# Single 2WW ladies - Part 19



## Sharry

New home to help us keep track of everyone on 2WW so we can send you loads of  and 

Good luck everyone!

Just let me know if you want to be added  

Sharry xx



                    ​                 ​                     ​      ​   *Currently on 2WW.......*  ​ Bambiboo DIVF Test Date 15th March   ​ Morrigan DICSI Test Date 20th March   ​ amimad Embryo Adoption Test Date 1st April   ​ krissi DIVF test Date 4th April  ​                     ​                 ​                     ​      ​


----------



## Bambiboo

Thanks Sharry - can you add me please.  OTD 15th March  IVF.  Thanks 


Well I did a FR test last night and again this morning so I could see if the lines were darker.  Last night it was very faint but visible.  This morning the line was much clearer but it was first wee of the morning.  Will keep testing until Tuesday.  Feels like a dream just not, very unreal so am weirdly calm.  Though dreamt last night that I tested BFN this morning!

Caramac - carababy is gorgeous!!! Hope you are recovering ok.   

Teela, Dawn and Morrigan - hope you are all ok      

Off for some more retail therapy and then to babysit and squidge my lovely neice and nephew!!

Bambiboo x x x


----------



## some1

Bambiboo - Congratulations! Sounds like a real bfp to me!!

Good luck to the others on the 2ww - am a bit out of touch, is it Morrigan, Dawn, Jue jue and Krissi?  Sending you lots of     .  Have I missed anyone?

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

Sounds good to me Bambiboo....yippeeeee - good news to start the thread.


Sending     for everyone else waiting to test.
xx


----------



## Frenchy74

bookmarking    best of luck to everybody and        for loads of BFPs

Gini x


----------



## Jue jue

Thought should post here 

1st natural cycle DIUI - no meds no trigger 

Insemination  occurred Wed. 9th March

on 2ww

Jue


----------



## Bambiboo

Welcome Jue Jue and good luck for the 2ww.    

As for me, Im still testing positive.  Lines on the FR tests aren't getting any fainter.  Made a GP appt for next week and plan to tell my Mum and Dad on Sunday.  Should be no doubt left by then!!!

xx


----------



## Jue jue

Bambiboo,  

I hope this is it for you.  how many treatments and what is FR?


----------



## Bambiboo

Sorry.  FR is First Response pregnancy tests.  

How are you finding the wait so far?

Bambiboo x


----------



## GIAToo

Congratulations Bambiboo!!! 

Good luck to all those still in waiting!!      

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Teela

Hi Ladies

Sorry for my absence for a few days, I managed to throw tea all over my lap top a few days ok!! whoops. It is with my techno geek brother hopefully being made better  
So I have thrown the dust of my old desk top [glad I kept it!].

Ok so today I am 10dp5dt and I have tested on FR and have a very clear positive -OMG OMG
 I think I had resigned myself to it never happening for me and this was my last shot financially - I am in shock and I know its early doors but Im delighted - thanks for all you support girls you are fab. I will test again sunday [OTD]. Sorry Im in shock and rambling..... 

Teela
x


----------



## morrigan

Congratulations Teela- I know I sqeaked something similar earlier.

  Not very much doubt now bambino.

I'm liking this new thread lots!!!

Jue jue- Good luck.

Dawn how are you?

afm- I am a bundle of cramps- please someone knock me unconcious for the next week!! lol!


----------



## GIAToo

Woo hoo! Teela - that's fantastic news!      Take care of yourself now - shock can do nasty things to people      

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Teela

Thanx gals x

Oh Bambiboo so chuffed for you     
Come on Morrigan, Dawn, Jue jue         

Teela
x


----------



## lulumead

Wahoo Teela....great news       


xx


----------



## acrazywench

Congratulations Teela, that's fab news! Hope you can now have a relaxing weekend.

Bambiboo - great that those sticky vibes seem to be going strong.

x


----------



## bluprimrose

yey bambiboo & teela         - what lovely news on a new thread!


sending lots of love and      to everyone else on their 2ww and to those who will be there soon.


bpxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bambiboo and Teela congratulations on your BFP's   . Wishing you both a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Morrigan, cramps can be a good sign, hang on in there hun   

Dawn, hope you are ok   

Jue Jue, good luck for your 2ww   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

So fabulous to see good news on this thread - congratulations to both Bambiboo (looks like it's for keeps madam   ) and Teela on very hard earned    !!!!!

Good luck to Glitter, Jue Jue, Dawn and Morrigan....

A-Mx


----------



## some1

Congratulations Teela!  Fantastic news!

Some1

xx


----------



## upsydaisy

Bambiboo and Teela       the best news!!
Good luck to all 2ww ladies      
Upsyxxx


----------



## ambergem

Already said it but I'm delighted for you Bambiboo     Huge congratulations- I knew it was your time... And if it's not twins I'll eat my hat   xx

Fabulous news Teela, massive congrats to you too  

This seems to be a very lucky thread   Good luck Morrigan, Jue Jue, Dawn, Glitter and anyone else who's waiting    

Love and  

Linz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Teela I am so thrilled for you
L x


----------



## Bambiboo

Thanks everyone!!
Teela - that is fantastic news - congratulations.    Feels surrreal doesn't it!!!  Well done for hanging out to near enough OTD!!!  

Sending lots of    to everyone

Love Bambiboo x x x


----------



## bingbong

what brilliant news! Teela that's great, so pleased for you. 

Bambiboo pleased to hear those lines are getting darker.

Hope the rest of you waiting continue the trend!

Bingbong x


----------



## Jue jue

Congrats Teela, 

Can I ask did you od anything different for this cycle, ie meds or timing?

ta,

Jue


----------



## caramac

Yippie!!! Another BFP - congratulations Teela!!!

I've got everything crossed for the rest of you ladies on 2WW that you get the same fantastic news on your test dates!!!


----------



## kizzi79

That's brilliant BRILLIANT news Teela    - I am so happy for you after going through so much - wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy   .

Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## Diesy

Congrats Bamiboo and Teela - totally ace!!!     
Like WOW!!!

For everyone else on TWW, these are for you!
    
Got it all crossed for you!

Diesy


----------



## morrigan

Good luck for tommorrow Dawn - fingers crossed


----------



## Bambiboo

Ahh computer has been broken for a few days so not bee keeping up!

Dawn - how are you doing?  I will be thinking of you tomorrow (if you haven't tested already??!!)

Morrigan - eat some more chocolate x x x 

Im doing ok, have made an appt for GP tomorrow.  Am still testing BFP which is fab though OTD not until tomorrow but think I can safely assume now that its a true BFP!!!! Hooray.

    to all

Bambiboo


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Hi all,

I'm being slightly naughty and cross posting!  I can't really mentally think of anything new to say... a bit over emotional. 

Well I tested this am and despite all my NMA (negative mental attitude) over the past week I am PREGNANT!!!     It was a BFP.  I am crapping myself. 

I was convinced I was not pregnant and it was the progesterone. I want to test again but my best friend said to wait till sunday as that's the last possible date for my period. 

I don't know how to feel except amazed. I also pray it will stick.    

Thank you ladies for all your love and support.

God Bless,

Dawn


----------



## Bambiboo

Wow Dawn that is fantastic news   , congratulations.  The waiting for first scan thread is going to be busy - how lovely.

Relax and enjoy it x x


----------



## some1

Congratulations Dawn!  Fantastic news!  what a brilliant surprise striking lucky first time!

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Congratulations Dawn, that's great news! Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Said it on the other thread too ... congrats Dawn     Love to see some more BFP's on here.  


Sending     for those still waiting to test.
xxxx


----------



## indekiwi

Dawn, whoop whoop!  Congratulations - going multiple cycles without a sniff of a BFP is no fun at all - so pleased you managed to avoid that particular torture.   

Good luck to all still waiting to test - may the luck continue.     

A-Mx


----------



## kizzi79

Congratulations Dawn    - wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy and beyond   

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

congratulations Dawn and  first time IUI success !!


----------



## Jue jue

Dawn,

Just saw your message, brilliant news.

Congrats and is this true?  first diui my God this is great!

Must read your previous post and get some of your negative attitude.

Well done!

Jue


----------



## Jue jue

Day 7  today and no symptoms apart from a few twinges now and then which could all be in my head, so will just have to sit it out.

In the meantime, had bloods taken today for FSH, progesterone and prolactin.  Result in  5 days,

Think what Doc. really interested in here is progesterone levels.  

Can anyone tell me what are good levels?

Jue


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jue Jue it is hard to say what blood levels are good as a general thing, but how old are you as it is all relative. So a result might be poor for a 28 yr old but fantastic for a 40 yr old. the units that your bloods are measured in are also important, so post them and I am sure poeple will help you out.

FSH ideally should be below 10 for most clinics to treat, but you need to read it with LH as you can get falsely low FSH masked by a higher LH.  What day did you progesterone blood get taken on? day 21??
Good Luck


----------



## morrigan

Well I didn't think i would ever be posting this but I caved in and tested early today and at 10 days past 3 day transfer I got my first ever BFP!

I actually did an internet cheapy this morning at 06.00 am and got faint lines that could of been evaporation lines- doh ! I mentally slapped myself for testing early wrote it off and took my self off to visit Bingbong and the lovely twins- strangely found myself in tescos buying a pregnancy test- so bingbong was able to host my BFP discovery so I can highly recomend her gaff for good luck- Think tim was a bit overwhelmed by emotion of the moment though as he cried!

Early days and I am in total shock!


----------



## greatgazza

Wow Morrigan that's fantastic news!! Congratulations!

GG xx


----------



## kizzi79

Yay!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS MORRIGAN        - wishing you all the best for a happy healthy pregnancy    Really pleased for you after all the support you have given to so many of us   

Love Krissi  x


----------



## bingbong

Woohoo Morrigan, so happy for you as you know! Was lovely to share your special moment with you and I'm sure that Tim was just so happy for you that he cried   . So far you've told people that my babies sick is good luck and now my flat is-I'm looking forward to a lot of FFers coming over with offers to babysit   . 

I really hope that you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

Morrigan...yipppeeee      fantastic news. So lovely to see all the BFP's on here.
xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

wow, I go away to give birth and there's a run of BFPs, fantastic news   
congrats all   

and sending lots of      to those still waiting...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Marra

Congratulations Morrigan - that is great news! And lovely to hear of your BFPs Bambiboo, Teela and Dawn. Good luck to others waiting. I hope to be joining the wait myself soon when the next round of treatment starts..
love
Marra
x


----------



## sweet1

Congratulations Morrigan! Lovely to see so many BFP's on here


----------



## Jue jue

Congrats Morrigan!

  JJ1  I am 40  and the progesterone was day 21


----------



## acrazywench

Wohay!! Dawn and Morrigan - congratulations on your bfps - that's fantastic news!! It's fab to see so many positive results on this thread.  

Lots of      to all those waiting to test.

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Morrigan congratulations wishing you a healthy pregnancy


----------



## Onthego69

Morrigan, Dawn, Bambiboo & Teela - Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! Fab news         

Hold on tight little ones,

Misha x


----------



## GIAToo

Congratulations to all the    

Good luck to anyone still on 2WW     

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Morrigan - yippppeeeeeeeee      Im so excited for you and look forward to having a celebratory piece of cake with you tomorrow!!!!

Lots of love x x


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

3rd Thread in a row! Way to Go morrigan!     

Thank  

Dawn


----------



## caramac

HURRAY!!!!!!! That is such fantastic news morrigan - I'm so so pleased for you! Wow! What a run of BFPs we're having - great times ahead!


----------



## some1

Congratulations Morrigan!  Fantastic news!!

Some1

xx


----------



## indekiwi

Morrigan, wowee, that's fantastic news - many congratulations!    Glad Bingbong was there to help you celebrate.   

Think it's just Jue Jue and Glitter in the Air left on the TWW at the mo?    I really hope this luck brushes off on you both.    

A-Mx


----------



## Jue jue

Yes indekiwi  I'm 8 days post diui.

  Have been off alcohol for 6 weeks now but broke out to have a glass of vino for Paddies.

  No symptoms apart from a few twinges, so will just have to continue waiting, hope all the luck these women 
are having passes to Me and Gliteer.

Got bloods done yesterday for progesterone so will get that next week as well


----------



## morrigan

Jue jue and glitter good luck.

thank you for all the good wishes gang.

Not such a rosey picture I paint today- just got my beta back and its 80 but my progesterone has dropped to 37 and it was 61 6 days post EC. This lark is never simple hey!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, already said it, but congrats!    that your numbers rise   . When is your next beta? Are you using cyclogest?

 
Lou-Ann x


----------



## Teela

Hello Ladies

Im back on line - yipee. Just wanted to thank everyone for the congrats, im a little tentative at the mo as I know its early days and Im no spring ckn   

Morrigan and Dawn I know ive texted you both but huge congrats girls

Jue Jue and Glitter sending u    

Someone asked me I think if I did anything different this time, yes a few things. i went to Brno, did a 5 day fresh transfer and also treated empirically with immunes. So quite a bit really, as they say threw everything but the kitchen sink at it!

take care and hope Ive not missed anyone, Im a bit out of touch

Teela
x


----------



## Teela

Oh how things can change, last night I was posting thanks and changed my signature to BFP, this morning its all over Im afraid.
I tested again and both were BFN  think I'm ok at mo but maybe its not sunk in yet!! God this journey don't get any easier 
and I'm starting to doubt it will ever be my turn, or maybe I need to accept my eggs are scrambled  

I have emailed Stepan to see if I can stop drugs and I need to cancel my scan. Maybe I will start making next plans after the weekend when i have had some wine and got my head around it all.
Sorry to bring a downer onto what has been a positive thread up to know - sorry   

Teela
x


----------



## bingbong

Oh Teela   , I'm so sorry to hear that. Did you use more than one test? Just to be sure that the test wasn't faulty. It just isn't fair. Thinking of you    

Morrigan I hope that you are doing ok today and get things sorted to increase your progestone levels   

bingbong x


----------



## some1

Oh no Teela   , so sorry to read of your news, thinking of you   

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

Big     Teela....maybe worth testing again tomorrow, just to be sure?


Morrigan: hope you get your progesterone sorted out...maybe whack up another pessary??


xx


----------



## starbuck

Really sorry to hear this Teela.  Hope you have some support with you at this difficult time.

Morrigan have got my fingers crossed that your numbers rise. 

Starbuck
x


----------



## greatgazza

Really sorry to hear that Teela, what a shock  

Morrigan you ok?

GGx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello everyone 

Sorry meant to update as my 2WW ended in a BFN I didn't expect anything else as I inseminated so late but was still upsetting. Am currently trying to work out if I can salvage my relationship with my dp before I can even think of trying again. Having a bad week but much love and hugs to all the new BFP's xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Teela so sorry to see your news - have you had bloods done since your bfp and now bfn?


----------



## morrigan

teela thinking of you.

 for you glitterinhair take some time

i'm ok thanks girls- now on gestone- well prontogest as can't get gestone- have had some really light spotting today so not expecting to get good blood results tommorrow.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Teela, so sorry to read your news, thinking of you     

Morrigan, I hope that the prontogest does the trick and your numbers have risen tomorrow   .

Glitterintheair, sorry to read that you got a BFN, thinking of you     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Jue jue

I'm sorry to hear your update Teela.

Emotionally this doesnt bare thinking about.


----------



## acrazywench

Teela - so sorry to read your news    . Take care.

Glitter - sorry to hear about your bfn.

x


----------



## morrigan

Quick update- second beta was 166 so has doubled from 80. I am now on prontogest so hopefully my progesterone level will rise.Alhtough I have had some spotting. I might have to go and graduate to the waiting for scan board although I feel like I need a waiting to wait for scan thread- lol!


----------



## kizzi79

Hi Morrigan

So so pleased that your beta is rising    - hope that scan comes around asap with great news for you   !

Krissi  xxx


----------



## lulumead

Great news Morrigan     
xx


----------



## Diesy

Brilliant news Morrigan!!!
Really happy for you - keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Bambiboo

So sorry Teela.  Thinking of you


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, that is fantastic news   . Hope that everything continues to progress well and you have a healthy pregnancy   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ambergem

Teela, so sad to hear your news   so disappointing after your BFP. Thinking of you     xx


----------



## ambergem

Wow Morrigan- belated but huge congratulations on your BFP   Sorry you've had the worry over your Progesterone levels but hoping the Prontagest will do the trick     Great to hear your HCG is rising


----------



## Jue jue

Hard to keep up here,  so much going on.  

Morrigan  sounds like things have turned around again for you hope all going well

  Now on day 10 and feel this is absolute torture.  Purcased a  pregnancy test this afternoon, but have not used as yet.

  I know best to wait,

  Have that pre menstrual feeling wanting to eat lots of choclate.  NO  interest in alcohol which is very very unusual for me.  ANyone else get this?


----------



## Jue jue

Well I gave in and used  HPK

  Day 10 

Result -  Not pregnant


----------



## lulumead

Hang in there Jue Jue    ...still a bit early for testing - although i always tested early! Was day 11 or 12 before I ever got a positive, and then was faint.
If you can bear to hold out give it another couple of days and do it in the morning...the HCG hormone is more concentrated first thing!


xxx


----------



## kizzi79

really hope your result changes Jue Jue - as Lulu has said i have seen lots of people test early on here only for the result to change by OTD (but i like you know the draw of early testing - haven't made it to OTD for testing yet!!!)

Krissi xxx


----------



## morrigan

hang in ther jue jue- I can feel the 2WW madness gripping you- big hugs for how you feeling and pray that it changes in the next few days x I only tested postive 10 days past 3 day transfer which is same as 13 days past ovulation. I guess you either have to  test every day  (with a cheaper test !!) until otd or leave it for a few days - which ever makes you sanity better- ok in reality nothing will make your sanity better until someone sorts out sefl induced coma for 2 WWs


----------



## Jue jue

Thanks for words of support Krissi, Lulu & Morrigan.  I know you all understand how I feel, which helps.

Will try and resist  as long as I can God Wed. seems so far away.


----------



## some1

Jue jue - with my dd I tested negative on day 11, then positive on day 14 - so don't let your negative test affect you   

Glitter - sorry to hear of your bfn   

Morrigan - glad to hear that your HCG is rising steadily   

Some1

xx


----------



## amimad

Hi Sharry
would be grateful to be added - I was last on here two years ago but yesterday underwent (my third attempt) embryo adoption at IM in Barcelona so am now on 2WW, testing - oh dear - on April 1 
(Let me know if there are any other boards I should post on?)
As well as the usual, am on some new medication this time - injecting 20mg Clexane daily, did my first one on my own tonight - so let's hope that helps too. It is prob my last year for trying, age wise, so fingers crossed.
I can't get on PC too often but it is nice to know I'm on here!!
thanks guys, good luck to all!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jue Jue, hang on in there! As the others have already said, it is too early   

Amimad, good luck with your 2ww   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Jue jue

Thanks, but  Jesus, like all finding this incredibly emotional.  Cant seem to get anything done, house in a mess. all on hold if you know what i mean.  Good to be able to share thoughts here though and to be honest am toying with the idea of sharing this with my sister as i would say as you go on it gets harder.

could not sleep last night and woke early 6.30 to be exact which is unusual for me on a Sunday morning

Anyway tested again, but negative unfortunately.  

Wont do anything now until Wednesday which will be the full 2 weeks.

hope everyone doing ok?

Jue


----------



## lulumead

sending    Jue Jue.


Amimad: sending you lots of     for your 2WW.
xxxxx


----------



## amimad

thanks very much Lou-Ann and Lulumead (ps Lulu ..congrats!); 

have had a bit of cramping every day (alas started hour or so after transfer), nothing really painful just very 'deep down' and hope doesn't bode ill, ie as started so soon, not implantation obviously, more like 'annoyed' uterus. BUt having googled the hell out of that, have decided to focus on positive outcome stories, as nothing I can do about it really apart rest a bit, take the meds.

Jue Jue - keeping fingers crossed for you, also that you get a bit of relief from the current stress.. 
good luck to all x


----------



## morrigan

Aminad - it is annoyed it's been poked! Don't worry though implantation will cause cramping anyway. It's common to cramp and spot after transfer. Good luck.


----------



## amimad

heh heh! thanks very much Morrigan for sensible reassurance and congratulations on your BFP! (just looked more carefully at 'board' 
off for big sleep which will help in all respects (not least as slightly sore throat: arghhh, as bizarrely had 6 colds since December and don't want another one now..)
thanks again, good luck to all X


----------



## Jue jue

Very late I know, but tossing and turning and  cannot sleep.

Area around left nipple  stinging on and off.  Of course this could very well be in my mind but I still
have hope.  Apart from that no symptoms today at all.  

Feeling much less stressed now actually,  Busy week at work and college ahead so my mind will be elsewhere for
some of the time anyway.  Have to remind myself that this was the first insemination and never expected it to happen 
first time around as stats. very low for iui and for my age.  But you always think you are the one that will be different.

hope all  ok with everyone  and welcome to amimad on your 2ww also.


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

Well am officially joining the 2ww - one 4 cell embie on board as a day three transfer (sadly the second embie stopped growing at two cells). Could you add me to the front page Sharry - I am due to test on 4th April.

Hi Animad - really hope this is your lucky cycle ater everything you've been though.

Hi Jue Jue - how are you doing?  Not long now - this 2ww is torture!! - really    for a positive result for you.

Love and luck to all, Krissi  xxx


----------



## morrigan

congratulations on being PUPO Krissi- Ive been wandering how it went- sending you sticky vibes xxx


----------



## lulumead

great news Krissi...sending you lots of    
xxx


----------



## bingbong

great news Krissi, really hope that the 2ww goes as painlessly as possible for you and ends with some great news     

Jue and Animad      

It's great that this thread has had a fair bit of good news lately, it's hard to believe that this time last year we hadn't yet had a single bfp that year. 

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, congratulations on being pupo   . Hope your 2ww goes quickly and brings more positive news to the board   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Jue jue

Congrats Krissi , as you start I am coming to the end of my 2ww

  Day 13 - Negative 3rd test could not help myself

Funny coming to terms with it not working  but still a little hope  left , day 14 tomorrow will test again in the am

Definitely will stress less next cycle thats if there if get  diui as have to have polyp removed.

wanted to ask for next cycle will have had fsh day 3 progesterone and prolactin results. Are there any other bloods I should be considering?

Animad Good luck

thanks guys
Jue


----------



## greatgazza

so sorry Jue jue, take care of yourself    

bloods you should have are day 3 FSH, LH and estradial (sp??) and progesterone on day 21, can't remember what day prolactin should be on but i'm sure someone else will help or add any more you should have in .


Krissi congrats on being pupo.

GGxx


----------



## Jue jue

Thanks Greatgazza


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

greatgazza said:


> so sorry Jue jue, take care of yourself
> 
> bloods you should have are day 3 FSH, LH and estradial (sp??) and progesterone on day 21, can't remember what day prolactin should be on but i'm sure someone else will help or add any more you should have in .
> 
> Krissi congrats on being pupo.
> 
> GGxx


Prolatcin is with the bloods (FSH, LH, oestrodial and prolactin) at the start of the cycle so day 1-3 or 1-5 depending on your clinic, from my experience the closer to day 1 the lower the FSH! preogesterone day 21 (or some clinics will say 5-7 after ovulation. The infection screen can be done anytime - logical really as infections are not cycle dependent

L x


----------



## amimad

Thanks bingbong & Jue Jue.
Jue Jue - thinking of you for your test in AM..

Thanks too Krissi, congrats too!

And best to all x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi Jue Jue - really hope this morning brought better news. (I have to admit I have always tested over the last few days of the 2ww as feel it kinda starts getting me ready whatever the news maybe, but thats just me.) Thinking of you   

Hi Fraggles - sorry to hear you are feeling grotty, any news on them eggs - did any fertilise? Have been thinking of you lots - can't be any fun being poorly abroad   .

Hi Animad - how is the torture treating you - since when were 2 weeks so long don't you agree??   

As for me I still have a rotten cold and cough - really hope pickle isn't getting thrown around too much in there as i'd really like them to stick   . Have to admits still have very little PMA - but am trying.

Love and luck to all, Krissi xxx


----------



## Jue jue

Krissi  I agree testing before derfinitely prepared me for today's negative.  A.F.
  came today instead day 28 exactly.  

  Thanks for info re bloods.  my doc didnt request oestridel is this necessary.

  
  Animad what date is your 2ww up?

  would like to hang here to see how youse get on but will move to a treatment board also for    next cycle,  which will be my second.  Think will request medication but not sure what to go for .  Will get blood results first see what progesterone, fsh and prolactin levels are?  wonder should i be doing anything else?

Good luck all


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jue Jue, so sorry to hear that it's a bfn for you   . Take care   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jue jeu so sorry it was a bfn for you
L x


----------



## morrigan

jue jue- you will get there


----------



## lulumead

Big    Jue jue - BFN's are always hard. Good that you are getting on with next go. Will start sending more      
xx


----------



## kizzi79

Really sorry to hear that BFN confirmed for you Jue Jue   .

How are you doing animad?

AFM need a good rant - so sorry ladies here it comes!!!! - rang GP surgery as think I have a urine infection (and given that on 2ww didn't think i'd better leave it or try pharmacy type meds) - sorry the receptionist says you can't have a dr's or nurses appt till next week (even the emergency ones are full), asked if I could have a specimen bottle and take a sample in to be dipsticked and then if needed GP would only need to prescribe something - no, can't have a specimen bottle you will have to go buy one from the pharmacy thats already shut for the day and anyway she doesn't think they will be happy to prescribe without seeing me!!!!!!!    - NOT IMPRESSED!!!!! (Think I will ring the clinic tomorrow morning or go to the ward where i used to work dipstick my own urine then ring GP with results   ). Is it just me being sensative and hormonal or is this really ****!

Sorry rant over

Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Krissi    


That does sound very c***! I had a UTI after an IVF treatment and it was so painful so i can totally sympathise. In the meantime its probably worth just doing the over the counter stuff or bicarb in water so that it makes it a bit less painful and drink lots!  I'd go to clinic tomorrow, they can surely do private script for antibiotics if needed?


xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

How awful I call would nhs direct- do you have a walk in centre near you? It's people like that who give gps a bad name!! I would complain to practice manager. If/when you are pregnant you will need a better more responsive service!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Why should you pay privately? The nhs should be dealing with uti's no wonder a& e's are full of inappropriate pts with receptionists like her!


----------



## bingbong

Krissi that's just terrible!!! I agree with JJ that you should talk to someone at the GPs about her as she cannot treat people like that and you need to be seen. I really hope that you can get it sorted, again I agree with JJ about trying to find a walk in. 

 
bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

totally true JJ on all counts!  
hope you get it sorted Krissi   
xx


----------



## morrigan

krissi- how terrible-your gp is being crap they are supposed to hold emergency apointments- i would ring clinic- shame your  not nearer i have some dip sticks from my 2ww id of done it for you- if you up your water and add cranberry juice- I was convinced i had a uti in my 2ww but it turned out i didn't you could just be irriated by drugs procedures etc- my acupuncturist also suggested cool bath with andrews liver salts in it.  If you go to a walk in centre and you have got uti dont let them pescribe you trimetropim as antibiotic as its not great in pregnancy as it blocks folic acid absorbtion- 

yes JJ- the whole point of primary care supposed to be primary! my i rang my gp for emergency appointment this morning and got one 25 min later!


----------



## bingbong

my GP does quick access appts in the morning that you can book for or just turn up and wait! I'd go and camp out until they see you!

bingbong x


----------



## kylecat

Krissi - is there a walk in centre near you? I had a UTI after my embryo transfer and was very uncomfortable one evening so I went up to the walk in centre and was seen by a nurse after about an hour, 

Hope that helps

Kylecat xxx

PS - I was prescribed anti biotics and went to get them in the late night/evening pharmacy at my local Sainsburys


----------



## Bambiboo

Krissi - hope you feel better soon hun x x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
Yes news on eggs, all 3 fertilised, as of day 3 1 compact morula, 1 x 10 cell and 1 x 12 cell as of day 4 1 morula, and 2 compact morula. Consultant says it's amazing as statistics say this shouldn't be happening for my age and is what happens for someone so much younger. He said looking at my embies and me physically, he would not believe my embies are for someone of my birthdate. I so know they can still arrest and that it doesn't mean they are healthy. Fingers crossed through at this stage if all is still well tomorrow 3 amigos will be coming home. Please god let it be. I dare not hope as I know that this journey can be so cruel and deal you hope only then to deal cruel blow. 
Krissi do you work somewhere other than you live, could you walk into a GP surgery somewhere else or phone them and say you are away for the week and try and get an emergency appointment somewhere. I am snotty and grotty too so hopefully this is a good luck charm is disguise for us both.
Bambiboo how are you doing?
xx


----------



## ambergem

Wow!! Fraggles, those embies sound fab   Wishing you hundreds of luck for ET tomorrow    

Krissi- I agree with everyone else, the attitude of your GP's receptionist is shocking   Hope you get sorted soon   

So sorry to hear of your BFN Jue Jue     

Love Linz xx


----------



## some1

Jue jue - sorry to hear that you had a bfn   

Krissi -      to that receptionist, what an appalling service!  I bet if you had walked up to the counter and asked for a sample bottle you would have just been given one, what a jobsworth!  Hope you can manage to see a doctor/nurse and get some treatment started if you need it   

Fraggles - your embies sound great, sending you lots of    

Krissi and Animad - sending you lots of       for your 2ww

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Fraggles all sounds v good hoping it goes well
L x


----------



## acrazywench

Fraggles - your embies sound fab! Hope everything goes well for transfer.

Krissi - sorry your GP surgery is being so poor. Hope you can see someone soon and get it sorted out.

Jue Jue - sorry about your bfn.   

Lots of      to all those waiting.

x


----------



## kizzi79

Wow Fraggles those embies sound fab - hope all goes smoothly with ET today   . You really deserve for this cycle to go well after everything you've been through   .

AFM - glad its not just me thinking receptionist is ****! Walk in centre would have been a good idea but i live out in the sticks and miles away from one (about a 2 hour drive on a good run). Am going to ring GP practice this morning in hope of getting cancellation/diff receptionist (if no luck may then have a word with practice manager   ) and if no luck will ring clinic.

Thanks for the support, Krissi  xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good luck kris against the battle axe but stick your ground x


----------



## amimad

Hi - just got back on... 
Jue Jue - very sorry to hear  stay pos 
My test isn't till April Fool's Day  next Fri..
Krissi - totally agree with all re your ordeal. Regardless, a potential UTI should be taken seriously by them. Hope you have been seen in meantime. Agree good to make complaint (when you feel up to it though!)as can sort out such stuff before it affects someone even less able to challenge it.
Otherwise hope waiting going ok? v sorry you have cough etc too. Mine came & went. Been bit distracted by end of term work, return of a mate from Afghan, and avoiding livelier social events as too tired (& not told wider circle who expect me to come out bopping Fri nights
In between I *may* have done excessive googling on cramps, colds, etc ;-) personally find it quite reassuring as tend to 'select' only the positive stuff to remember!
Anyway hope you are feeling much better very soon
Hello Some1 - thank you! I remember your name from 2 years ago (as helpful & kind then!)
Very good luck to all xx


----------



## amimad

& Fraggles, especially good luck for your ET today!! Exciting!


----------



## amimad

Great news Fraggles - hope you're having a lovely peaceful, positive afternoon now. And being good to yourself. Lovely  xx


----------



## Fraggles

I am learning to eat for 4 but someone just told me that someone else who had 3 put back had an embryo split and had quads. GULP.


----------



## Teela

Fantastic news Fraggles sending you loadsa     one for each embie, I will leave the fourth off   

Teela
x


----------



## Fraggles

Teela thanks, love all of them but would be delighted with one or two but think any more than that and premature aging may kick in rapidly. Do you know if there is a waiting list for BB's School and course on How to make it all look so easy for twins and triplets, and BB can I get mates rates?

xx


----------



## lulumead

great news on being PUPO Fraggles....we haven't had any triplets or quads on here yet, so maybe its about time   
xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Lulumead you are all so hilarious. But which of you have a spare room cos if I have triplets, quads or all of them break in two and its six of them I WILL be moving with one of you. Ha ha not so funny now is it?


----------



## lulumead

If you had 6 you could probably get some kind of publicity/sponsorship deal   


I've got a spare room...but if course you can squeeze 4 into two sets of bunk beds....and they could double up in cots   


mmm...maybe lets hope for 1 or 2...might be easier, although triplets would be exciting for all of us!
xx


----------



## lulumead

oh, and I once had a dream that I had triplets and I colour coded them in outfits and had a spreadsheet to monitor feeding, cuddling, and sleeping


----------



## Fraggles

ooo have you volunteered for a room mate then you can see how your colour coded scheming works.


----------



## lulumead

I reckon it might be quite a fiddly system  
Although I'm happy to fill in the spreadsheet as you do the care!



x


----------



## Fraggles

That works for me.


----------



## bingbong

Lulumead that is one funny dream      

Fraggles that might be a good business opportunity there    if only I had time to work on the class schedules   . As for mates rates, it will be totally free for you hun   . Come and visit soon. So pleased that the three amigos have done so well, congrats on being PUPO     

Krissi how did you get on? Hope that you're feeling better   

Animad good job you only remember the positive stuff! I was always the other way round   

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Fraggles, congratulations on being PUPO with your 3 amigos   , good luck for your 2ww   

Krissi, hope you are doing better today and have managed to get to see a GP   

Animad, hope you aren't sending yourself too    on google.

Hope everyone else is ok   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

Congrats on those impressive 3 amigos Fraggles -    their snuggling in tight for you.

Glad to hear you are ok Animad - not long now....

AFM - thank you for your messages of support - as it was the clinic came through and i have since sent a snotty e-mail to the practice manager at my GPs (which is not normally something i ever do, i'm usually the kind of person who gets embarressed if i have to take something back to the shop if there is something wrong with it or if probs with nhs care put it down to them being busy overworked people!!).

Now starting to get impatient with the waiting - really want to know if pickle is still in there - 2 weeks is never normally this long I'm sure!!!

Love to all, Krissi xxx


----------



## Violet66

All sounds really promising Fraggles - really hope this cycle works for you....(and you don't end up with 3 for the price of 1!)


----------



## Fraggles

3 for the price of one? just excuse me I am breaking out in a sweat at the thought and need to go and lie down just at the thought.

x


----------



## Violet66

...I'll take one off your hands.


----------



## Fraggles

I have to say I am easily annoyed today and eating lots so if this is an early pregnancy symptom I can announce the arrival of the first set of singles sextuplets (as far as I know). So 1 down only 4 more to find good homes for.


----------



## Jue jue

After BFN, took few days off to get head sorted.  Re wine last night, wrecked now and looking foward to being off it again for next cycle.

  Appt. next Tuesday with doctor to discuss medicated diui.  Will see what she says.  anyone recommend a treatment board as I go again?

  Fraggles  congrats to you.

Hope everyone else doing good,  and  2ww produces good results

Jue


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lulu you inbox is ful hun


----------



## lulumead

oooh...will sort that now! ta. xx


----------



## Bambiboo

Congratulations on being PUPO Fraggles.  Hope they all (or some of them!) snuggle in safely.

Krissi - hope you are doing ok

Love Bambiboo x x x


----------



## Fraggles

Bambiboo lets go for just some of them please. I want my high risk strategy to work out for me so I am just juggling one as that's what I think I could manage with,

Krissi how are you doing?

xxx


----------



## morrigan

jue jue- there is an iui singles thread- http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243822.204 is was a pinned topic but ive just noticed its slipped to the second page- good luck with next step.

krissi- fraggles how you doing?


----------



## Fraggles

Hi My Friend I could ask you the same. Me I feel surprisingly calm, no symptoms as such so no convinced its not worked but not crazy, only thing is my bowel movements is about 4-5 x a day - is this a side effect of estrimax or utrogestan because at this rate I could be sponsored by Andrex.   Ooh maybe that is one of the names for one of the sextuplets.


----------



## Diesy

Lol Fraggles!
I hope the sextuplets get your sense of humour!!!
Good luck all on 2WW or WW2 as I observationally call it  
Diesy


----------



## morrigan

one word fraggles progesterone!!!! not a bad sign


----------



## Jue jue

Thanks for the link Morrigan and good luck to everyone on here will be popping in again to get some good news i hope

Jue


----------



## kizzi79

Hi All - not a good day, have had some bleeding so am terrified its all over -    it may be implantation bleeding, but feel like i've lost all faith.

How are you getting on animad and fraggles?

Krissi


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Krissi


Am sure it is implantation bleeding honey. How far past ET?


AFM No flipping symptoms for me     Already planning next round. And been doing everything right e.g ensuring increase of blood flow to uterus region by doing lots of exercising, walking round shops, flexing the plastics, picking up and trying things on, and also had delicious strawberry milkshake and strawberry tart which of course is essential for implantation.   


xx


----------



## ambergem

Oh Krissi, really hoping it's just implantation    . Thinking of you and sending loads of luck and  

Keep positive Fraggles- I said the same...and look what happened!!    

Good luck Animad, hope you're hanging on in there    

Good luck to anyone I've missed   

Love Linz xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, I am    that it is implantation too   . 

Fraggles, sending you loads of   .

Animad, hope you are doing okay   

 to you all!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bambiboo

Krissi and Fraggles - Im keeping everything crossed    for you both and sending big   

Bambiboo x x


----------



## morrigan

krissi- hope its a good sign- have you rang the clinic?


----------



## GIAToo

Just a quickie to remind you lovely 2WWers that I had NO symptoms on both my BFPs!

good luck all        
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

me neither...and that was with twins...

sending lots of      

Suitcase
x


----------



## amimad

Hello lovely people - it's very nice to see your kind thoughts when get the chance to look!
Thank you.
Krissi - I hope things have settled down and you've been able to talk to clinic? Could be due to variety of things, not necessarily bad - but sorry you have the worry.

After a few quiet days last week I had relentless deep cramps Sat afternoon and fair amount of spotting (not red though) and had to 'rest' up really. Was worried what it meant, at the time,  when I thought it was 
getting worse, but eventually it all eased up. 
So am holding onto thought perhaps was shedding of old Implantation bleeding. Didn't have anything line it last time. 
But as others say and gen consensus you can have some or none - and still be either way! 
All other symptoms can prob attribute to meds but include short fuse, v hungry in between meals, falling asleep. A strange one is frequent thirst with no sign drinking is actually hydrating me!

Ah well - Friday will tell one way or another..
Have resisted early test as work has been mad, but Fri luckily looks line being a lighter day..
Batteries going - need to check posts for names, sorry but will post this for now
Good luck to ALL xx


----------



## amimad

Ps Fraggles, v amusing, liked your 2ww 'practice' round the shops I might do that next week as taken leave. Sounds like you're staying cheery, main thing!!
I HAD to go to allotment Mon evening, took friend to do 'heavy' work. Still ended up with a spade but felt so much better. Miss running etc though have been getting some walking..
I'm proud of my daily injecting skills - despite sticky needle plungers on 99% of the Clexane jabs, have escaped bruising. Except for two which are huge 
Thanks Suitcase (such a memorable nickname, delighted to see it all worked out for you!), Linz and Lou-
Ann, hope didn't miss any
Hope all going well with you Morrigan, and Bambiboo.. And you Jue Jue as you get going on new journey
Thinking of you Krissi
Good luck all xx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi All

And thank you for the support   

Rang the clinic who basically said it may be could be lots of things, but whatever all i can do is continue the crinone gel and hope for the best. Still passing dark red clots intermittently but doesn't seem like a normal period so i just don't know what to think   

Hope you are both doing ok Animad and Fraggles   

Love Krissi xxx


----------



## amimad

Hang on in there Krissi xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Krissi sending you lots of positive vibes.
AFM I have been getting AF cramps and spotty chest today which is always a sign of me getting AF which is due any day between now or 4th April.    Even though been religiously sticking pellets where the sun don't shine it doesn't seem to delay period and haven't made oTD before so not hopeful.



x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Animad, have everything crossed for you testing tomrrow   

Krissi and Fraggles, hang on in there   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## amimad

Ooh! Ok I cheated - well it's April Fools Day tomorrow - and TESTED late this morning (one day early)
And it's positive!! Did 2 diff tests.. Both http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/mischief.gif
It's early days but am def savouring the moment while I can - unreal though it is..

Thanks & Good luck all
Xxx


----------



## greatgazza

Yep, hang in there Fraggles and Krissi, it aint over 'til the fat lady sings and i aint singing....

GGxx


----------



## greatgazza

Congratulations Amimad!!

Ggx


----------



## kizzi79

*Congrats Animad* - Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Woo Hoo       !!!!!!!

Krissi xxxx


----------



## ambergem

Great news Animad- congratulations   xx


----------



## Fraggles

Congratulations that is wonderful news. x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Congratulations animad


----------



## Teela

HUge congrats Animad, so pleased for you    

Teela
x


----------



## amimad

Hey! Thank you guys! Thank you so much GG, Linz, JJ, Teela xxx and current mates-in-waiting Fraggles & Krissi . Fraggles I have spots too so...  Thinkjng of both you & Krissi and sending pos vibes XXX
I like what GG said about it not being over etc So true!
Very kind of you all in midst of your stuff to be so pleased. (Esp As only a v few close friends who know and who I could share the good news with).
Hope tomorrow brings good news in whatever form, for all
Xxx


----------



## some1

Congratulations Animad!  Fantastic news   !

Good luck Krissi and Fraggles, sending you lots of    

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

great news animad      


lots of      for everyone else on the 2WW.
xxxx


----------



## acrazywench

Congratulations Animad - that's fantastic news!!

Krissi and Fraggles - sending you lots of      for equally fantastic results.

x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

Sorry to bring down the mood of the thread but AF has arrived in full flow last night    - feeling devastated.

I really hope you get better luck Fraggles - you really deserve this, will be thinking of you   

Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## Teela

Krissi so sorry hun,    was feeling really positive for u, take care of yourself

Teela
xx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Krissi big hugs honey am so sorry. xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Animad - congratulations!    told you you didn't need any symptoms!   

Krissi - so sorry hun     

Fraggles - hang on in there!    

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## some1

Oh Krissi    So very sorry to read of your bfn, thinking of you   

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

Big     Krissi, BFN's are always tough. xxxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Oh Krissi, Im so sorry.


----------



## Bambiboo

Animad - Congratulations, enjoy it x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Animad, congratulations   , wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy   .

Krissi, I am so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you     

Fraggles, hope you're managing to hang on in there   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## greatgazza

Kriss so sorry     

GGx


----------



## morrigan

Krissi   thinking of you.

Animad-  brilliant news- congratulations.

Fraggles -


----------



## bingbong

Oh Krissi I'm so very sorry    , wish that there was something that I could say or do   

Animad big congrats   

Fraggles how you doing today?? Sent you a pm   

 
bingbong x


----------



## amimad

ahhh Krissi - am so very sorry to hear
hoped it wasn't the case   
sending   
xxx


----------



## amimad

Fraggles! good luck    

and thank you Lulumead, Some1, acrazywench, GIAToo, Bamibiboo, Lou-Ann, Morrigan & Bingbong! fingers crossed!

good luck all xx


----------



## Melawen

Hi ladies - can I join you!  I had a 5 day SET done today and although I am very pleased that it is all over and done with - I really, truly, could have done without the bladder exercises - I got quite desperate!! 

Congratulations to all the BFPs so far, and my   to those that have had BFNs whilst sending lots of   to those still on the 2WW!!

Melawen.


----------



## morrigan

congratulations on being PUPO Melawen- fingers crossed.


----------



## Jue jue

Just dropping in to see how all going for you guys Ive been hopping all over this board tring to get more info. for
next cycle.

Amimad congrats and hope all goes well for you 

Krissi sorry 

Good luck to everyone else!

Jue


----------



## sweet1

Congrats Amimad !!!  

Sorry to hear about your BFN Krissi.  


Hang in there Fraggles, best of luck!  


Sorry I haven't been around much lately ladies. I feel bad as I haven't been offering my support, but after 4 BFN's just feel a bit useless at the moment and don't want to bring anyone down   but I am still thinking of you all even if I hardly post at the moment.


Anyway I am going for mini IVF very soon and am getting a little nervous, much more so than with IUI as there is more of an immediate chance of failure if that makes sense. (I guess I don't want to make a big song and dance about it which is why I'm posting it here rather than sending the IVF thread back to the top) 


When I am feeling up to it I'll try and post more x


----------



## Fraggles

SweetSA So I know where to send the good luck, where are you going? Sending you lots of positive wishes. xxx


----------



## some1

SweetSA -    I remember how I felt after my 4 bfn's.  Sending you loads of      that your luck is about to change like mine did   

Fraggles and Melawen - how are you both doing on your 2ww?  Sending you lots of    

Some1

xx


----------



## Fraggles

OMG only one day to go Some1 wishing you loads and loads of good wishes until your second miracle. xxx


----------



## some1

Thanks Fraggles!  Am feeling so very, very lucky - just hoping that all those waiting to be mummies get to experience the joys of motherhood too       

Some1

xx


----------



## Fraggles

Some1 I will be awaiting birth announcements!!!! Am so so excited for you.


----------



## amimad

Some1 - that IS exciting!! Look forward to hearing..& best of luck for it;-)

Thanks Jue Jue & good luck to you SweetSA! Jue Jue, hope you're getting all the info you need..

Melawen - keeping fingers crossed
You too of course Fraggles, hope you're Ok, keeping distracted!

Get results tomorrow of blood test to check HcG levels, by my v nice GP. Still don't quite believe it frankly (and have MC'd before 8+ weeks, long time ago). Am on leave (got bits of work to do, but can do at home) which is great as having afternoon naps ;-) 

Thinking of all
Xx


----------



## amimad

it's gone very quite on here..... 
I've just seen Fraggles has 'announced' over on the singles waiting for 1st scan thread so perhaps should go there?? Perhaps not yet... AS
although I've tonight just got the first blood results back at a good 117 level, I had already made the mistake of doing a pee stick test this afternoon (as was still waiting to get hold of blood results and worried that some symptoms had changed or I 'felt' different.. I know..). 

The line on one was fainter than my test on Friday, so then did a different test (both standard ones), even fainter and more depressing. I hope this turns out to be nothing or due to afternoon pee. (My first results were not strong lines but were done in morning) My lovely doctor is fitting me in tomorrow for another blood test as that is only way to be sure, so should know by Thursday. fingers crossed..

good luck to all at whatever stage xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
Yes well I am in a state of disbelief and think I am neck deep in used hpt's. Had blood test which has confirmed now waiting for progesterone levels.
Animad if you are using peesticks they are still telling me I am bfn yet blood and digital tests are telling me that I am BFP.
Hoping it is the same as the peesticks I am using which just prove they are rubbish.
xx


----------



## amimad

ahhh! really? Fraggles.. thank you so much for sharing that. It's definitely lifted my plunging gloom, have been feeling increasingly upset all day (decided that was another negative 'sign' too!)
I was hoping to see a strong line to reinforce what I am finding hard to believe anyway - irony is doc was trying to get hold of me this morning to tell me the good blood test results, and I wouldn't have done the rotten pee sticks (not fancy digital ones) though would get 2nd blood test to check rising. But wouldn't have got so depressed in mean time.
I'm probably just going mad on the meds...
thanks again  and so glad yours came through!!   x


----------



## Fraggles

Animad I tested last thursday with clearblue a normal one not early response and it has been saying bfp since then but countless peesticks have been showing one line so I have been doing my head in that it is all going to change and be some cruel joke. I am in disbelief that I have a bfp but do know I will be nuts on the remainder of the 37WW. We are pregnant it is just those rubbish peesticks that are behind with the times. Ok lets keep tell each other that and then we might believe it. xx


----------



## GIAToo

amimad - just wantd to send you some      and hope that those are just dodgy pee sticks so we can congratulate you very soon on a definite BFP!!       

Fraggles - don't drown in those pee sticks hun!!!   

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Giatoo the only thing showing at the moment from this pile of peesticks is my head.


ARe we doing lunch soon?


x


----------



## amimad

Gia TOO - thanks VERY much, much appreciated! hopefully 2nd bloods will be good   
thanks again xx


----------



## amimad

oooh Fraggles.. just saw your second post - you tested last Thurs too! (understand! )
Good suggested tactic. "Yes we are"!
Also I'm now  going to watch Lambing Live  - and hope it all rubs off... ;-)
Am heartened by your current pee stick experience, so thanks   
xx


----------



## Sharry

Hi Amimad

I had a Beta of 99 and had a negative peestick even upto a few days later and everything was okay, and now have an 18 month old who is also trying to type to you at the moment!

Sharry xx


----------



## amimad

Hey Sharry! Thanks for that... Much appreciated ;-) problem is I have already had 2 BFPs last Thurs (ps can you change front page before it's too late? ;-)) and next day blood test has come back as 117, which is great. But in between this (yday afternoon) I p-stick tested again & got 1 barely visible and another.. Well hard to tell (2sdiff but standard tests). This morning used other one of worse test & can't see line at all really. But doc is testing blood levels again today so should know tomorrow which way it is going..
Thank you for putting that heartening msg on with your toddler as good to read now!
Xx


----------



## amimad

Ps actually with a 99 that is encouraging re the p sticks. Hope for me just dodgy batch..


----------



## Fraggles

Animad chuck away those naff peesticks NOW and stop torturing yourself - and go and get a reliable clearblue digital for peace of mind.
I am banning you from any more of those peesticks cos they still tell me I am bfn.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

When I was pregnant had a beta of 297 and First Response was saying negative and clear Blue digital pregnant- hence a blood test and it was OTD


----------



## ambergem

Animad, I had a similar experience with 3 positive peesticks the day before OTD and a negative (different brand) on OTD. The only thing you can rely on is the rising Beta bloods. Good luck!!!    

Linz xxx


----------



## amimad

Heh heh Fraggles - you're right, thanks should we both have pee stick police?  thanks for laugh!

Thanks Linz & JJ1 - this is very good to hear. 
(PS I hear what you're all saying but was getting mixed results from SAME test (Superdrug) though Boots is the horrible all BFN.. and I can hardly see its pathetic tiny window. BUT just off to doc's to get new Betas done so yes, I will wait for those to come back and give myself a break for 24 hours!

Thank you guys!
Hope all going well with you x


----------



## amimad

Hi guys - well it's bad news I'm afraid... Just heard that my beta levels have dropped from 117 to a mere 10 since last Fri so it's gone. 
(I had felt a 'change' since Mon ie drop off in new appetite, breasts not so sensitive, not as tired etc but I know those aren't really definitive & poss due to meds, though they increased. Think it's the 'change' itself'. Still would have been very glad to be proved wrong on 'feelings'!)
Despite earlier talking about disbelief at the positive news it's now of course you realise you did believe a bit too!
I'm being 'practical' today, trying to see if there's a  possibility I can fly out and do again before end of Easter break and stressful term begins. And I'll do some of those things I couldn't like slogging on allotment, blue cheese and even a drink ;-)
I am gutted though. Thanks for all helpful and nice comments. I shall keep dipping in even lurking to see how you're getting on if I can find the right boards!
XXX


----------



## lulumead

Amimad    
Good to planning for next go. sending you lots of positive vibes for next attempt.     
xxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Animad


----------



## Lou-Ann

Animad, I am so sorry. Thinking of you     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ambergem

So sorry to hear your news Animad, it's just so awful to have your hopes raised and then dashed like that      Wishing you much better luck for your next tx     

Lots of love

Linz xxx


----------



## GIAToo

amimad - so sorry       
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Animad - thinking of you


----------



## amimad

thanks all you lovely guys. 
I'm doing the positive thing at moment - though that may be linked to the stroppy progesterone while it's still in my system  so we shall see how long 'positive' lasts 
I got further than previous attempts which is good really, and if this was to happen then better now than later. (is one way to look at it anyway!)
Will go off and indulge a bit while regrouping but will look forward to seeing all your good news on the singles scan and bumps threads
ongoing luck to you all, and thanks again for kindness
xxxx


----------



## morrigan

Animad - big hugs - it's all so unfair - well done for keeping positive. Thinking of you.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Animad     
Take care honey and be kind to you.
x x x


----------



## some1

Animad -    so sorry to read your news, thinking of you.

Some1

xx


----------



## amimad

cheers Morrigan and Mini - jolly good luck with your journey, it's so exciting!
Some1, thanks - and you must have a lot on your mind with impending arrival! (hope I haven't missed anything but looking at ticker tape... BEST of LUCK there!!
  to all
xxx


----------



## Melawen

Well......I don't test officially until tomorrow but I did a sneaky test this morning with the Clear Blue and, much to my suprise I came up with a BFP!!!    I wont believe it until I do the test tomorrow with the test kit that that the clinic gave me.

Congratulations to those that are getting BFPs and   to those that are sadly getting BFNs.

Melawen.


----------



## Teela

Congrats Melawen on your BFP    

Teela
x


----------



## Bambiboo

Congratulations Melawen, wonderful news x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Congratulations Melawen    , wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Sima

Great news on the BFP Melawen.


----------



## amimad

Ooh! Congrats Melawen!! Exciting!! ;-))


----------



## sweet1

many congrats Melawen x


----------



## ambergem

Fab news Melawen   . Congratulations xx


----------



## lulumead

Great news Melawen     


Feel free to post on the singlies waiting for 1st scan thread if you don't feel quite ready for bumps!! There are a few people on there.   
xxx


----------



## morrigan

Congratulations melewan - come join us on waiting for 1st scan thread.

Is anyone else on 2ww?


----------



## Fraggles

Melewan what wonderful news. F x


----------



## fiughair87

Figured this was the place to post.. 

3dpIUI
on 2ww...(gahhh)

Just wondered...has anyone else had a really weird metally taste in their mouth pIUI? It's really odd...*wrinkles nose*

 Anyhoo...good luck to all on 2ww!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

fiughair87 said:


> Figured this was the place to post..
> 
> 3dpIUI
> on 2ww...(gahhh)
> 
> Just wondered...has anyone else had a really weird metally taste in their mouth pIUI? It's really odd...*wrinkles nose*
> 
> Anyhoo...good luck to all on 2ww!


When I was pregnant I recall a metallic taste


----------



## sweet1

Sounds like a positive sign then flughair87?  

Should be back on 2ww from tomorrow....as of 1pm today my little soldier had 4 cells.....am keeping everything crossed. Thank you sooooo much for your support ladies. Fraggles/Mini I might even try and suffer Rebio again tonight (no offence!) as it proved such good luck for you both!

No offence to Brno but boy will I be glad to get out of here!!! Am going to have 2 days chilling in Paris on way home. Not back at work till a week Mon (yes I know that's a bank holiday. My work doesn't care!) xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

fuighair, sounds promising   

SweetSA, sending loads of     growing vibes to your little soldier   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## fiughair87

Cheers for the replies!  
*Fingers and toes and all things crossable crossed for everyone!*

  

_Fiughair87_ x


----------



## Rose39

SweetSA - I think you are testing today? Good luck!     

Fiughair87 - how are you doing hun? 

Quick update from me: Back from Cape Town after a very long journey - 17 hours of delayed flight (the ground truck collided with the plane's nose as it manoeuvred the plane so replacement plane needed!). Stayed overnight in a hotel in Central Cape Town and then 11 1/2 hours of daytime flight (yuk) and arrived into LHR late last night.

Am feeling very low today - I have no symptoms at all, just the gestone boobs and bloated tummy (am still on ritodrine though - muscle relaxant). Am 5 days post blast transfer, surely if the embies were implanting I'd feel something now, some cramping or AF-like pains? My doctor said that the embies were so good quality on transfer date that if this didn't work then there must be a problem with me, which also made me worried, as I'm so scared it might not have worked this time and I don't feel any different from the cycles when I got a BFN.

For those of you who got pg with donor eggs/ FET/ donor embryos (I've been pg with own eggs and you do get twinges etc as your body recovers from EC) did you have twinges/ symptoms at this stage? Did you feel any different before test date? Any reassurance at this stage would be very welcome as I'm struggling today.

Rose xx


----------



## ambergem

Huge hugs Rose  . Don't be dispondent though. I'm pregnant after FET and had no symptoms apart from feeling very slightly lightheaded about 2 days before OTD, which I thought nothing of at the time. I was utterly convinced it would be another BFN. So much so that I was planning my next tx.

I really hope & pray that you get your much deserved BFP this time. Hang in there hun    

Love Linz xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose sweetie - big big hugs honey x x what a mare journey - time to rest up.
As for symptoms - had the usual progesterone side effects but in all honesty didn't feel different until 10 dp 5 dt & then I just felt weird & totally spaced out. But different to previous tries hence sort of knew it had worked. But there are some who've had no symptoms what so ever! Do think the hormones we take make any twinge or soreness that bit more exaggerated.
I had af tummy like cramps since et & am convinced reason I mc was due to low progesterone levels. Will be gestone or such like next time!
Big hugs sweetie x x am sure they're snuggling in nicely! 
x x x


----------



## Fraggles

SweetSA Have fingers crossed for you.

Rose I had no symptoms whatsoever so I know it is so easy to drive yourself mad on this journey but don't take that as a sign that it hasn't worked.

x


----------



## GIAToo

SweetSA - good luck          

Rose - Welcome back to Blighty   Sorry you had a rough journey home.  I had no symptoms at all this time nor last time.  I was convinced Af was on its way.  And also you know that each pregnancy for the same woman can be different so try not to compare with other cycles (easier said than done I'm sure   )  Keeping every thing crossed for you          

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose - I felt NOTHING at all, honestly nothing...and that's with twins
So please stay positive, hoping things work out for you this time
   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie

Nope Rose - nothing either. I was also with twins but not sure that makes a difference from what I've read/heard. Good luck


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose so sorry to hear that you and your embryos had a nightmare journey home! I can't help re symptoms as you know too well it will drive you mad waiting.  Try and stay focused and relax you have done absolutely everything that you can and now the just  wait, hope and    . Sending you     
for later this week and OTD.

I so hope that this is your time

Lxx


----------



## morrigan

Rose - welcome home with your precious cargo - doesn't help with the madness but you really can't go by symptoms - only the test will tell - I'm really hoping you get a lovely surprise very soon. 

Good luck to anyone else on 2ww


----------



## sweet1

Hello ladies  

Well am in total shock but think I have  BFP....or as I like to think of it right now a LTP (little thin positive) as the line is VERY faint and I am still getting pre AF symptoms. Till I see the doctor I am far too nervous to graduate to the other board....

Rose,  I really hope there is good news for you. If any consolation I have had NO symptoms and so convinced AF is coming I stopped the Utrogestan a couple of days ago ( have started it again now!) In fact I am STILL not convinced she will not make an appearance soon! I was convinced there was nothing going on, ask GIA Too as when we had lunch I was planning my next tx!

I am totally shocked and obviously very happy but as well as that, completely panic stricken! Is this normal?!
I am sooo happy to have the support of ladies on here. It makes me feel less alone. Although obviously IF it is really a positive I will be over the moon  I just hope it's not a chemical pregnancy, as the line is very faint...

Well it is very tentative so I will post again in a few days when I will know one way or the other. It is already 14d post transfer so I should already know, but feel like I just can't be sure !!!!!   

Do you think my GP will prescribe Cyclogest?

Good luck to anyone else testing soon x


----------



## Fraggles

SweetSA an early congratulations - I can confirm that symptoms that are shouting AF is on the way is the same symptoms that shout BFP. Mother nature chose to confuse the heck out of us. LOL yes totally normal to be panic stricken and after my first scan I became terrified because all of a sudden it was even more real. No worries though 2 weeks down and now a further 37WW of   and symptom spotting to go.    mmm and just goes to prove the adage it only takes the one.


xxx


----------



## Minnie35

Congratulations Sweet SA and good luck to everyone else on the wait!  Having been out of touch it's nice to see the good news.  


After having op to remove polyp in Feb I had my first IUI of this year on 20th April and decided to try and distract myself from the 2ww by pretending I wasn't on it and getting on as usual - I did well the first week but I'm now wondering how two weeks can possibly take so long - I'd forgotten all this as haven't ttc since last July. I twonked it today and did an early test - BFN - for some reason I was absolutely convinced that this one would work. Still hoping it'll change by Thurs....


GOOOOOOOD LUCKKKKKKKKK to everyone 2wwing!


Minnie x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, sorry to hear that you had a nightmare journey getting home.     that your little embryos are snuggling in for the long haul     

SweetSA, congratulations on your LTP   

Minnie, it could still be too early,    that your results turn round by Thursday   

Good luck to anyone else I have missed too   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Rose sorry that you had a loooong journey home and that you're being driven crazy by symptoms or lack of. I so so hope that this is the one and that your embies have snuggled in tight   

SSA congrats on the LTP! Keep us posted    

Minnie I hope that things change over the next few days for you      

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

Yah sweet Sa - remember you didn't get a Ltp ( I like that phrase) with ur bfn's

Yes it's a complete brain melt.

Minnie - hope it changes.


----------



## Bambiboo

Welcome back Minnie - fab to see you here and looking forward to catching up properly on 22nd.  The first week of 2ww is the easy bit!!!! Its the second week which is hell!!!!  Keep away from those tests!!   


Sweet SA - sounds like positive news.  Keeping everything crossed for you.  Keep taking those pessaries!!!!

Rose - like the others have said I don't remember feeling anything different on my BFP 2ww than on previous 2ww.  If anything I had more symptoms on my negative cycles.   

Good luck to everyone else waiting x x x


----------



## lulumead

Hello all,


Sweet SA, sounds good to me....worth waiting a day or two and doing a digital. I always got faint lines but the digitals were clear   




Rose:    its so frustrating as I always wished you could just open up in there and check what was going on, its almost impossible to tell with symptoms or lack of! It is a form of torture.    I don't think your consultant was very helpful with their comments either, sounds like something to totally stress anyone out!!!
Hope you are resting now after that long trip. Am crossing everything for you.


Minnie:  2nd week of 2ww definitely drags!!  Sending you lots of    too.


xxx


----------



## Violet66

congrats sweet SA - hope the line gets darker in a day or two....


----------



## some1

SweetSA - congratulations on your LTP! Fantastic news

Minnie -    on the BFN, hoping it was just too early and your BFP is coming on Thurs

Rose - sending you so much      for a BFP this cycle!

Some1

xx


----------



## Minnie35

Rose - hang in there - the 2ww is such madness. Sending lots of lovely positive wishes your way.


Sweet SA I hope the pee sticks get more and more pregnant!


Minnie xx


----------



## caramac

Congratulations SSA!!! Stay positive...and I can definitely recommend the clearblue digital tests for reassurance!


----------



## sweet1

Well I did a clearblue digital and it said pregnant 2-3 weeks! So I think my LTP can now be called a BFP! I am still in disbelief TBH    Thanks for all the well wishes everyone, I shall tentatively poke my head in the other board   

Good luck everyoneelse on 2WW


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sweete sa congratulations on your bfp

Rose I have everything crossed for you 
L x


----------



## GIAToo

SweetSA - Ha ha! Can I say I told you so?!!    Fab News - congratulations!

Rose - hang on in there!           

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Rose39

SweetSA - congratulations, wonderful news!!    

Thanks so much for all the kind wishes - still not tested yet.... the consultant wanted me to test today but that would only be 8 days after a 5 day transfer and I'd rather have a clearer cut result one way or the other. I have all the progesterone side effects but no clue as to whether it's worked or not. I'm bracing myself for a negative whilst hoping I'm still in with a chance of a positive. The hard thing this time is that the embies were perfect, so if it hasn't worked, why not? What else can I do when I've thrown the kitchen sink at it this time? The only thing I can think of that's left to do is a hysteroscopy in case there is scar tissue after my ERPC that hasn't been seen before (I've had a saline sonogram and a 3D uterus scan and they were both fine). It's so draining - this is my 10th back to back tx in 3 years.... hate being in this limbo position, especially when I have no major issues that should stop a DE IVF from working. If I knew what was wrong (other than my own rubbish eggs) then I could fix it. 

Will post an update when I have the test results.

Good luck to anyone else on the 2WW!

Rose xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

huge congrats sweetSA   

rose -    and    for testing. I tested 9dp5dt and got a negative, the following day it was positive. To this day I don't know if it was a dodgy test or a genuine result - the tests were Tescos own brand, 2 from the same pack, so would be odd if one was faulty and the other not but I just find it so odd that my hcg levels were so high when I had bloods done and yet the test on day 9 was definitely negative...and hun I know just how you feel re perfect embies and it still not working. My 2nd DE attempt was 2 perfect hatching blast grade 1, I'd done all the immune stuff, was fitter and healthier than ever etc etc and it didn't work. Then I go back for FET, supposedly with lower success rate, and here I am with twins...just goes to show when it's all perfect on paper it doesn't nec mean a perfect result
I know it's so so hard but hang on in there, hopefully you will get to use your frosties for siblings...and if not, then at least you know they are there...
thinking of you, keep us posted when you decide to test

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

big congrats SSA   

Rose   , I really hope that you get a lovely surprise when you test.

bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fab news Sweet SA -     


Rose        for you ....... Have everything crossed.


Mini x x


----------



## lulumead

Great news SSA    


Sending lots of      for you Rose...so hoping for a BFP for you.


   to anyone else on 2WW.
xx


----------



## Bambiboo

Sweet SA - Congratulations - that is wonderful news.    It takes a while to sink in!!

Rose - wishing you all the best for testing     

xx


----------



## Minnie35

Congratulations Sweet SA! So glad it's a defo now.  Good luck     Rose! I hope it's  fab result when you do test.

It's a definite BFN for me today - AF turned up just now as I was reading the negative result.    I'm so gutted. With AF taking all day to arrive I was convinced all day that Monday's test had been done too early, and was pretty excited anticipating a BFP. I always feel the lack of a partner all the more acutely when I get the BFN - it'd be so nice to have someone to have a cuddle and cry with.


Good luck to anyone else on the 2ww...


Minnie


----------



## cocochanel1

Sorry to hear this Minnie. 

Good luck Rose. Thinking of you. Coco xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Minnie, sorry to hear that its a bfn, thinking of you     

SweetSA, congratulations on your bfp   , wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy   

Rose, wishing you all the luck in the world, have got everything crossed for you      

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo

Minnie - so sorry     Take care of yourself   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Minnie honey - so so sorry to read your news ...       


Take very good care of you


Mini x x


----------



## indekiwi

Minnie, so sad to read it wasn't to be this month - sending lots of       

Rose, if the number of well wishes and good vibes stood for anything in the real world, you'd be about six months down the road now and sporting an attractive bump.    Hold on in there hun, not long to go now and I really hope you have some amazing news to share soon.  

Sweet SA, congratulations!               

A-Mx


----------



## ambergem

Fantastic news SSA  . So pleased for you  . Now the long wait for the 1st scan- hope it comes around quickly for you!

Linz xx


----------



## ambergem

Really sorry to hear your news Minnie   Thinking of you. Really hoping next time is the one   Looking forward to catching up at the meet  

Linz xx


----------



## sweet1

Thanks ladies.

So sorry to hear of your BFN Minnie  

Rose I so hope you get positive news soon. I didn't get a firm BFP until literally 2 weeks after my 3 day transfer. I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Minnie so sorry that it wasn't your month


----------



## Rose39

Minnie, so sorry hun, sending you a big hug    

Well, I've just tested with a Clearblue digital, and......

     

saying "Pregnant 1-2". 

So off to see Dr Gorgy later this morning to do the official blood test for the clinic.

I've been wondering for the past 48 hours whether it might have worked, as I've had a really nasty taste in my mouth that won't go away, am so bloated I could burst and I had a bit of spotting 2 days ago that abruptly stopped - but having gone through this so many times before, didn't read much into this, as it could have so easily been AF starting or my own imagination!

Wow - totally amazed and so thankful to my wonderful donors. Heck, after 10 long rounds of tx I'm going to be a mummy!     

Rose xx


----------



## midnightaction

*Rose*- Wow I am so happy for you, this has been an exceptionally long time coming for you and and is a very much deserved  .

I too am on a 2ww at the moment as well (You and I always seem to manage to line our 2ww up !!) but I am in complete denial about it and pretending that it isn't even happening 

Big hugs to you hunny, I am so happy for you 

*mwah*

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rose39

Sarah - thank you so much hun. I sooo hope it works for you this time and that my BFP gives you some encouragement as it's been such a long road for you  - both my UK and South African consultants were saying to me that it was purely down to "bad luck" and yet I continued to get BFNs, but if it works for me it can work for you too! 

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you hun for good news on test date      

Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose    what fantastic news  I am so delighted for you! wow- wishing you a heathy and happy pregnancy and now the question 1 or 2 in there, as there have been a good crop of twins around recently!!!  

Sarah I so hope  that you follow in Rose's footsteps with a BFP as well, as you two ladies have been through the mill and back, but hearing Rose's and other long hard roads travelled does give me hope that there can be a happy ending.   

L x


----------



## bingbong

Woohoo Rose!!! What brilliant news, I'm so happy for you and wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy   

Sarah        hope that you get a BFP too.

Minnie   

bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Whoop whoop whoop ..... Way to go Rose!!


Yay soooo happy for you honey!


Take care Mini x x 


PS ...       Sarah ...... lots of luck (was blinded by the news from Rose - sorry honey)


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose - so very pleased for you, hope it's all smooth sailing from now on   

Sarah - GOOD LUCK (am shouting it in the hope that helps!) 

Suitcase
x


----------



## Teela

How fantastic what brilliant news Rose way hey    you have waited so long for this

Sarah already said it but got everything crossed hun   

Teela
xx


----------



## caramac

Congratulations Rose...what fantastic news! I am so pleased for you getting the result you wanted after all this time. 

Sarah...so hope you get the same happy result too.

Minnie...sorry to hear about your BFN.  Hope you're doing okay.


----------



## lulumead

Yippppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee     


Rose, I am SO SO SO pleased for you....and am crossing everything for the smoothest next 8 months, think you deserve it        


Midnight:  am sending you        so hope this is the one for you too.


xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Minnie hun - Im so sorry.  Thinking of you and sending big     

Love Bambiboo x x


----------



## Bambiboo

Rose - Huge congratulations!!!  A much awaited   .  Enjoy every minute x x


----------



## morrigan

Minnie- Thinking of you- please keep the faith you will get there.

Rose-   Your news has brought tears to my eyes-you are an inspiration to others that perserverance prevails- look forward to seeing you over on the waiting for first scan board.

Sarah-    this is the one- I hope the denial is helping you get through.

SA- yah for the digital.

Have I missed anyone on a 2WW?


----------



## Violet66

Minnie - sorry you weren't lucky. Don't give up and to try and take some comfort from people like Rose who did get there in the end after so many set-backs. 

Good news Rose - wishing you a healthy pregnancy


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, that is fantastic news   , I am soooo happy for you. Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy   

Sarah, hope you follow Rose with a BFP too    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Maya7

Rose, huge congratulations - am _absolutely_ delighted for you! Your determination and PMA is really inspirational.

 
Maya


----------



## kizzi79

Fantastic news Rose and SSA   , wishing you all the best as you graduate to the bumps boards   .

Thinking of you Minnine    - what else can be said -this journey is so tough, hope you have someone looking out for you at this difficult time   

Good luck Sarah - will be awaiting updates...

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## Rose39

Thank you sooo much for the lovely posts - it still hasn't sunk in and I have been wandering around with a big smile on my face!    

I went to see Dr Gorgy yesterday (who gave me a big hug) and he recommended an intralipids drip straight away (which I had yesterday afternoon) as well as the beta blood test. Am also booked in for a 2nd round of LIT in 2 weeks, so I'm doing everything I can to prevent a m/c like last time.

The big news this morning is that my HCG level (just got the result) is 291 - so Dr Gorgy thinks highly likely it's TWINS!!!

Wow! 

I'm now amazed that I could have gone through the 2WW with no symptoms at all until the last day or so!

Can't wait to post on the "waiting for 1st scan" board!   

Rose and bumplet xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Rose that's fantastic news, so happy for you   
Sounds a bit like my experience - I had no symptoms in the 2WW, tested negative on day 9, positive on day 10 and then had a really high HCG (think mine was about 600 at 11days p5dt)
anyway, whether it's twins or just one lovely healthy one, wishing you all the very best - have you got a scan date? Dr G usually does it at bang on 6 weeks so hopefully not too long to wait   

Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

Fantastic news *Rose* on the super HCG result, how many days past transfer are you ? 

Would be interested to talk to you about the LIT if this cycle of mine doesn't work, because I was under the impression that LIT isn't really worth having if your doing DE or DS, but you seem to have had it and it looks like it may have had a positive effect so would be interested to know the idea behind that.

Sarah xx


----------



## Rose39

Thank you Suity and Sarah 

Sarah - I'm 10 days past a 5 day transfer today (9 days when the blood test was done). Very happy to chat about LIT - I responded well to LIT and Dr Gorgy is getting very good results with it. There is some debate about whether it's appropriate for those using DS but my levels improved so radically that I want to continue. Have you had your TNF-alpha levels tested? This test is one of the less common immune tests (Dr Gorgy tests for this). I have normal NK cells but high TNF-alpha levels - these are inflammatory chemicals in your body and related to immune issues - Dr Gorgy treats high levels with humira. Every time I had ET I would come up in a rash across my stomach which I now know was these inflammatory chemicals causing an immune response. Have you looked at Agate's immune FAQs? It explains LIT and TNF-alpha really clearly: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

I've had virtually all the immune treatments so do PM me if you need to know more info!

Rose xx


----------



## Sima

Hey Rose - congratulations on the   .  I am so happy for you.  You know I have been following your story for sometime now and so I am really hoping and praying that things go smoothly for you over the next 8 months.  That is an awfully high HCG number so guess I am going to have to wait with bated breath for your 6 week scan to find out how many are in there.

Relax and enjoy the moment...... its been a long time coming.


----------



## some1

Minnie - so sorry to read that you have a definite bfn   

SSA - fantastic news that your ltp is now a bfp!!   

Rose - am so thrilled to read that you have a bfp, congratulations!!   

Sarah - sending you loads of      for a bfp this time!

Some1

xx


----------



## sweet1

Rose I am soooo happy for you and your much deserved BFP  Those beta levels sound fantastic!

It will be great to have a bump buddy   

SSA xx


----------



## midnightaction

I never ever thought I would get to write this but I have finally got my  , I am still in shock !!  

Just got the beta result back and it is 286 which I am so happy about. This is officially the happiest day of my life  

Big hugs to all  

A very shellshocked Sarah x x


----------



## lulumead

Yippeeeeeeeeeee          


Just logged on, brilliant news....




so pleased for you




xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

OMG Sarah, I am SO happy for you   
Persistance finally pays off!
Wishing you all the very best for the pregnancy
Suitcase
x


----------



## blueytoo

I've already said it hun but woohoo!! I am SO pleased for you and that is such a good strong beta. You have been through so much, been trying for so many years and had so much tx, I can't think of a more deserving BFP!


----------



## sweet1

Congrats Sarah! That's fantastic news!


----------



## morrigan

Sarah there aren't enough smiley jiggy things and I'm on my phone anyway but congratulations. That's the best news - whoop!


----------



## GIAToo

OMG Sarah!  That is just fantastic news!!     

Take it easy now
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sarah that's wonderful news - Yipeeeeee


Take care 


Mini x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sarah, that's absolutely fantastic news! Congratulations    . Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sarah that's fantastic news - wow all these bfp's is great news for the single ladies thread, and very uplifting when you see people who have been 'on the road less travelled' (thankfully)like yourself & Rose that miracles can & do happen, even makes me think maybe I should try again despite nobody saying it's the way forward!!  But I've got a surrogacy agency appt  on sat so we'll see what they can offer!
L x


----------



## midnightaction

Thank you everyone for all of your congratulations, it still feels so surreal, I just can't believe that after this many tries it could finally work, but I guess perseverance certainly does pay off  

Have been worse than useless at work all day today, haven't been able to concentrate on a thing, thankfully my staff are understanding  

Rose, have you had a second beta ? 

Sarah x x


----------



## Bambiboo

Congratulations, what wonderful news.  You must be on   

xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Congatulations Sarah I'm absolutely thrilled for you. Well done xxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Congratulations.  Thats wonderful news - you must be on   

xx


----------



## Rose39

Sarah - wonderful, fantastic news! Sooo delighted for you! Wishing you a very smooth and happy pregnancy!      

Thanks for asking about my second beta - just got it back 5 mins ago....

Friday's beta was 291 (9 days post 5 day transfer), today's beta was 1006 (12 days post 5 day transfer) so numbers raising nicely .... am getting my head around the idea that it's looking increasingly like there are 2 in there ... (would be delighted with one or two).

Huge smiles here for you hun - so thrilled.     

Rose xx


----------



## Sima

Congratulations Sarah.  What excellent news.  I am so happy for you.  What did you do differently this time round.

I'm with JJ - perhaps it is time that I got back on the ttc roller coaster so that I can benefit from this run of good luck which is happening here. 

Rose - good news on the BETA results.  Nice and high.  How reassuring for you


----------



## midnightaction

Sima- The only thing I did different this time was that I had Intralipids. Who knows if that is what made the difference or if it was just the better donor eggs this time, but I am not taking any risks so will be having another intralipids infusion in 2 weeks time. I too had to get off the rollercoaster for a little while because it all got a little too much for me and tx was kinda taking over my life. I didn't stay off for too long though, i just couldn't no matter how hard I tried   

Would be great to see you and JJ1 and all the other lovely ladies who have been here for far too long finally posting on here with their BFP's   

Rose- That's a lovely big rise on your second beta there, fantastic news   I too am 9dp5dt today so I was a little shocked at a beta of 286.

You are due 3 days before me which if I have my calculations correct is the 13th January.........thats a fantastic day to have a baby, coz thats my birthday !!!  

Sarah xxx


----------



## Minnie35

Woooohooooo!!! 


  Congratulations Rose!     
  Congratulations Sarah!    


Wishing for a happy, healthy pregnancy for both of you.



Also thank you all so much for your kind posts - and it is so heartening to see that so many of the singlies on here are pregnant at last, and inspiring to see how much positivity and perseverance has got you to this point.


With lots of love, Minnie xxxx


----------



## bingbong

Wow, what an amazing run on here! big congrats sarah!

Bingbong x

p,s jj good luck for your appt!


----------



## some1

Sarah - that is just fantastic news!    Congratulations!

Rose - fab news on your second beta!  Love the ticker!

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

Loving the tickers too    


JJ: sending you    for your appointment on saturday. let us know how you get on.
xxx


----------



## upsydaisy

Rose and Sarah          lovely to hear such wonderful news    


Sarah - what you said about the best day of your life brought my BFP memories flooding back, in 9 months time it will be relegated to the second best day of your life   
Upsyxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Sarah hurrah. Congratulations. May the Xmas/New Year bundles of joy continue.


----------



## Violet66

Sarah - that's fantastic, congratulations. 
I remember how down you were after your last failure and unsure whether to continue. Bet you're glad you did now!


----------



## kylecat

Have already said it on ** Rose but over the moon for you and how exciting that you may have twins!!   
Sarah - what lovely news to log on and read - so thrilled for you!   
Rest up ladies and take good care of yourselves   
Love Kylecat xxx


----------



## caramac

Congratulations Sarah!!! What a fantastic run of BFPs we've had on here this year!!! Hope we'll have many more in the coming months too.


----------



## kizzi79

Congratulations Sarah - what a journey you've had!!! -really fantastic news   

Krissi  xxx


----------



## midnightaction

Just got the result for the second beta and it is 584 so it has doubled perfectly in 48 hours  

Am going to cautiously move over to the Waiting for a first scan thread which is booked for 25th May  

Big hugs to everyone and   for lots more BFP's 

Sarah x x


----------



## Teela

Hi Sarah

I have PM'd you but mega congrats hun, g8 result on the Beta - if your interested I just got a double pack of clear blue digitals of Amazon for £7.50.

Teela
x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi Ladies
Can I join you, had ET (Frozen Embryo Donation) at GO in the Czech rebpublic on 11th May, 3 blasts on board, this is my 10th time,    10th time lucky, this is my first with Intralipids and Clexane tho.

Congrats to Rose & Sarah yeah, fab beta number Sarah. hoping the inralipids work for me too.

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## midnightaction

*Joe* I have everything crossed that this is the cycle for you and those 3 embies (or 1 or 2) are snuggling down for the long haul. I know all to well how hard it can be to be positive when you have had so many cycles, but I hope the positive run we have had on here recently gets passed down to you as well 

Sarah x x


----------



## Minnie35

Hiya Joe, I've got everything crossed for you too!      


Minnie x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Thanks Ladies.xxx


----------



## lulumead

I'm sending some more      too   
xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Good luck to all on 2ww and congratd to all bfp ladies.

Just completed tandem cycle at Dogus in Cyprus.  Test date 23 May. Keeping everything x.


----------



## Rose39

Good luck Carnivaldiva and Joe71! Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you     

Rose xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Good luck too Carnivaldiva. congrats on being PUPO


----------



## Mifi

Sarah and Rose huge huge congrats     so happy for your BFP!!!!!

Joe, Carnivaldiva and Teela lots of              and       

After what seems an eternity since my last 2WW I tentatively join you    

Very happy with Reprofit    managed to have 3 grade 1 embies put back (never had Grade 1 before) with OTD 24 May   
Thought I would have to fight to get 3 put back but Marek whole heartedly agreed due to my crappy history   

Already had a couple of meltdowns as ive been cramping on and off and had a hellish journey home which meant I had to lug my 20kg suitcase through busy weekend underground    so much for no stress and lifting    really hope it hasnt ruined my chances.

When cramping if I can I lie down and it does seem to help so fingers crossed its good things going on down there   

Cant believe this is my 15th 2WW (17th tx cycle)    please let it be the last   

Not heard from Reprofit about frosties - does anyone know if that means I dont have any    do they just e-mail if you have some    my left over embies would be 8 days by now.

Love Mifi xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Mifi - you'll get an email through either way .. however it can be a bit to the point if you don't get any... Saying that there's no nice way of saying it really.


   


Mini x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Mifi congrats on being PUPO yeah!!
wow 15th 2ww, I thought i'd had a lot as this is my 10th,    this is your turn honey.xx

Carnivaldiva hope your 2ww is going ok too.   

AFM lots of AF pains today, nothing else to report symptom wise.

Love to all

joe

xx


----------



## Mifi

Joe - hope we all get our well deserved BFP         

Thanks Mini for the info - I got my e-mail today so I was just being impatient   

Over the moon to report I have 2 little frosties            I have never managed them before so im so happy     hopefully wont need them but even if I do get a BFP at least I have the option of a sibling with the same father 

Still cramping on and off which is hard not to worry    I cant remember if I had this the last time   

Love Mifi


----------



## carnivaldiva

Thank you all for your good wishes.

Wish you all the best of luck.  I feel a little sick, but apart from that all is well.  Tempted to do a pee test, but trying really hard to resist.

Take care fellow 2 week waiters


----------



## Rose39

Mifi - fab news that you have some frosties! 

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for those on the 2WW!

Rose xx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Rose        Lovin your ticker


----------



## Fraggles

Mifi congratulations how fantastic. Now here's to a speedy 2WW for you. x


----------



## lulumead

Joe, CArnivalDiva and Mifi:
sending you lots of       for speedy 2WW's with lovely results at the end.


Mifi - great news about the frosties too.


xxx


----------



## morrigan

Joe, CarnivalDiva and Mifi- good luck- I hope the 2WW is not sending you too nuts. Ive got everything crossed.


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Fraggles, Lulu and Morrigan      

Had a rough night feeling like I had a stomach bug - had to go to bed with a bucket just in case    I feel better this morning I have no idea what the intense nausea was about    nerves maybe as its far too early for pg symtoms.

Hows everyone else doing    I had to stop myself doing a test this morning which is rediculous as a whole week early     the joys of 2ww   

Love Mifi xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Mornin all

thanks for the good wishes lulu, fraggles & morrigan. xx

Mifi your poor thing, hope you feel better soon.  xx or not if it's MS   

Carnivaldiva I've been pos since 4dp5dt    all negative    so i'm pretty sure this hasn't worked.

Already planning round 11!

love to all.
Joe
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

good luck all     

joe - too early hun    I tested negative 9days p5dt, positive the following day - still hope there for you    

Suitcase
x


----------



## carnivaldiva

I'm trying to resist pee stick until the weekend.  Blood test is scheduled for next Monday.

feel really bloated, but they did put back in 4 embies.

Joe sending you PMA     I think you tested too early.  When I was last pregnant I tested early, was positive then a couple of days later negtive and then it tunred out positive.


----------



## morrigan

joe- you were just testing that trigger is out of the system!! 

good luck for testing and staying away form pee sticks!


----------



## Minnie35

Fingers crossed for you Joe, Mifi and Carnivaldiva! Stay away from those pee sticks if you can Joe  !  Mifi I hope you're feeling better (or that you're feeling poorly for lovely fab reasons)!


I'm off for my next IUI tomorrow.  I'm absolutely paranoid that the timing's wrong for me with the OPK, and that I ovulate pretty quickly after I get my surge (which was there this morning ready for me when I got up).  But I've had follicle tracking this month at my local hospital and it was still intact at 4.30 this afternoon. It's just that I was once scanned the day after my surge and there was nowt there -it had gone already! The nurses have told me to just stick to their usual routine and not come in early.  Ah well, we'll see!


Good luck to all 2wwers xxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Minnie good luck xxx


----------



## sweet1

Good luck Joe, mifi and CarnivalDiva!

And Minnie all the best for your IUI. (Tried to do smileys but they dont seem to be workng )


----------



## carnivaldiva

Thanks Sweetsa.  Good luck with IUI Minnie


----------



## DitzyDoo

Good luck Minnie   
and too late on the pee sticks, did a clearblue this morning and BFN, 8dp5dt, am certain af is due and this cycle feels exactly like the other 9 BFN's so not holding out much hope that the result will change now.
(even thou suitys story gave me some hope) but I just know my body and it hasn't worked.

  that all you lovely pupo ladies get a   

Love
Joe
xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Joe, still take what ever meds they told you to take and do another test on your test date.    
Sending you lots of


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sending   to all you lovely ladies on the 2ww - Joe, carnivaldiva, mifi and Minnie. Loads of luck for testing   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good luck 2ww ladies


----------



## ambergem

Joe- I'm really sorry to hear you're still getting negatives    but as Carnivaldiva said, you must keep taking your meds because there is still hope      

LOADS of luck to all the 2WW ladies            

Linz xxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Good luck tomorrow Minnie    

  to everyone else waiting x x x


----------



## Mifi

Good luck minnie       

Well ive had my worst day of the 2ww so far    spent most of the day in tears convinced it hasnt worked      I know I shouldnt be so negative but the fear has set in as im so used to getting BFN and I just cant help it    I really hope im wrong especially as I have no idea how I will pay for any more treatment (unless I rob a bank   )

      to all 2ww 

Love Mifi xx


----------



## greatgazza

Oh mifi, sorry you're feeling so low   

When is your OTD?  As we all know we swing from 'oh i think it might have worked' to 'there's no way it's worked' hundreds of time on the 2ww and soooo many have been sure it's a negative and got a surprise so please try not to get too down.    

GGx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mifii take care don't be tempted to test early. This is one of the worst things about ttc. Hang in there xx


----------



## Mifi

My OTD is next Tues 24th    so not too much longer 

Ive been a bit better today - just feel tired and a bit drained but im not surprised after yesterday    still cramping which is worrying but I know I just have to ride with it.

Hope all 2wwers are doing ok      

Love Mifi xxx


----------



## kylecat

Mifi - I hope I don't upset you in any way as I'm sure you have had people say things like this before but I experienced the most awful cramping for days before I did my pregnancy test for my IVF cycle. I was totally convinced AF was on her way as the signs were so similar - I was shocked beyond belief when I tested and two strong lines came up! I had no cramping on any of the other cycles. I know you have had a much longer and  complex journey than I have so I hope I haven't offended you but I was also quite convinced it was all over. Only time will tell but I just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world.   
Love kylecat xxx


----------



## Mifi

Kylecat no offence taken at all    thankyou you have reminded that every cycle and pg is different. I really do    I follow in your footsteps      

After feeling like ive been kicked inbetween my legs for most of the evening I now have brwn spotting (sorry TMI) I know this could be implantation bleed or AF - who knows     this 2ww is torturous    

Had a bit of an upset last night when a close friend who is trying for baby no.2 naturally compared her 2ww to mine. I know she didnt mean it but it touched a real raw nerve and upset me for hours    not sure if she was wanting sympathy or what, but right now im bearly coping with myself    my 2ww is in a different league to hers why cant she see that!!!! Do you think im being a crap friend    Im so emotional and pumpt full of drugs Im not sure I trust my judgement   

Love MIFI xxxx


----------



## Mifi

OMG ladies I tested this morning (5 days early) and BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im in absolute shock - I cant believe it      

I cannot put into words my relief but I know its just one of many many hurdles yet to pass   

Love Mifi XX


----------



## some1

Ooh Mifi!  Congratulations!!!!  Fantastic news!    

Some1

xx


----------



## caramac

Yay Mifi!!!!! Fantastic news - congratulations!


----------



## Teela

OMG Mifi that is fantastic news hun - im delighted for you    

I know I have been keeping my latest attempt low key, but my news is not looking so positive Im afraid, tested today 10dp5dt
and BFN having bloods tomorrow but looks like end of the road for me.   

Good luck to the other ladies testing soon

Teela
xx


----------



## greatgazza

Teela so sorry to hear about your bfn   

Mifi, congratulations!! Great news.  

GGx


----------



## midnightaction

Mifi- Fantastic news hun  

Teela- I'm so very sorry hunny, I really hoped that this was going to be your turn  

Sarah x x


----------



## hjanea

Hi ladies, I've not been on the singles board for ages as I've been trying to forget about my tx. So belated congratulations to Fraggles and midnightaction!!
New congratulations to Mini!
Teela-hope for bfn is just too early.
AFM-coming to join you tomorrow all being well. My clinic rang this morning and all 3 of my donor embies had thawed well so they wanted to leave them overnight to choose the best one. ET is booked for 11.15. 
Helen.xxx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks for the congrats ladies      Kylecat you were right!!!

I just did another test just to make sure I wasnt hallucinating at 8:30 this morning and First Response flashed positive within seconds so I guess its a definate BFP    stil cant believe it   

Should I let Stepan know or wait to my OTD next Tues do you think   

Teela we have text but I really       you are wrong and you get a wonderful surprise tomorrow       

Good luck with transfer Helen      

Lots of            to all 2WWers      

Love MIFI xx


----------



## Fraggles

Yay congratulations am so happy for you Mifi.


 for everyone else on their 2WW. 




x


----------



## hjanea

Whoops I'm sorry I meant congratulations Mifi !!!!


----------



## lulumead

great news Mifi     


Big    Teela


Lots of     to everyone else still on 2WW.
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Midi congratulations on your bfp

Teela I am so sorry I hope it's different

Hjaena wishing you luck

Hjaena


----------



## morrigan

Congratulations Mifi  

  Teela

Good luck Hjanea


----------



## ambergem

I know I've already said it by text Mifi but I'm going to say it again... Congratulations              . Fabulous news!!! I'm over the moon for you   

Linz xxx


----------



## ambergem

Teela- I'm so sorry to hear your news but really hoping and praying you get a wonderful surprise after your blood test     

Big hugs  

Linz xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mifi, that's fantastic news, congratulations   

Teela, I hope that you get a different result tomorrow     

hjanea, good luck for ET tomorrow   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Mifi thats fab news yeah!!! conrats     

Teela    that blood tests bring you good news.xx

hjanea, good luck honey with ET.xx

AFM
I'm still getting BFN's on the cheapo internet tests, I'm 10dp5dt today too.
I'm gonna do a final clearblue test on Sunday and if BFN's will stop meds, as I cant see it changing after that.
This cycle is the same as all the other (9) bfn's

Love to all
Joe


----------



## kylecat

Blimey - what fantastic news Mifi!! So glad I posted now - what you were describing was exactly the same as I had experienced so I had an idea you might get a BFP!! Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.   
Sorry to Teela and Joe - this is a tough journey - hope you have support and love around you   
Love to all Kylecat xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Teela      .... sooo hope the bloods show something different   


Mifi - congrats honey!  Lovely news.


Joe ... said it on the Czech board but sending lots of       


All the best to everyone on the 2WW


Take care Mini x x


----------



## bingbong

Oh Teela        I'm so very sorry and hope that something changes for you. Thinking of you   

Mifi great news!!! Big congrats.

Jo really hope that things change for you soon     

bingbong x


----------



## Teela

Thanks Ladies for your kind words, its appreciated. Im so pis*ed off at the moment I could scream  whens my turn? [phew that's better]
I have started cramping now as though AF on her way so holding a very tiny bit of hope for bloods tomorrow!
If not I start saving for round 8. I know I should prob look into immune s with my failures but I just cant afford them, I will push my GP to do level 1 before the next go I think!

Joe hun, I hope things turn around for you as well, sounds like we are at the same stage  keeping everything crossed it changes for you.

Anyway enough of my venting, the wine is cooling in the fridge for tomorrow night as my consolation price 

Teela
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Teela -   
One small suggestion, if you can't afford the immune tests, you could nonetheless adopt a basic immune protocol when you next cycle. Not sure if you have tried this already? Ask for clexane (20mg probably), take baby aspirin (75mg) and prednisolone. Lots of people have this after repeated failed cycles and without actually having tests done. LWC put women on this after 2-3 failed cycles 
Might not be the answer but you've nothing to lose (apart from the cost of the meds and pred/aspirin are very cheap, clexane a little more expensive but not significantly)

Joe -    to you too

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

mifi - congratulations! fantastic news! v happy for you hun
 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Rose39

Joe - hope things change for you hun    

Mifi - fantastic news, so delighted for you after such a long journey    

Hjanea - good luck for your ET and wishing you a calm 2WW!   

Teela -        Suity has given some useful advice.... I'd also suggest getting your thyroid levels (TSH, T4) checked, again this is something your GP can do. Whilst "normal" if you're not doing tx can be 3 or 4, for tx, your TSH levels should be between 1 and 2. Have a look at the immunes board on FF for more info on this.... I'm now on low level thyroxine and perhaps this is one of the factors that has made a difference for me? If you haven't had a uterus check done, then maybe a saline sonogram or a 3D ultrasound of your uterus might help, just to check you don't have any major issues there - much cheaper than a hysteroscopy. I found the 3D scan very helpful (and it was a good general gynae check as it picked up a small fibroid that hadn't been seen on any other scans!).  

Rose xx


----------



## indekiwi

Mifi,                 


Congratulations and fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly from here on in - just delighted for you!


Teela, Joe, So sorry to read it seems to be a no this time around.          


A-Mx


----------



## Teela

Hi Ladies

Ok so bloods just back and its negative, the uk clinic who have done them suggest more bloods in a week as I am not bleeding yet, however Its only the progesterone keeping that away, I have the AF Cramps now as well so its just a matter of time!!

Thanks for the fab advice, however my last 2 treatments I have had empirical immunes 15mg pred 20mg clex, aspirin and a mulititide of vitimins etc. Re thyroid I had that done abour 12 months ago but not sure on the levels so going to ask for that again def, also going to push for all the level 1's at GP. I really appreciate the advice and I am going to push for some tests before I bother having one final try 

Teela
x


----------



## bingbong

Teela      

bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Ladies thanks so much for the congrats they really mean alot      still in shock    Its been a very looooooooooooooong 4 years of tx 

Teela im so so sorry it really is c**p    hope your ** are giving you lots of loves         

Carnivaldiva how strange       really hope all is well and you just got a dud test     

Love Mifi xxxx


----------



## hjanea

Carnivaldiva-everything crossed for your bloods.

Teela-really sorry.

My 2ww has begun. Lead up to ET was a bit of a nightmare as they were running very late and so my bladder was full for 2 hours!!! I also got cramp in both thighs and had to take them out of the stirrups for a few minutes-how embarssing! Anyhow I have a 3day embie that defrosted yesterday as 5 cells and had gone to 8 cells overnight. The embryologist said it looked really good-lets hope so. DD has already kissed my belly to try and make it feel welcome.
Helen.xxx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Morning Ladies

Teela sending big higs   

Well its a def BFN for me tested again with clearblue this morning and BFN, 12dp5dt which would equate to 15DPO, so it's not gonna change now.
Just waiting for AF then can work out dates for next ET.
Lucky 11 coming up    

Wishing everyone loads of luck and that we all get out BFP soon.xx

Love
joe
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Joe I am so sorry for you hun take care and be kind to yourself

L x


----------



## Teela

Joe    

Teela
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Joe so sorry to read your news - have had everything crossed for you.
    


Take very good care honey 


M x


----------



## Rose39

Joe - so sorry hun     

Rose xx


----------



## Minnie35

So sorry Joe     x


----------



## bingbong

Joe       

bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Joe,
really sorry to hear it was not this time....    


My current bump was lucky 11 so will send lots of      that is a lucky number for you too.
xxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Joe, sorry to hear your news, take care of yourself       

Lou-Ann x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Ah thanks so much ladies.
xxx


----------



## ambergem

Thinking of you Joe and sending lots hugs your way   It's just so sad to hear your news   Wishing you much luck for your next cycle  

Xx


----------



## sweet1

so sorry to hear your news Joe xx


----------



## Mifi

So sorry Joe        big        

Love Mifi xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Thanks again ladies, well AF arrived today so already arrange #11 so will be back on the 2ww soon as ET on 13th june.
  this will be the one.

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## lulumead

Some more       from me too.
xxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Joe, big   .    that the next cycle is the one for you   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## SoozyQ

Loving your determination Joe, you are amazing and your persistence has to pay off - you are one step closer!!   xx


----------



## SoozyQ

Just starting my first 2ww - had ET yesterday and did my first test today lol.

I felt there was too much pressure on 'the' test so I bought 50 early testing strips for a bargain £10!  I figured that way I can do one a day with the official test still being taken on 9th June without my head exploding.  For me, a daily negative reading will cushion the blow if the final result is negative.  I don't think you can get a false positive?

Nail biting...


----------



## Betty-Boo

Soozy - I really wouldn't test everyday but enjoy playing at being pregnant for the first 2 weeks & enjoy those when they roll onto the other 38! Testing early just makes your heart sink - it's so not worth it x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sooqy I wouldn't torture yourself by testing daily, I know some people do this but I always stay pupo.
L x


----------



## Fraggles

Soozy

i bought those internet cheapy hpt - the paper strip things you dip in your urine and even though they were supposedly early testing they didn't tell me I was preggers until about 18dpt. 

Enjoy being PUPO and get some reliable ones.

Fingers crossed for you.

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Soozy, good luck for your 2ww, hope it flies by    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## SoozyQ

Thanks girls, you're totally right and I love the PUPO concept! I think I'll bin them.

Now don't laugh, I know it's REALLY early but my bladder has been ridiculous today, I've been up and down to the loo countless times, and I've had indigestion both today and yesterday.

It's only the day after ET of one grade 1 and one grade 3 - day 4 embryos.

Is it all in my head? Anyone else had similar experience. 
I think I've lost the plot!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Soozy      Bless ya honey - we all do it - get little embies on board and every movement is heightened .. every sense goes into overdrive.. every twinge and every ache ... 
Bladder does get sensitive hun - lots of things happening - embies trying to implant .. all puts a little pressure - plus you're probably drinking a little more than usual.


We've all had the exact same ... enough to drive you     But remember the meds do have a part to play.


Lots of     for your 2WW hun - feet up and lots of chilling.


Take care M x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Ah thanks Soozy, Yes I qill get there in the end, I wont be beaten.  

I agree with the other ladies, I used the evil internet pee stick from 4dp5dt, as I thought the same as you to prepare fpr BFN, that I never acutally enjoyed being PUPO.

This time I'm going just think I'm pregnant the whole 2ww. and if I'm not well so be it. Round 12.
Wish I'd chilled a little more. easier said then done I know honey.

Good luck    for aBFP for you.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Joe - I'm a firm believer that we should be knocked out for the whole 2WW ...    


Sends me totally    


M x


----------



## DitzyDoo

agreed, induced coma sounds far more appealing


----------



## Betty-Boo

Either that or desert island .... no internet .. no google .. and lastly no pee sticks!!  But lots of pampering.  Ideal!


M x x


    to all on 2WW and just about to start... x x


----------



## SoozyQ

We should ask Richard Branson to put us all up on his island. I'd feel far more sane if I was on an island full of us crazies!  

Google is evil but I can't stop asking her questions!!!

Sore breasticles today, still frequent urination - I even feel a bit sick - but must confess that's likely to the half Easter Egg I just ate  than a sign of pregnancy!!

Anyone close to PT day??


----------



## Minnie35

Hello everybody... no need for me to wait for OTD this time... AF arrived three days early today!  

I'm so gutted.

I happen to be staying this week with my friend, her husband and their three little kids up north... at the moment the unheard-of is going on - I'm finding it hard to be around my three crazy favourite littleuns. I've just retreated upstairs while the five of them are enjoying some quality time all bundled together on the sofa. From where I am at the moment it's all a bit too much like the picture of the happy family I always thought I'd have by now and which I'm scared I'll never have.

Fortunately my friend understands, so actually it's not such a bad thing my being here at the mo!

Sorry for miserable post.

Minnie x


----------



## Fraggles

Minnie


----------



## ambergem

Oh Minnie I'm so gutted for you  . Big hugs hun, thinking of you    

Xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Minnie I am so sorry 
L x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Minnie big hugs honey.   
Really am very sorry.
xx


----------



## Teela

Minnie sorry hun


----------



## SoozyQ

Oh Minnie, that's devastating news, I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with you.

That sounds like a difficult environment to be in but probably better than being on your own.

Big hugs xx


----------



## sweet1

Minnie I am so sorry, I was so hoping it would be a different result for you


----------



## Marra

Minnie, I'm so sorry - I was really hoping you'd have good news this cycle. That is nice you are with a friend who is understanding, but I totally get that the happy family thing can be a bit much sometimes too.     Sending you a big hug.
Marra
x


----------



## kizzi79

Minnie       

Take care of you these next few days, will be thinking of you, 

  love Krissi xx


----------



## morrigan

Minnie I'm stamping my feet and saying it's just not fair because it isn't - big hugs thinking of you - you will get there and I know it's impossible to believe sometimes but you will xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Minnie, so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bambiboo

Minnie

I just checked on hoping for good news from you.  Im so so sorry hun.  It gets harder everytime.  Wish I was there to give you a big     

Lots of love x x x xx


----------



## Mifi

Minnie so so sorry        take care of yourself         

Love Mifi xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Minnie     


Mini x


----------



## Minnie35

Just logged on and seen all your lovely posts.  Thanks so much, it really does help.  You've made me cry in a nice comforted way which is so much more relieving than the horrid past three days of unexpected blubbing at random moments! I know you all understand what it's like.

I think I'm goign straight for a double dose IUI this month, then it's onto IVF before the funds totally konk out with these IUIs.

Thanks again, you're all so lovely.

Minnie x


----------



## Bambiboo

Minnie

Been thinking of you.  Spoil yourself the last few days of your holiday so you are all relaxed and ready for the next round.

Lots of love x x x x


----------



## lulumead

Big    Minnie...will start the positive vibes that the double dose does the trick     


xxx


----------



## upsydaisy

So sorry to hear your news Minnie    it's so unfair   .  Sending you lots of        for next time.
Take care
Upsyxxx


----------



## SoozyQ

You're so brave Minnie, I'm pleased you've picked up a little and that you're feeling positive about continuing treatment.

I'm curious about your reason to continue IUI rather than moving to IVF next?  I'm not asking you to justify your decision, it is of course just that, your decision!

As you well know we are all different but I've read testaments from women who have attempted 3 or more IUI's that have gone on to be successful with IVF many say they wish they'd moved to IVF sooner.

I hope you don't interpret my comments negatively, I mean well and come in peace!!


----------



## lulumead

Hello....I come in peace too Soozy Q    but just wanted to say that i got pregnant twice on natural IUI's after doing 3 rounds of IVF!  It seems that there is no rhyme or reason to this business, I think sometimes we are pushed into IVF quicker than we need to be....having said that I'm sure everyone would be pro whatever worked for them    
I am definitely pro IUI    


A sprinkling of    to everyone on here!
xxx


----------



## SoozyQ

I'm starting to go crackers. That's not strictly true, I am not _starting_ anything, at this point I've hit positively doo-lally.

I'm now day 7 from ET and taking cyclogest. Now I know everyone responds differently to treatment but I have had almost all of the early signs of pregnancy including a particularly violent choking/gagging response to the smell of P20 sun lotion.

More specifically...
Nausea and indigestion
Flatulence
Sore breasts that have increased in size
Mild cramping
Fatigue (can't get through the day without a nap)
Frequent urination

These symptoms have been so extreme and definite that until yesterday I was convinced that I was without doubt pregnant. I hit a wall with a giant thud yesterday when I realised early signs of pregnancy were due to the increase in progesterone and that the increase in progesterone is as a result of taking cyclogest, not pregnancy.

I lost all hope yesterday and spent the evening and this morning in inconsolable. I know I shouldn't have but I did take an early pregnancy test today which of course was negative. I know this doesn't mean I'm not pregnant but you have to realise until yesterday I felt my symptoms indicated that I was pregnant, without a shadow of doubt.

H-E-L-P 

Crazy lady, cuckoo  x


----------



## SoozyQ

What a great success story Lulu!!

You're the first I've heard of taking IVF followed by IUI - I'm only at the start of my journey so maybe my path will be similar to yours as I'm choosing IVF first too but who knows where/if I'll find success.  As you say no rhyme or reason (damn nature)!

Congratulations on your long awaited pregnancy; you must be delighted and very excited!  

xx


----------



## lulumead

thanks Soozy...its a cruel fact that the cyclogest can cause these symptoms too!! having said that when I first got pregnant i had really sore (.)(.) and felt really tired about a week after IUI and I'd been on cyclogest before. I just felt different that time. Second time though, didn't have any real signs!!


The second week of 2WW is quite tortuous....sending   


oh and Coco, did the same as me....went back to IUI and got pregnant on that!
xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Good luck to alll 2ww PUPO ladies.


----------



## Minnie35

Oh Soozy the 2WW is so horrid!    I don't think anything can prepare you for the way it makes you feel. It's such a crazy rollercoaster and it's all about something that matters soooo dearly - be kind to yourself. Keep us posted. Fingers and toes crossed for you.   


Minnie xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Soozy, I hope that your symptoms aren't just down to the cyclogest   . Try to stay   

Thought I would join you. I am PUPO as of this morning with 2 lovely blasts on board, OTD is 15th June (so not quite 2wks)   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bambiboo

Lou-ann - congratulations on being PUPO.  Hope the 2ww goes quickly.

I had hardly any symptoms on my successful cycle yet on previous cycles had convinced myself I was pregant, so my advise is try not to second guess!  Easier said than done though I know.

      to all x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

good luck Lou Ann - may this be the one     

and good luck to everyone else on 2WW...as Bambiboo says, no point second guessing, you just never know until test day! I had no symptoms at all and that was with twins!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Bambiboo and Suity   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Fraggles

And I had period pains then read that the symptoms for a BFP and onslaught of AF are the same. Mother nature likes to keep us guessing.

x


----------



## indekiwi

Lou Ann, just saw your signature elsewhere - thinking of you and wishing you so many       PUPO lady.  

Good luck to anyone else on the TWW, and to anyone who is about to join the madness.  

A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Inde   . Hope you, Alvin and Alvina are doing well   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Lou-Ann and Soozy, hang in there.  Fingers crossed for you both and anyone else on the 2ww.  It's a killer.

I don't post here very often as after 9 fresh cycles (with a maximum of 4 follies and usually just one or two...) I felt like a bit of a failure!  But this morning is my test date and I'm gobsmacked to say that number 9 is lucky for me.  My first ever IVF   !  Please let this stick.......

Sunny x


----------



## bingbong

yay sunnygirl that's fab news!!!! So pleased for you. Head over to the waiting for 1st scan thread as you'll have lots of company there at the moment.

Lou-Ann and Soozy             hope that you aren't going too   

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

Sunnygirl - yah ! Sending you sticky vibes xx

Lou-ann soozy - hang in there when's your test date ?


----------



## Bambiboo

Congratulations Sunnygirl, what wonderful news.

Soozy and Lou-Ann - hope you are ok x x


----------



## lulumead

Great news Sunnygirl      
xxx


----------



## greatgazza

Fantastic news sunnygirl, congratulations!!   

GGx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sunnygirl I'm so thrilled for you- wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy- I often wondered what happened to you, do thrilled your determination ( and all the vitamins/ bootcamp etc) paid off xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Brilliant news Sunnygirl     x 


Lou-Ann & Soozy - how are you both?


     


Take care M x


----------



## bingbong

aah yes JJ, I'm sure that it was the bootcamp    

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Oh I so knew we were due another BFP. Sunnygirl absolutely wonderful news. Happy BFP day. xxx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Thanks ladies, I haven't stopped smiling today!  Ah yes, the bootcamp...... that still brings tears to my eyes remembering the pain!

Sunny x


----------



## Lou-Ann

sunnygirl, that's fantastic news, congratulations. Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy   

Soozy, how are you? Got everything crossed for you   

AFM, I'm doing okay. Most symptoms can be attributed to the pessaries and steroids, but I have felt a little uncomfortable today i.e. have been getting a little pain on the right hand side when laughing (suppose that will teach me for laughing   ) and on odd occasions when trying to take a full on deep breath or yawn. I'm feeling better now I'm sat with my feet up, so perhaps I'm just allergic to work   . Morrigan, OTD isn't till next Weds (like I'll be able to hold out till then!).

Lou-Ann x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Sunnygirl, FAB news, congrats     

Lou-ann & Soozy, good luck ladies.

Hope to be joining you in the pupo club on Monday flying out Sunday to reprofit for DFET.

This will be my 11th go, 11th time lucky hopefully.

Love to all
Joe

xx


----------



## Minnie35

Congratulations Sunnygirl, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!


Good luck Lou-Ann and Soozy, hang in there.


And GOOD LUCK and all the absolute best for the FET Joe.


Minnie xxx


----------



## SoozyQ

This forum is priceless, I have been without access to the internet for a bit, logging in now to catch up has really touched me.

Lulu, Minnie, Lou-Ann, Bambi, Fraggles, A-M, Sunny, Bingbong, Morrigan, Mini and Joe thank you SO much for your kind messages and good wishes! 

 I am overjoyed and elated to confirm I got a  which I have confirmed on a second test (just to be sure!). Interestingly I am still showing negative on those cheap test strips that allegedly detect pregnancy super-dooper early... you girls sure know your stuff!!

Good luck for OTD Lou-Ann I'm keeping everything crossed for you 

Congratulations Sunny, I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy; brilliant news! 

 *Good Luck and best wishes to everyone else on their 2WW* ​


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

SoozyQ congratulations well done wishing you luck
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Whoop whoop whoop Fabulous news Soozy Q!!!  


Take very good care honey x x x


     Lou-Anne - thinking of you x x


----------



## DitzyDoo

oh Soozy, that is FAB NEWS 
    
Well done you!!!!
Love
Joe
xx


----------



## lulumead

Great news SoozyQ     


Some     for those still waiting to test. 


xxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Soozy, congratulations on your BFP! Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy   

Joe, I hope that you have arrived safely in Brno, good luck for ET tomorrow   

Thank you all for you good luck wishes and to Soozy for passing the baton over - I have got my    . I have done 3 tests today already   , the first of which was a really faint positive but didn't show up in the time limit (I only saw it afer about an hour). So I did a second test several hours later and again another faint   which appeared in about 3 and half minutes. And would you believe it, another test somehow managed to fall into midstream this afternoon and the   showed up in about 1 minute   .  It's still early days as I wasn't supposed to test till Weds, but for now I am pregnant   .

 to anyone else still waiting to test   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

OMG - Lou-Ann What fabulous news!!              

Am soooo over the moon for you!  Whoop whoop whoop!


Big big hugs Mini x x x


----------



## greatgazza

Fantastic news Lou-ann!! congratulations.

GGx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Wow!  We are on a roll!  Congratulations Soozy and Lou-Ann. Wishing you both a happy and healthy pregnancies.

Joe, good luck for ET

Sunny x


----------



## upsydaisy

WOW! WOW! WOW!        Sooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you Lou-Ann. That's fabulous news    It must have been all those bump and baby vibes you picked up at London Bridge.


Congrats to Sunnygirl and Soozy too, I have trouble keeping up on here   
Love Upsy and Exxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thank you so much ladies   . Upsy, I think it was a combination of the bump and baby vibes tied in with some lucky sick of Topsy and Tim   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bambiboo

OMG just read all the good news.  Congratulations Soozy and Lou-Ann!!!!

Fab news x x x x


----------



## Fraggles

Lou-ANn I was just thinking of you and had popped on to say good luck for testing. Congratulations. I think we are going to start thinking of new places to meet to come Easter next year!!!

SoozyQ congratulations fantastic news.

xx


----------



## Fraggles

Err Lou-Ann did you buy a bumper pack of preg tests or are you ordering a new supply so you can carry on seeing those delightful lines/words?


----------



## bingbong

I'm going to have to start charging for cuddles with Topsy and Tim      

Sooooooooooooooooooooo over the moon happy for you Lou-Ann, really hope that you have a happy and healthy pregnancy and I look forward to knowing how many are in there   

Big congrats Soozy! What an amazing run there's been lately   

bingbong x


----------



## caramac

Wow! BB you're right this is a fantastic run of BFPs we're having lately...long may it continue!

Big congratulations to Sunnygirl, Soozy and Lou-Ann!!! And good luck to all those due to test soon or about to become PUPO!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks again ladies   

BB, thanks hun   , you could make a fortune charging for cuddles with Topsy and Tim   . And so long as there aren't the 4 in there that Fraggles suggested previously I think I will get away with having a heart attack   

Fraggles, I bought 2 yesterday morning and then run out to the shop this morning and picked up another 4   , and I also have a digital one that BB gave to me   . We are so not going to fit all the pushchairs into Strada come next easter at this rate are we, unless we take over the whole of the downstairs dining area   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Teela

Yippeeeeee, ive been off line for a few days and look what goes and happen, Lou-Ann hun Im delighted for u, sending you best wishes for a happy and healthy 8 + months.    
Many congrats as well to Soozy   

Wow what a g8 run we are having hey, Joe hope you are in Brno now? sending you loadsa positive vibes hun for lucky 11    

Teela
x


----------



## some1

Wow congratulations on your BFPs Sunnygirl, Soozy and LouAnn - fabulous news!     

Some1

xx


----------



## morrigan

Congrats soozyq - yah!

May of said it before but whoop Lou-ann - it was topsy and tims vomit that did it for me - but bb did Tim cry when he found out Lou-ann was pregnant like he did with me ? 

No lou-ann an early night for you as you've been up all night peeing on sticks ! Lol !

Joe - good luck for tomorrow - say hi to Brno for me.


----------



## kylecat

Yippee Lou Ann - wonderful news - so very very happy for you!!!!    Hope those lines carry on getting darker and stronger over the next few days!
Congrats to Sunnygirl and Soozy too - it's heartening to see so much good news at the moment.   
Take care and rest up ladies!   
Lots of Love Kylecat xxx


----------



## bingbong

actually Morrigan he did, not quite as loudly as with you but it was still there. What does that mean??!

Joe lots of luck for ET     

bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

Lovely news lou-ann     


xxxx


----------



## ambergem

WOW!! What a fantastic run of good news on here  

Massive congratulations Sunny, Soozy & Lou-Ann   Absolutey delighted for you all  

Hope to see you join these ladies with your BFP soon Joe- loads of luck  

Linz xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Lou Ann, Soozy, Sunnygirl - you go girls - that's AMAZING news for all of you and I'm so incredibly pleased for you all.     spin  

Joe, here's hoping that you join this run of good results very very soon - everything crossed for you.    

A-Mx


----------



## GIAToo

Woo hoo to all the     Yay!

Good luck to anyone still waiting to test      
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Fraggles

Linz I lose track when is your due date?


----------



## Maya7

Lou Ann - I love it when I'm right   .  Had a feeling this one would be a BFP for you.  (I was an early tester too - when you know it, you know it   )

Congrats to SoozyQ and Sunnygirl too.

 
Maya


----------



## midnightaction

Lou Ann - Fantastic news hun, I love coming on and reading news like this   

Joe- This is your time, say hi to Brno from me   

Big hugs to all the other BFP's, we really have had a fantastic run of them on here lately, long may it continue   

Sarah x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Safe journey Joe       


Mini x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Congrats to all BFP.

To those on the 2ww, good luck, try to be patient and don't rely too much on the pee sticks.  Blood test far more reliable


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thank you so much ladies   . I tested again this morning, as you do   , and the line was a little darker this time   

BB, perhaps it means that we are going to have girls and Tim wanted boy playmates   .

Joe, I hope that ET has gone well today and that you soon join us with your BFP   

Love to you all   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Fraggles

So Lou-Ann does that mean as well as Tim being lucky fertilisation charm that he is now a mystic too and will be diversifying to make BB lots of money as she also offers psychic readings for Tim to identify flavour of baby long before scans will tell?

xx


----------



## starbuck

oh how exciting - congrats Lou-ann, Soozy and Sunnygirl.  Lovely to hear of so many BFPs.  


BB I definitely thing Topsy and Tim will draw the ttc girls to our next meet.


Good luck to all those on 2ww.


Starbuck
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Haha Fraggles, well i'm sure that Tim wouldn't mind helping his mom out with the finances   . We'll have to see what flavour Morrigan and myself end up having and BB will have to take it from there   . 

Thanks Starbuck   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Ive already suggested selling T&T sick on ebay- I'm sure it would fly !


----------



## Sima

Congratulations Lou-Ann and to all the other ladies who have just got their BFPs.  Such good news at long last.  2011 is turning out to be a magic year for many on here.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Joe, and what fantastic news about your blasts. Good luck for your 2ww, hope it flies by and brings you good news too   . Have a safe journey home.

Thanks Sima   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Joe good luck maybe another set of rprofit twins!! Xxx


----------



## ambergem

Brilliant news Joe   loads of luck     xx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Fantastic news Joe!  Take it easy and I hope the 2WW flies by.    

Sunny x


----------



## Marra

hello - Lou Ann I am so pleased to read of your BFP; that is such exciting news! 
And congratulations to Soozy and SunnyGirl too - a good run of luck here at the moment.
Hope the luck stays with you too Joe - sounds like it's going very well so far - and the 2WW doesn't drag too much.

all best wishes to everyone waiting to test...

Marra
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Marra   . I hope that you are joining us with good news very soon   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

YAY LOU ANN!!!!!!!!
SOOZY Q​ SUNNY GIRL​           ​ Best wishes for a happy healthy pregancy to you all
Love Krissi xxx​


----------



## Shelby2211

Well I am finally able to join into this thread. I have two 5 day blasts on board as from today!!   

Best wishes to everyone on the 2ww!!


Shelby xx


----------



## Marra

Great news Shelby!!! Hoping the 2 week wait goes quickly for you and that you have a good outcome at the end of it!
Marra
x


----------



## morrigan

Congratulations on being pUPo shelby and Joe


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Krissi, won't be long before you are back on here   

Shelby, congrats on being PUPO, hope the 2ww flies by and brings you good news   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Shelby welcome to the 2ww madness   
xx


----------



## indekiwi

Joe, Shelby,               

A-Mx


----------



## Shelby2211

Many thanks ladies, still taking it all in, although one thing I really SHOULD have asked........ they told me I can take a test on the 24th, but that is not 2 weeks away, have I missed something, or just being very dumb.

Shelby xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

shelby it is becuase yours are 5 day old blasts already so the dates are short!
Good Luck to you and Joe


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all and thanks xx

Shelby how you doing?

I'm ok, no symtoms what so ever apart from some strange shootin pains going down my belly in vertical line under belly button, feels almost like my water works tho rather than uterus. who knows.  

I tested yesterday 6dp5dt and all BFN, but I know it was early.

Love to all,
Joe
xx


----------



## Minnie35

WOOOHOOO congratulations Soozy and Lou-Ann!


Fab news Joe and Shelby, may the 2ww fly by and end with the fabbest news.          I've got my fingers crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxxx


Minnie x


ps Indiekiwi I'd never seen those "no to AF" smileys before, they've made me chuckle!


----------



## Marra

fingers crossed for you Joe - hope you get a different result next test, and it does sound like the one you did was very early.   

Marra
x


----------



## Violet66

Good luck ladies - hope you get what you're wishing for....


----------



## Lou-Ann

Joe, hang on in there, that was still too early.    for good news when you next test   

Shelby, hope you are doing okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Good Luck Joe & Shelby                

Love Mifi xx


----------



## Shelby2211

Hi ladies,

Thanks for the well wishes, two more sleeps till I test!! It is driving me batty waiting. 

I have been getting weird feeling in my tummy (not AF pains) but I put it down to the egg collection procedure. Although I did go to bed last night at 7pm!!    And has sore nipples   

Hope everyone is well.

Shelby xxx


----------



## Marra

not long to go then Shelby - I hope the 2 days doesn't drag too much - but also know how horrible the wait is. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

Marra
x


----------



## Shelby2211

Marra said:


> not long to go then Shelby - I hope the 2 days doesn't drag too much - but also know how horrible the wait is. Keeping everything crossed for you.
> Marra
> x


HHhmmmm I was a bit naughty... I read someone on here tested before due date.......
So this morning I thought "what the hell" it can only say no and I retest on Friday right?

Got a  over here!!! Already woke the parents up at 6.30 to tell them the news!!!!
Going to test tomorrow also just to be sure, thank you all for all the baby dust and good wishes. 

I hope everyone has great news that are on their 2WW!!

Shelby xxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Shelby congratulations. x


----------



## caramac

Congratulations Shelby...what fantastic news!!


----------



## greatgazza

Congratuations Shelby! Great news.

So many positives on here!!

Good luck Joe    

GGx


----------



## SoozyQ

Hooraaaaay Shelby!!!
That's brilliant news - congratulations  

Good luck other waiters

love Sooz xx


----------



## some1

Wow Shelby! Congratulations!!   

Good luck everyone else on the 2ww     

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

Brilliant news Shelby, I had my suspicion when you said you were very tired and had sore nipples!! I had those symptoms too   




xxxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Congrats Shelby!!!     I'm tired all the time, but boobs not sore yet.

Lulumead, can't believe you've only go just over 2 months to go!!!  Time goes quickly.  When do you go on maternity leave?  Debenhams BlueCross Sale is on line already.  I've been looking all morning!!


----------



## saskia100

Hi all

Can I join your 2ww group?

Just has 2 embies put back yesterday.  Went to Denmark as its cheaper. 

I had a good response to the drugs - 18 follies (17 eggs).  But although 14 fertilized only 2 were of quality so no frosties.  Is it normal to get such poor quality from so many eggs?


Saskia


----------



## Bambiboo

Congratulations Shelby!!!!!

I was one of those naughty ones who always tested early!  Never waited until OTD!!

Enjoy your pregnancy.  x x


----------



## lulumead

Good luck Saskis    


some   for those still on 2WW...I've lost track a bit!


Carnivaldiva: I know its going scarily fast!!  5 weeks left at work then 4 weeks to go after that...feel like I have loads to sort out, mainly at work!!  Will all be fine I'm sure   
xxx


----------



## greatgazza

Congrats on being PUPO saskia.  Fraid i can't help on the egg quality rate as i've not had OE ivf but i'm sure someone else will pitch in

GGx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Yeah Congrats shelby.    
Ooh I had my ET 2 days before you, although I did sneaky test on last Sunday BFN my OTD isn't until this Monday, the full 2 weeks, I'm gonna do the test Saturday tho.
Not holding out much hope  as I have zero symptoms apart from strons AF cramps & Backache 2 days ago, these have now also disappeared. So just feel normal.

Saskia, congrats on being PUPO. xxx

love to all
joe
xx


----------



## greatgazza

Don't lose hope joe, last sunday sounds very early if your otd isn't till monday.  I thought shelby tested too early got bfn but has now got bfp.  thought it was you shelby but can't see the post now.  

Fingers crossed for saturday   

GGx


----------



## Teela

Joe stay pos hun    keeping everything crossed for you.

Many Congrats Shelby    great news

and well done Saskis, re eggs yes unfortunately the quality of the eggs can very much decline after 40, and although you produced alot of eggs they may have not all been chromosomally ok. I have never produced that many in my cycles usually about 8 and im still waiting for my BFP, it can  be a lottery for that golden egg. I hope you found yours    

Teela


----------



## Minnie35

Hang in there Joe,   I really hope that you get a wonderful surprise on Monday, and that testing on Sunday was just super-duper early.  It's a horrid wait. Fingers crossed for you      .


Congratulatioins Shelby, fab news!


And Saskia congratulations on being PUPO, I hope the 2WW goes easily for you, with the BFP you hope for waiting for you at the end.


Good luck and lots of    to everyone on the 2ww.


Minnie xx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Fab news Shelby.  Congratulations   

Joe - thinking of you and good luck for testing   

Saskia - congratulations on being PUPO.  Good luck to you and everyone else on the 2WW.

Sunny x


----------



## Marra

Hurrrah - congratulations Shelby - that is wonderful news!!!!

Good luck with your 2 week wait Saskia and I really hope it goes quickly and you get a good result at the end of it.

Joe - thinking of you, and keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Marra
xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi 


Just popping on to wish everyone on their 2WW lots of luck and to spread some      .


Hope you are managing to avoid going too   and resisting those little voices telling you to test early. 


xxxx


----------



## Shelby2211

Wishing all the ladies good luck with their 2ww!!

Bought another kit to test tomorrow just so I am sure    Feels like I have a strained tummy, perhaps that is normal.



Shelby x


----------



## Damelottie

I haven't popped on for a while so am a bit behind     but was just thrilled to see a fair few       .

We're so lovely and busy here now   

Good luck all


----------



## DitzyDoo

Thanks for all the good wishes ladiesxx

AFM 12dp5dt today and all tests this morning BFN, held until 8am to test so a good 9 hours of undiluted wee, so it hasn't worked again and I will stop meds today.
Think I'm just a hopeless case and even with immunes and DE's I'm just not getting pregnant. I've been out last 2 months and will go again this month but I've run out of money now.
Dont know what else I can try??

Good luck Shelby are you testing today?

Love to all

Joe

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

joe - big   
so sorry it's BFN
it took me 3 attempts with DE (2 with fresh eggs/embryos and 1 FET) to get my twins so don't give up hope
sounds like you are doing all you can, now it's probably just a numbers game
I know how tough it is, especially financially, hang on in there and hopefully it will be 3rd month lucky    

Suitcase
x


----------



## saskia100

Dear Joe,

Big cyber hug coming your way.  

You are only 39 and with DE it should be possible - but not necessarily on the first go.

Maybe take the summer off (2 months), forget all about baby-making and try and enjoy yourself and allow your body to get over all the drugs etc.. Most likely during during that time your mind will clear and your subconscious will start forging a plan on what to do next.  This is what I intend to do if I get a negative in 10 days.

Love,

Saskia x


----------



## Marra

I'm really sorry Joe; was really hoping this would be your month. 

love
Marra
x


----------



## Tamsutbadger

Saskia big hug feel for you.  Suitcase your right don't give up, i am struggling this time in my 2ww its tough really is feels different this time, very different and over analyzing its a nightmare what we put ourselves through X


----------



## greatgazza

Joe really sorry to hear of your bfn   

only other things i can think to suggest are have you had your thyroid checked TSH, T3, T4, ATAs? have a look on the underactive thyroid thread on the immunes board as NHS levels for ttc are not what they need to be and your TSH needs to be under 2 not 5 like the NHS say.  have you thought about testing for hidden c? (i didn't but lots of women swear by it) and my next move if this hadn't worked was a hysteroscopy with Peny at Serum who seems to find issues that have been missed by many other docs/clinics and then she fixes them e.g. scarring from infection (possibly hidden c but other infections too) resecting septums that could be preventing etc.

GGx


----------



## Shelby2211

Oh Joe, I am so sorry to hear that news   

Keep trying, as others have suggested give your body a break and then go back to it.


Shelby xxx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Thanks ladies.

Yeah GG I have under active thyroid and had all the test, Dr G told me to lower my dose from 125 to 100mg, I also tested pos for hidden Cc, and had 2 rounds of AB's but will try the next cycle with AB's too.

Will see what Stepan says, if he says ok to try again this month, then I'll go for it again.
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Joe I am sorry it wasn't your time x


----------



## lulumead

Big    Joe .xxxxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Don't give up Joe.  Maybe have a break, consider your options and go for it again with new energy (you will find it from somewhere!!).

Big     x


----------



## Damelottie

Sorry to read your news Joe


----------



## sunnygirl1

Oh Joe, I'm so sorry.  Massive cyber hugs coming your way.  Be good to yourself today    

Sunny x


----------



## morrigan

sorry Joe - thinking of you.


----------



## Violet66

sorry to hear about your result joe - I've had 2 x De failures - about to have my third cycle. 

I think it's just a lottery  - some people get lucky first time, some people take several attempts. 

doesn't make you feel any better, I know, but I'm sure you're not a hopeless case - just somebody whose journey is going to be that much longer. 
The comedown after a BFP is always horrible. To echo advice from others: have a mope, enjoy the summer, have a few glasses of wine and think about thinks again in a couple of months...


----------



## caramac

So sorry Joe


----------



## DitzyDoo

Thanks for all the good wishes ladies.


----------



## ambergem

So sorry to hear of your BFN Joe   I'm now sending hundreds of positive vibes to you for next time    . Big love and hugs   xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Joe, I am so sorry that it was a BFN for you again   . Be good to yourself and give youself some time. Sending big   

Shelby, congrats on your BFP   

Saskia, good luck for your 2ww   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## saskia100

Hi,

Definitely don't feel preggars.  Today appetite gone (last week I was always hungry not matter what I ate), and also today got that pre-period type headache.  Boobs still sore but I think that is from the pressaries. Still got 6 days till I can test.  Did anyone get period-like symptoms like weird headache about a week before their test, but ended up being pregnant?  Feeling a bit down-hearted.

Saskia


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Saskia - both times I got my BFPs I was convinced that AF was on its way so don't lose hope - you just never know       

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Mifi

Joe im so sorry     take it easy and try not to give up hope        

Saskia I was convinced AF was coming with my last tx you really just cant tell until its time to test    lots of        for you


----------



## caramac

I had period-type pains in my stomach the day before I was due to test, so tested early as thought it was all over and got my BFP...so you just never know!


----------



## Marra

hi everyone

Treatment update from me is that I've now got 2 embryos onboard so am on to the 2WW - hurrah - well I feel good about it today but know the rollercoaster of emotions will start soon... I was worried about the embryos not surviving the defrost but I have a grade one 6 cell and a grade one 4 cell embryo (which lost 2 cells in the defrost but apparently is still viable they say)...

Hope everyone else on the 2WW is ok.

Marra
x


----------



## Fraggles

Marra congratulations on being PUPO. x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Marra, congrats on being PUPO. I hope this is the one for you   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Congrats on being PUPO Marra. Good luck with 2WW.


----------



## saskia100

Hi all,

Unfortunatley this round didin't work for me, just got my period 

I will be having a whole bottle of red tonight.  In addition my ex texted me at the weekend to tell me he has just got engaged.  (not quite sure why he thinks I would like to know that). This wont go down in my history book as the best week of my life  

Still were there is a will there is a way. Gonna book a holiday and take a few months off to get my strength back and try again in September.

Good luck to all,

Saskia x


----------



## SophieBlue

Saskia

Sorry to hear your news, keep positive ..............well June wasn't my month either   
Well men they are so gentle and sensitive sometimes, NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Keep positive and don't give up.
Enjoy a nice glass of red and have a good holidays.
Sophie xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Saskia, sorry that it was a bfn for you   

Sophieblue, sorry your last tx didn't work either   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Saskia and Sophieblue. Sorry to hear June was not the lucky month. Sending      for next cycles.


xxx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Saskia & Sophieblue so sorry ladies. xx     
Take care of yourselves.
xxx


----------



## Marra

Sorry to hear that Saskia - and just not what you need to hear from your ex either. Enjoy your red wine tonight and take care of yourself.

Sophieblue - I'm also sorry this wasn't your month, but really hope the next time is more positive.

Marra
x


----------



## greatgazza

Saskia and Sophieblue so sorry to hear it wasn't meant to be this time.  Enjoy the wine and take some time out until you're ready to go again

 

GGx


----------



## feistylady

Hello Ladies
I had my embryo transfer today - 1 "8 cell", 1 "7 cell" and 1 "6 cell".  I havent told anyone bar my best friend and my friend who drove me to hospital today - as all the fuss last time round - made the disappointment SOOOOO much worse - when I got my period at day 9 of the 2WW.

I sincerely hope I am doing the right thing - going it alone, I guess everyone has nagging doubts eventhough they know they are doing the right thing.  I guess it puts a final stamp on being single.

I am not looking forward to this 2WW - any support, chat on here - very much appreciated.
Best wishes and good luck to anyone else going through this - it's not the easiest path - but then - the tougher road often has the finer rewards.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

feitsylady wishing you lots of luck PUPO.

L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Feistylady, good luck for your 2ww   

Marra, how are you doing? Hope you aren't going too   . 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Diesy

Hi Twoweekwaiters,

Hope you are are all doing ok and not going nutz!  Good luck, time for some more +ve's.  I should have been with y'all this time 

Feistylady - not sure it ever feels completely right, so that's GOOD news!  Life changing activities aren't easy on the psyche.  So take comfort from that 

Diesy xx


----------



## Marra

hello

Good luck FeistyLady! I hope the 2WW doesn't drag too much for you. I'm on day 7 now and I found the first week to be ok, but now I am full of worry about what's happening to my little embies. Like you I haven't told anyone much about this cycle - just my mum - as I also have found dealing with everyone else's disappointment hard on top of dealing with my own when a cycle doesn't work.

Thanks Lou Ann- I am ok but finding the second week quite hard... I don't have any preg symptoms so that's making me feel a bit negative. 

Diesy - hope your next cycle will be happening soon and you'll be joining the 2WW - sorry you're not here this time.

Marra
x


----------



## Diesy

Not long to go Marra!  What am I saying - it must be a nightmare!    I can't advise on pg symtoms, the one time I was pg I didn't know till I was more than 8 weeks gone   Just had the most awful stomach cramps and the feeling the witch was about  to arrive.  I'm big in favour of denial lol.
Good luck   I hope to be able to join 2WW BEFORE the next 6 months - come on the NHS!!!  Can't complain, they have been really quick off the mark so far  
    
Take care - Diesy xx


----------



## feistylady

Hello ladies - so good to know I am not alone - well this is day 3 of the 2WW - yawn.  Are there any symptons I should be looking out for - I feel completely normal - which is almost as worrying as not!

Lord - I hope the next two weeks pass quickly.

  good luck to all you 2WW single ladies

Fx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Maybe it's a sign!! You can delete your own multiple posts,


----------



## Lou-Ann

Marra, I hope that the 2nd week doesn't drag too much for you     

Feisty, hope you don't get too    on the 2ww.
  
Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Just sprinkling some   for those on 2WW, hope you're not finding the wait too tortuous.
xxx


----------



## Mifi

Lots of             to all 2wwers     

Dont worry about no pg symtoms I had none for all 3 of my pg and my last 2ww I was CONVINCED it was all over as I had constant AF cramping pains throughout the majority of the 2ww    my chin was on the floor when that pee stick flashed BFP    you would have thought that as I had 3 beanies growing in there, I would have had some pg symptoms but I didnt    so dont give up hope just because you are cramping or no symptoms at all - you really just dont know till OTD.

Lots of     

Mifi XX


----------



## feistylady

Thanks Mifi 

Good Luck Marra - you must be nearly there.  I am on day 4 and a little tired of drinking caffeine free coffee and Shloer!

I have also been eating too much and feeling a bit sorry for myself - trying not to do anything strenuous - which is not me at all - and am now bored of Sky Box Office and the pc.

Lord I hope this time, it works - with three embryos in there - there must be a better chance, at least I hope so

Fxxxxx


----------



## Marra

Thanks everyone for the good wishes and baby dust, and thanks v much for your advice about preg symptoms Diesy and Mifi!

I did an early preg test yesterday - quite early as OTD not till Sunday - and it was negative, so I'm thinking that's not good as I would have thought some sort of implantation should have happened by now... In a way I'd rather be semi prepared for a negative rather than full of false hope - self preservation kicking in I think. It's sooooo difficult the not knowing... Will probably test again on Thursday morning and see what's going on then - that will be 11 days past 3 day transfer so should definitely be positive by then if it's worked. 

FeistyGirl - take is easy if you feel that's the right thing to do - no harm in a bit of rest and relaxation - also some things to help pass the time is good; if you can find anything to take your mind of it!

Marra
xx


----------



## Mifi

Marra step away from the pee sticks       too early hun


----------



## Damelottie

Feistylady - i found you on here!! I've got you on my list on the cycle buddies thread and wondered where you were. Its a busy thread isn't it? There is another one now which is a bit quieter. There are quite a few on the 2ww at the moment. 
Sorry you're last treatment failed. Lots of luck for this one xxxxx


----------



## feistylady

Hi DameLottie - yep am here!!!  Which threads should I go on to??

Feeling no real symptoms at the moment - a little pelvic pain - but nothing major - cant believe how this is dragging out.

I want to close my eyes and be another 10 days further down the line!

Thanks for thinking of me 

Fx


----------



## Minnie35

Marra - so glad to hear you're PUPO!  I hope the last days of the 2ww aren't driving you too mad. It does sound as though you tested a bit early- fingers and toes crossed! Sending you lots of    and    .




Good luck Feistylady, hang in there... it's amazing how long 2 weeks can suddenly be. It's the only situation I've found in the past DECADE in which I don't feel time's slipping by too quickly! Lots of   coming your way.




Joe, Saskia and Sophieblue so sorry to hear of your BFNs - it's so devastating. Joe  I agree with the others about giving it a bit of time - after my last BFN I felt I had run out of ideas on how to pick myself up and be OK. It's quite a shock just how it makes you feel. But it's amazing what a couple of months can do to help you feel a bit more like yourself again.  Sending you all lots of love     .


Lots of luck to all the 2wwers! Minnie xxxxx


----------



## Marra

hello - I've got to OTD now and the test is still negative      Kind of prepared for it, but still feel very sad as maybe this is my last try at using my own eggs (not 100% sure about that but will need a bit of time to definitely decide what to do next).

Good luck FeistyLady and anyone else on the 2WW - hope you get some good news and are managing the difficulty of the wait.

love
Marra
x


----------



## Violet66

Marra - sorry to hear that. 
Like you say, take your time to decide. No good decisions are ever made when we're feeling low/emotional. 

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Oh Marra, I am so sorry to hear that. Be kind to yourself, thinking of you       

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Diesy

Marra - lots of these    
Sorry to hear your news 
Take care,
Diesy xx


----------



## greatgazza

Marra really sorry to hear of your bfn.  Take your time to regroup and have a think     

GGx


----------



## feistylady

Marra

So sorry to hear your news. I was sure that would be the same news for me, Take care of yourself and pamper yourself rotten.

I have just tested a few days too early and    - *BFP * after frozen transfer 10 days ago, I checked with the hospital and there are no drugs in my system that should show a false reading and whilst they obviously want me to test again on day 14 - they think this is positive.

Please stick little ones - I have read so many profiles where people have had positive tests and then lost the beans - I am scared stiff and filled with mixed emotions right now. It makes me miss my ex and wish I had a family to bring a child into.


----------



## Violet66

Feistylady - congratulations.

don't think about what happened to other people - for everyone that got a BFP and lost it there are far more that went the whole way. 

You're pregnant. Well done!!!


----------



## feistylady

Thank you Violet 66.  It is quite strange when fantasy has started looking like reality - all of a sudden I feel VERY single and VERY alone.  

I also feel incredibly nauseous - which I know is a good sign - but hey - that's not the fun part!

I told my closest friends first time round and they knew when it failed - this time - i have told 4 people and am wondering what the acceptance of this will be in my local town and amongst my wider group of friends as likely now - I cannot lie my way through and say it was a Whoopsie accident!  
What are the thoughts on here about how you deal with telling what it is - we are all up to!!!>


----------



## Violet66

I guess I'm lucky I live in london where people won't bat an eyelid at conceiving in an unconventional way. 

The bottom line is that you don't owe anybody an explanation - but, in your shoes, i would just say 'it's donor sperm conceived. I couldn't hang around any more and I'm so glad it's worked for me.' 
I'm sure most people will be pleased for you - babies, and the thought of them, make people happy


----------



## feistylady

Yep- you are right - but this town is tiny and everyone knows everyone's business.  Guess I should focus on getting through the next 8 weeks before I start getting too worried about what people think. 

Just feels so strange to have a positive test - I thought I would know exactly how i'd feel - over the moon with the cow and the spoon - - but now it is here - I am emotionally all over the shop!  Just keeping on praying they stick right now


----------



## Diesy

Congrats Feisty!  Brilliant news 

Hey, you've got a bit of time yet to work on your story.  None of their beeswax   My middle name's Mary, so if I ever get lucky I'll be fine 

Enjoy the 'all over the shop'ness  

Diesy


----------



## Lou-Ann

Congratulations Feisty   . Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Marra- thinking of you- tough descions but you will get there.

fiesty- congratulations- total normal reactions I think!


----------



## Violet66

....you could just hint that it's a leading celebrity, tap the side of your nose and say 'I've said too much.'.....that'll get 'em whispering!


----------



## caramac

Marra - sorry to hear it was BFN for you. 

Fiestylady - congratulations! If your town really is small and one where everyone knows everyone else's business think carefully about who you tell - and be clear with them whether you want them to keep the information to themselves or not. I now regret being so open with everyone about J's conception, as I now realise that it's his story to tell and not mine. I have no idea who knows and who doesn't, and because I wasn't clear with my friends they went around telling everyone about it too  I now worry that by the time he's at school his schoolmates will know about his history from their parents before he has a chance to decide whether he wants to tell or not.


----------



## feistylady

Trully good advice - and you have read my mind - I do have the same fears Caramac - as sincerely - I believe too many people know and it will be hard to turn this one around.  

However I shall try and try to not talk about it with people outside of my inner circle.  I too regret saying so much when i was in my first cycle - and worry that I will be the talk of the town - and indeed - this little person should have the right to say what he or she wants and when.  It is their story - so very true.

In any case - I shall have to focus on the "now" and hope to heaven that these little beans stick!  

How long is it before they scan to see if they stuck and how many stayed?

Much love to all of you and many thanks for your support

Fx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Feistylady-Congratulations on your BFP - I wouldn't care what other people think and live your life! Re scans I had a scan at 5 weeks and 2 days and they could see the yold sac and one baby! by 6 weeks you can usually see the HB.

Good luck


----------



## Marra

Thanks for your kind words everyone. 

Congratulations FeistyLady - that is great you have an early BFP! I really hope all goes well for you.

Marra
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Marra I am so sorry to hear that it wasn't succesful for you this time

L x


----------



## Mifi

Marra so sorry it was bad news      take care of yourself and give it a bit of time before making some hard decisions    

Feisty congrats!!!    Try and relax now and enjoy. You dont have to tell everyone and you will have a while before you start showing and may have awkward questions


----------



## Damelottie

Wonderful news Feisty. I'm so pleased for you. Lots of love


----------



## Damelottie

Feisty - just read back properly. How you're feeling is just how i did. Its wonderful news but a heck of a shock too haha! Telling people - i was amazed how many people really don't care. I have often said that i had fertility treatment and i just know they don't really know what that means anyway


----------



## Minnie35

Oh flip Marra I'm so sorry.  Absolutley loads of     .  I'm sending you a pm.


Feisty, congratulations... be gentle with yourself and give yourself a bit of time to let it all sink in. 



With lots of love to you both


Minnie x


----------



## feistylady

Dear 2WW group
Thank you for all your marvellous messages of support.  Saturday is my OTD and the tests are still showing positive and there are no drugs in my system to give a false reading.  I am full of shock and mixed emotions - suddenly the enormity of bringing a child into the world alone - is setting in.

Felt so very strange at the dentist yesterday - to state that I couldn't have xrays because i was pregnant.  The words do not roll off my tongue that's for sure.

I'm full of doubts as to whether at 41 I am strong enough and have enough stamina to do this, but I am sure it is normal to have all these worries. To be honest - I doubted it would work - and so here we are.

For those of you who have had that horrible BFN - take heart.  I have endometriosis - have had over 6 operations to clear it over the years, I am 41 (just last week) and the body doesnt look any younger! My first attempt with fresh embryos was negative - and I was in pieces at the time (not realising how I had built all my hopes up) so please, if you are revving yourself up to do it again - take heart - miracles can happen.

All my love

Fx


----------



## Diesy

Aw Fiesty,

What a lovely thing to say!  I feel quite uplifted.  I'm waiting on an op which I found out yesterday is bigger than I thought.  4-6 weeks off work after kinda big - yikes.  So it's so good to hear of your success!  Yay!  Lol the dentist - I would have been blushing at that admission too   Aw, nice to have good news.  Sticky time little beanies, I know you are listening 

Diesy

PS  I was 41 last month and the consultant I saw yesterday strongly implied I was too old to have kids...but he did proclaim I looked nowhere near my age - yay a medical opinion, so I'm keeping that one.


----------



## feistylady

Hi Deisy

The Op will be fine - make sure you do take the recovery time though - I am far the worst at taking my own advice and was working 3 days after my last op - for which I paid the price later in the month.

Rest up - let the surgeons do their work and then you will be fine - enjoy this August heatwave that is due to happen (apparently!)

The 41 thing is a shocker eh - I don't look it - like you (maybe I should seek medical opinion on that) - but the body feels it!  ....The thought of not highlighting my hair for 9 months is scaring the life out of me - as the grey is already peeping through - YIKES!  I'm going to look like a fat old witch in 6 months time! LOL!  HOPEFULLY!

Sending you good vibes for your operation - enjoy the time off and give yourself some TLC xxxx


----------



## lulumead

Marra,     sorry to hear it didn't work this time.


Feisty      lovely news. you'll do great...41 is the new 31   


xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Feistylady

No worries, my hairdresser said not to dye hair until about 15 weeks after the developmental stage  of your LO. By that stage I had gone from people assuming I was in my 30's to having lots of grey hairs and being called 48 twice!!

Was not impressed.


And congratulations on your BFP.

xx


----------



## Diesy

Cheers Feisty!    I will follow your advice re op, hope the dog will understand 

Just say it's blonde!  People are always telling me my grey is just more blonde - yay!

I'm hoping your good luck will rub off on me - woop woop!!!

Diesy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

there are threads on here about hari dying if you search adn from hair dressers.  When I was pregnant I dyed my hari but told them and they said that they (Charles Worthington's) used vegatable dyes not amonia. WIth hightlight it doesn't touch your scalp, I would speak to your haridresser and ask
l


----------



## DitzyDoo

Marra    so sorry honey.xx

Feisty congrats to you.   
xx

Hi to everyone else.

Well I'm back on the 2ww as I'm just back for Serum and am PUPO 4dp3dt. 12th go so need everyones   . 
Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## lulumead

lots of       Joe
xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Joe,                


More than time you had something fantastic to celebrate honey - really hope this is your time.              


A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Joe, good luck for your 2ww. I have got everything crossed for a positive result for you     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Diesy

Fingers crossed Joe!
    
Diesy


----------



## Marra

Joe sending you loads of luck, positive energy and good wishes    
   I really hope it's your turn this time; you are due some good news.
Marra
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

joe thinking of you hun PUPO ! stay positive and good luck


----------



## DitzyDoo

Thanks ladies
As always your support is great.xxx


----------



## Mifi

Lots of        for you Joe


----------



## Betty-Boo

Joe ..... fingers, toes and anything else I can cross are crossed for you ... having a little difficulty getting to the loo tho!    
         


Marra       Take care and be kind to you x x x


Fiesty - congratulations!    


Take care Mini x


----------



## Lizzymegan37

Hello everyone

I am a single lady and 37.  I have a donor who is fab. This is my first cycle and we did NI.  I ovulated on Day 18 (24/07/11) and took a test today I know its early but all my symptoms were driving me nuts!  The first test had a faint pink line with a curve at the end.  Then another was completetly and utterly negative!  Its to early for any HCG test isn't it?  Does anyone know of anyone who has had a positive this early?

I don't know why but this cycle has to the strangist I have ever had in my entire life.  I can smell things that aren't there like freshly baked bread..  I am at home by the way    The day after NI I had really strong pains like a splinter in my right side then left then right and now mainly right, then my stomach started itching where my fallopian tubes are and then this came out in a rash on my skin.  Just felt like this was it!!! I had a bright orange strand of discharge!!  I should think I'm heading for a nice big fall but whatever this is the strangist cycle EVER!!  I hope there is nothing seriously wrong...  Anyway if no sucess this cycle or next I will be moving onto clomid?  My Dr is very kind and moving things a long quickly for me.  I told him this today and he just said hopefully you will miss your period and took my bloods. 

Lizzy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lizzy - not sure if I'm reading this right, but you inseminated on 24th July? If so, then it's way way way too early to get a positive test! You need to wait at least 14 days, if not a couple longer with AI....
Can't help with the symptoms but the body - and mind - play all sorts of tricks so try not to worry/think about them too much - am sure there is nothing seriously wrong   
Good luck, and do try not to test again for at least 14 days post insemination!

Joe - thinking of you, good luck   

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lizzymegan37

Hi

Thanks for reply will test a bit later.  Congratulations on your boys! I hope I will follow one day.....well quite soon.... 

Lizzy


----------



## Minnie35

Joe, fingers crossed for you        .  I hope this is the one xxx

Good luck Lizzy - hang in there, it's hard to stop thinking about it I know!

Minnie xxx


----------



## blueytoo

Joe - good luck, really hope this is the one for you   

Lizzy - good luck to you too


----------



## Lizzymegan37

Thank you...... I will post a bit later when I have tested again on Sat 6th, if you know who hasn't turned up before!  This will be day 31 though!  

   for everyone on 2ww...


----------



## DitzyDoo

Lizzy good luck honey. xxx


Well another BFN for me. Knew it hadn't worked so no surprises. But still hit me hard this time a few tears but feeling better now.

Next step is a hysto at Serum, there has got to be some reason after 12 goes and the last 3 with immunes that I'm just not getting pregnant.
Then I will cycle again in Oct/Nov, cycle number 13!!! unlucky for some but hopefully lucky for me.
God I need a lottery win to pay for all this.

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## indekiwi

Joe honey, I'm just gutted for you.   As you say, there surely has to be a reason beyond sheer bad luck and I really hope that Serum get to the bottom of it for you.  Thinking of you and sending some very inadequate but heart felt       your way.

A-Mx


----------



## blueytoo

So sorry to hear your news Joe. I've had five cycles with immunes now 2 ending in early m/c and three BFNs. It's very hard to know what else to do. I hope that the hysto/Serum give you some answers


----------



## Betty-Boo

Joe - words just simply fail me right now...    ... But I know you'll come bouncing back and fighting fit ready for lucky no 13.
I've heard fab results from Serum's hysteroscopies ..    


Take very good care and put you first    


Mini xx


----------



## greatgazza

Joe so so sorry to hear your news    .  have you had your thyroid checked?  you probably will have done, just wondering if there's anything else that might give you some answers.


GGx


----------



## Violet66

Joe - so sorry to hear that. 
You sound remarkably resilient and determined though and I am sure you will get there. 

Good luck in the future but, for now, just induldge yourself a little and lick your wounds. 

much love xxx


----------



## morrigan

Big hugs Joe - I here serums is rolls Royce of hysto's


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

oh Joe I am so so sorry for you, my heart goes out to you.
L x


----------



## bluprimrose

so sorry to read your news joe     .  your strength and determination will see you through and you will achieve your dream.  like with so many on these boards, it can just be a long road and bit of a struggle getting there - but you will.  a hysteroscopy is a great idea to just check all ok inside.


it's so hard dealing with blow after blow but your looking to the future is so admirable.  i wish you all the luck in the world.

bpx


----------



## Bambiboo

So sorry Joe


----------



## Marra

Dear Joe

I'm so so sorry - it really is not fair. Sending you big hugs    

Marra
x


----------



## Teela

Joe so sorry to read your news, its so not fair. I hope you get some answers soon hun   

Teela
x


----------



## caramac

Sorry to hear your news Joe


----------



## some1

Joe, so sorry it was a bfn   

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Joe, I am so sorry that it was a bfn         

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Minnie35

Oh Joe I'm so sorry it's a BFN. It's not fair.    

Sending lots of love and healing vibes your way.

Minnie xxx


----------



## sweet1

So sorry to hear your news Joe, as others have said it is so unfair.


----------



## lulumead

Big     Joe.
xxx


----------



## Mifi

Joe so sorry


----------



## Diesy

Hi Joe,

So sorry to hear of your result.  It just doesn't seem fair!!!  I'm sending lots of       for you and some extra     for the lottery win.  You are such a trouper!  

  
Diesy


----------



## GIAToo

So sorry Joe     
GIa Tooxxx


----------



## Violet66

Another negative for me - doc wants me to confirm with blood test tomorrow - not sure i can bear to. I know it hasn't worked. 
throwing another £100 at it will even more galling. 

Feel totally destroyed by this failure - definitely my last attempt. Can't go through this again. 

Threw everything at it too - acpunture, intrallipids, steroids - good lord when I think of all the poison I've put in my body for nothing


----------



## Betty-Boo

Violet       


Thinking of you - this journey is so darn hard..


Mini xx


----------



## some1

Violet so sorry you have a bfn    

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Violet, so sorry it was a bfn   . Be kind to yourself, thinking of you        

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

so sorry to hear violet     
xxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Violet


----------



## suitcase of dreams

joe and violet, sending huge    
it really is soul destroying I know, and so tough to pick yourself up and carry on
hope you both have people looking after you right now

Suitcase
x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Violet so sorry honey    I feel your pain.xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Violet, I have no words that will come close to comforting or lessening your despair and sadness.    I am so very sorry.     

A-Mx


----------



## greatgazza

violet so sorry to hear of your bfn and how you are feeling.  so so sorry    

GGxx


----------



## blueytoo

Violet I'm so sorry to hear your news


----------



## Minnie35

Violet, so sorry to hear of the negative result and the pain you are feeling           


Minnie xxxx


----------



## Ruhy

Huge hugs to those who have a BFN    

My 2ww starts today, I had 1 6 cell and 1 5 cell embryo transferred. Not sure how hopeful I should be but fingers crossed.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Ruhy, welcome to the board and good luck with your 2ww    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

violet - no words cover it really.

good luck ruhy


----------



## Marra

Violet - I'm really sorry to hear of your BFN and how you are feeling - take good care of yourself and hope you can have lots of pampering and treats. Sending hugs    

Marra
x


----------



## Ruhy

Thanks everyone.

I'm a muslim and was wondering if anyone muslim is on here as am fasting and a bit worried whether that would cause any harm?


----------



## morrigan

Ruhy- no idea myself but there's a Muslim thread in the religion section on this site - you might find some advice on there? Arent there special rules for pregnancy ? Im guessing you could be in this category whilst pupo - I'm sure you will be fine as long as you stay hydrated and eat the right things when you can- good luck.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Ruhy     for your 2WW ...

Have you tried this board?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=412.0

Lot of ladies on there who might be able to help with regards to ramadan.

Take care

Mini xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Violet I am just so sorry to read your v sad news x


----------



## sweet1

Violet I am so very sorry to hear of your BFN.   

All the bst of luck with your tx Ruhy.


----------



## Ruhy

Thank you ladies


----------



## Violet66

First, and most importantly, good luck Ruhy....

Secondly, thanks for all your kinds words ladies. I actually DID (after much cajoling by my doc) go for the beta blood test which came back at 5.4 - so there had been some initial implantation. That's further than i've ever got before but not sure if that makes me feel better or worse. 

having once been convinced the immune stuff was a load of cods i'm now coming around to thinking there's something in it - at what would have been the time of implantation i became so ill - sore throat, pounding head, swollen glands, aching limbs and a mouth full of juicy ulcers - and I'm somebody that NEVER gets ill. It was very strange. 

I flicked through Alan Beer's book last night and I'm convinced i have the CD57 cells he talks about - but wasn't very encouraged by the fact he said this is the hardest immune issue of all to treat!


----------



## greatgazza

violet i was going to mention immunes but thought you might not want to hear it right away.  i'm still not entirely 'sold' on it but this is the furthest i've ever got with a pregnancy so i do have to admit there might be something in it.......

have you had a look thru agate's faq? did you mean cd57 or cd56?  and what makes you think that you have those?  the symptoms you describe around implantation sounds like a common immune response and the not getting ill, which i don't either.  i think it's good that you actually know there was some implantation as it will help if you decide to go down the immune route.

ggx


----------



## blueytoo

Violet - I am sold on the immunes but I do not believe it is a quick fix as I have had five cycles with immune treatment now and those five cycles led to two early miscarriages and three BFNs. I think I am probably just very unlucky as my NKC are much higher than the huge majority of peoples (I don't think I can remember seeing anyone on FF with a level as high as mine and Dr Sher said he has only seen such a level once or twice) and the immune drugs don't actually bring my NKC down to an acceptable level either.

I think it is worth having the tests though, if they all come back negative then at least you will know that it isn't that.

Good luck making your decision


----------



## Violet66

Greatgaza - I actually did have intrallipids and prednisolne with this cycle. I haven't had the full blood work done though. I had the first stage immunes done and they were all fine 

Yes, have read Agate's stuff - very helpful. 

It is CD57 cells I mean - I only think i might have these as i suffer from migraines and bouts of IBS - which Dr Beer says are key markers. I've got to admit the idea of IVIG terrifies me


----------



## Violet66

bluey - you posted as i was hitting 'send' -  sorry to hear your levels are so high. 
Are you generally a very healthy person ? perhaps I'm being too basic here but surely if you have high levels of NK cells - the cells that protect you from viruses etc then you'd rarely be ill? 

apart from headaches (and this weird flu thing i had this cycle) I'm never ill - ever. no coughs, no colds, no sore throats...i could be in a room with 100 people with streaming colds and i wouldn't catch it.  I wonder if that's because i have high NK cells ? Great under normal circs but hopelss if you want to get pregnant!


----------



## Diesy

Just popping in to say good luck Ruhy      

And, so sorry to hear your news Violet.  I hope there is a breakthrough for you that turns everything around.  Big  

Diesy


----------



## Lizzymegan37

Hi

I have reached the conclusion today that if I never conceive or have children I will never have any regrets about trying and I did the best within my means that I could - so there mother nature!!!  I will never be in a position to afford IVF and have finally come to terms with that as well..I think clomids as far as I will get...  So sorry to hear your news Violet  ....  for your answers!!  

As for me I'm now on a 3day wait and not really holding out much hope at all.  I've got no cheapy tests left so will definately have to wait 3 or 4 days now! I'm looking on the bright side though because cycle day 1 starts again  ....  

Lizzy


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lizzymegan, good luck for testing   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Lizzymegan37

thank you lou-ann   x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Violet I'm the same as you never ever ever get a cold, but did have one in my 2ww after 3 rounds of intralipids which I think was a good sign ie my nk cell reduced so I got a cold
Not sure how it works

Blue out of interest what are your NCK cell levels?

Love to all
joe
xxx


----------



## Violet66

Joe - i need to learn more about it - but i thought the immune flare was a bad thing - your body's way of trying to kick start everything so it can get to work on destroying the embryos.....


----------



## Minnie35

Good luck with the 2ww Ruhy!


And good luck for testing Lizzymegan 
        






Violet,    I really hope you get some answers soon and can come up with a way forward    


Minnie x


----------



## Ruhy

Thank you ladies.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## 2bamum

Hello Girls,

Kicking myself that I didnt find this thread sooner.

I am a single woman approaching the end of my 2WW. I had my transfer (IVF) on the 27th and have been testing up until today - All BFN's  . And also I have been bleeding (not full flow) and feel that I am going to have my AF. So I am soo distraught.

As a single women, I dont have alot of money for IVF and also dont have the support of a DH.  Expecting to have a BFN, I am now deciding what to do now. Do I one; get into debt and keep trying IVF for heaven knows how many times. If I do this, I would be in dept for over a year. And I dont know if this would be sensible in this economic climate - I mean, what if I lose my job with all that debt.

With that said, I dont want to give up my dream of having a baby!!

What to do? How have you girls handled the BFN without the support of a DH?


----------



## Violet66

Hi 2bamum 

Going through fertility treatment is tough on anybody but when you don't have the support of a partner it's harder still. Do you have any friends you can lean on for support?

Did you have day 3 or day 5 embryos transferred? If you had day 3 then you're still testing a little early and I'd give it a couple of days before you write it off altogether. 

With regard to the financial side of things: are you being treated in the UK or overseas? 
How old are you and are you using your own eggs? These are relevant factors in planning how soon to try again.


----------



## 2bamum

Hi violet

I had a five day transfer, using my own eggs and am 40 years old. I am living in Germany so will most likely have to travel oversees.

I am actually considering IUI - at least its an affordable option. Although....very low sucess rates at my old age!


----------



## Violet66

2bamum - i don't think the success rates differ that much from IVF at 40.

in your shoes i actually would switch to iui - like you say, far more affordable - you could have 4 or 5 attempts compared to your one at IVF


----------



## Minnie35

Hello - just joining you ladies on the 2ww - one day 5 embie on board as from this morning! 

2bamum - hiya -   I hope you're testing too early and things change for you.  It's definitely a hard journey without a DH, and I do really acutely feel the lack of someone by my side when I've had BFNs, but remember that you're not alone   , the ladies on this site understand the way it makes you feel. And the amazing thing is, you DO bounce back, even if you don't feel that you will. You do.  Keep posting here as much as you need to.

Minnie xxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Minnie - just logged on to say hope today went well!!!  Congratulations on being PUPO!  Hope you are tucking into those nuts!!! x x x x


----------



## Diesy

Hello

Hope everyone is doing ok 

Good luck Minnie with your WW2.

2bamum - Your not alone in your financial worries or your quest.  Good luck      

Diesy


----------



## Lou-Ann

Minnie, congrats on being PUPO   . Hope the 2ww flies by and brings good news for you   

2bamum, any news? Hope you were testing too early and you have a different result on OTD   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## 2bamum

Thank you girls for your words and support.

Im still bleeding and would be safe to say that its my period. Had a urine and hcg blood test at my doctors today. The hcg results wont be ready until Friday! And the urine was negative. I wonder if there is any glimmer of hope left. My nurse told me that she had her period for four months into her pregnancy. So that makes me feel better. However, I still had a negative pee test


----------



## Diesy

Aw, 2bamum big  
Did you reach OTD?
Diesy


----------



## ambergem

Thinking of you 2bamum      xx


----------



## ambergem

Congratulations on your PUPO status Minnie  . Wishing you a very speedy 2ww and lots of luck for that BFP at the end!    xx


----------



## Minnie35

2bamum   .


Thanks for the lovely wishes ladies.


I'm off for a relaxing hol for a few days later on today - will report back next week! Best of luck to any 2wwers! xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Biggie      to those how've tested negative .... It's so hard - but just think of it as a little step closer to our dreams.
      to all on the 2WW - thinking of you all.
  


Mini xx


----------



## Ruhy

I'm on d10pt today and had pain on my right side on and off since yesterday. I keep checking to see if I'm on period and it's driving me crazy especially becuase am closer to my period due date.

Does anyone have any idea why I'm having this pain? My legs are aching aswell that's been happening for a while now. I don't have a sore breast.


----------



## Diesy

Hi Ruhy,

Not sure about leg pain.  So you're 10 days post transfer?  I had terrible pain the last time I was pg.  Nasty side cramping but don't want to get your hopes up.  You might be dehydrated if you have leg pain.  Sorry, not much help!!!  BUT hang in there till your period due date is what I say.

Here's a   just in case - Diesy


----------



## Ruhy

Thanks Diesy. Yes 10 days post transfer. 

I don't want to get my hopes up either but the wait is so hard. Then again I don't want the time to come in case I face a negative result


----------



## Diesy

Aw, Ruhy, it's tough but you are nearly there!  Keep your chin up luv.  If you really want to stop thinking about it you can do the elastic band to the wrist thing.  I'd need a massive one round my brain if it were me.  So, no news is...erm no/good news and try not to worry.  Deep breaths, calming music, you really aren't going to know until the fat lady sings 

Good luck      
No hugs, you're doing great!
Diesy xx

PS  I am in my own private hell of whether to have surgery before or after a run at ivf.  So you are in good company in the A Team (Anxiety Team) right now, even if I do say so myself


----------



## Ruhy

Lol aww I hope you get to solve the dilemma soon!


----------



## mcclean

Can anyone help?

I had my ET on 5/8/11 and I been feeling awful ever since.  My stomach is very bloated due to a difficult EC and I'm just in pain.  I have contacted my clinic but the doctor has said this is perfectly normal as I have fibroids and they are taking up space in my womb. 

I have been feeling a tad faint, nauseous, constipated, cramps and I have wind which could bring up the titantic  .  All of this is driving me mad and I'm not getting better.

Any advice would be appreciated?


----------



## LJyorkshire

McClean - sorry to hear you feel so awful. My clinic suggested fybogel. I also found peppermint tea helped. Really hope it calms down tomorrow, think you're ok to take paracetomol? Good luck with a BFP!

LJ x


----------



## alexine

Sending you lots of      for a BFP!
xxA


----------



## mcclean

Thank you LJyorkshire and Alexine for your best wishes.

I have tried using Fybogel but I got tummy cramps. I even tried to do a little a walk but by the time I get dressed I am just too worn out to go! 

This just feels so alien to me. I've gone from an active person to a totally non-active and it's just not in my control. I hope today is a better day  .

Trying to stay positive despite feeling so ill.


----------



## alexine

Hang in there Mc...and take it easy.  2ww can be tough going with the physical and mental stuff. Don't worry too much that you aren't very active...no need to push yourself right now.     
xxA


----------



## morrigan

Ruhy when Re you testing - good luck !

McLean - these sound like typical symptoms if hormones namely progesterone the maker of all things bloaty and windy ! - which may be a good sign - I think you just have to go with the flow and accept you feel rough - it's your body's way of making you take it easy- lots of water protein and rest - 2 ww are horrid as you won't mind the symptoms so much if you get BFP but your being tortured at the moment - when are you testing ?


----------



## mcclean

morrigan said:


> Ruhy when Re you testing - good luck !
> 
> McLean - these sound like typical symptoms if hormones namely progesterone the maker of all things bloaty and windy ! - which may be a good sign - I think you just have to go with the flow and accept you feel rough - it's your body's way of making you take it easy- lots of water protein and rest - 2 ww are horrid as you won't mind the symptoms so much if you get BFP but your being tortured at the moment - when are you testing ?


I will test on Friday 19 August.


----------



## Ruhy

Hell All

I’m really worried as I think I might be at the end of the road of successful IVF  . Last night, I had brown discharge and thought that I started my period and went to sleep. When I woke up this morning, I expected to have started proper period but instead my pad was dry!

I’m not sure what’s happening, can anyone shed any light please?

I'm supposed to test on 18th August.


----------



## morrigan

Ruhy - I really feel for you - it could be implantation bleeding but you can also get spotting before af - I'm afraid the only way to tell will be testing - hang in there your nearly there!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ooo... all good signs Ruhy - fingers crossed (as it was brown and therefore old blood) it was implantation bleed as embies get nice and snuggly inside.


Here's some        and     for you.  Cramps are very normal honey - unfortunately a BFP has the same symptoms as a period arriving ...    not good eh!


Stay positive and big big hugs
Mini xxx


----------



## Ruhy

Thanks ladies.

Mini Minx I was on day 11 on post transfer though so wouldn't that be too late for implantation?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Never too late    they take from about day 6 - day 10 to implant ... the old bown stuff slowly shows .. so never too late for implantation bleed...


Mini xx


----------



## Ruhy

BTW if I do come on today properly do I still need to take the cycologist (spelling?) or do I stop taking that?


----------



## mcclean

Is it better to test by blood test or the pregnancy thing?


----------



## Ruhy

I think blood tests more accurate.


----------



## Ruhy

Hello

I just wanted to ask if there’s any chance of getting pregnant naturally once you’ve had IVF? I.e. does having IVF treatment reduce your chances of conceiving naturally?

Thanks


----------



## GIAToo

Ruhy - I know quite a few women who got pg naturally after failed IVF cycles.   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## ambergem

Ruhy- I had a tiny bit of brown spotting 11 days after transfer, so it could be a really good sign   definitely keep using the Cyclogest until you've done the test (& obviously continue if you get a BFP)


----------



## mcclean

Ruhy said:


> I *think* blood tests more accurate.


With respect do you know?

Or can anyone else enlighten me please?


----------



## Ruhy

No Mcclean, I'm not 100%


----------



## mcclean

Ruhy said:


> No Mcclean, I'm not 100%


Thanks for your honesty.
I'll just ring my clinic. Let me get my bank card ready again .


----------



## Betty-Boo

Blood tests are more accurate - they can give a definitive number regards to levels of hcg - where as the pregnancy test - depending on how sensitive - will pick up only certain levels. 


hcg under 5 - BFN
hcg 5-25 - maybe, maybe not - repeat in couple of days
hcg over 25 - BFP!!


So if you use a cheapy test and it only picks up levels of 25 and over - it may show a negative - but your blood levels could be 15 and actually it was late plantation and you are pregnant.  


Think the only time I wouldn't bother with a blood test is if AF has started with a vengeance and you know in your heart that it is a BFN   


Only my opinion though - some don't bother with bloods..


     
Mini xx


----------



## greatgazza

hpts can pick up HCG but not how much hcg whereas a blood test will tell you how much hcg is in your system.  i *believe* less than 5 on the hcg scale means the pregnancy is not viable but you would need to check the reference range.  low numbers of hcg can mean that the pregnancy is possibly unlikely to go in the right direction but it is not always the case and some women on the 'post your hcg numbers' thread report low hcgs and happy and healthy pregnancies.  low numbers of hcg when the numbers don't double as they should can also signify an ectopic.  although again this is not always set in stone and nothing is 100%, a lot of women get totally hung up on whether the numbers are doubling within the 'allotted' time and again, this does not always mean bad news. 

so you could do an hpt which showed a line for a week and you think everything's going fine, however, you could have beta bloods that were actually dropping in that time which would tell you everything is not going fine.....so i *guess* bloods are more accurate....but i'm not a doc!

others have posted, but i'll post anyway

GGx


----------



## Violet66

Even if you test negative on a HPT it's useful to go for the blood test because then you know whether there was any implantation at all - which can be helpful when tweaking the protocol for any future cycles.


----------



## Minnie35

Ruhy   I hope it was implantation bleeding... nearly there!


I'm due to test on 18th too - we're cycle buddies!   


Which brings me to a question - there's always something I'm confused about   ...  My period wouldn't normally have started till Sunday (21st).  But they've told me to go in for pregnancy test (blood) on Thursday (18th).  Does this mean that with IVF you ignore your normal expected cycle and go with how many days past ET instead?


I really don't want to find out I've got a BFN in the clinic - I'd much rather do a HPT first so if it's negative I don't find out for the first time when I do the blood test at the clinic.  But according to my normal cycle, doing the test tomorrow would be 4 days early, even though it's the day before my OTD and 14 days past egg collection.


Currently as bloated as a beach ball (no more like one of those zorb things) and finding it rather hard to make my heart accept what my brain knows... that the cyclogest and the rest of the stuff I'm taking causes all sorts of symptoms.  Trying to prepare myself!


Diesy    I hope you're making progress with deciding what to do.  I hate decisions, they're agony.


McLean, good luck, fingers crossed for you.


Minnie xx


ps do you get the result straight away when you go in for blood test?


----------



## Ruhy

Hi Minnie

My period started properly so I doubt am pregnant!

I'm not sure what the answer is to your question about period but it seems odd to have the test done before your period due date. My testing date is about one week after my period due date.

I had two embryo's transferred and wondering if anyone knows how I would lose them as my period has come on or does it just come out as period blood? sorry tmi!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Ruhy, sorry that AF has arrived   . The embryos would come away with AF if they haven't implanted   .

Minnie, well done on not testing yet. I hope that you get a lovely surprise when you do   . You ignore your normal cycle when doing IVF as the drugs you were taking control the cycle, and theoretically ET would have been ovulation. My clinic told me to test 11dp5dt, although I caved in a few days before   . Good luck   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Diesy

Minnie - Boohoo WW2 for me will now be December or January      These are for yours      

Ruhy -    

Got fingers and for a limited time only, legs crossed for everyone doing WW2!

Diesy


----------



## mcclean

Thanks Minnie35 for your best wishes.

This is a very long drawn out two weeks. 

After EC I was so bloated, then ET I was so ill, but this week I feel so much better. 
I'm just praying now  .


----------



## Minnie35

Sorry Ruhy, that's truly upsetting - it always hits me properly when AF arrives.  Sending you lots of love and healing vibes.


Also sorry Diesy    - I only looked at the 2ww thread last night when I got back - I saw all your posts on the IVF thread today.  So horrid when you just want to get going with something you want so much.


AFM, got a BFP this morning on my home test!  At least, I'm not sure how fat a positive it is as I only had a digital test left from last time so it just said I'm 1-2 weeks preggers.  I'm feeling so, so grateful and lucky. Will believe it more tomorrow when I go for the bloods.  At the moment I'm worried in case it could be false, due to all the drugs or the trigger shot before egg collection.


McLean, still got my fingers crossed for you.


Love Minnie xxxx


----------



## morrigan

Ruhy its so hard

 Minnie 35- Brilliant news- Hurray I am so pleased for you.

Mcclean- good luck


----------



## Lou-Ann

Minnie, congratulations on your BFP   . Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ambergem

Wow Minnie that's fantastic news!!      I'm delighted for you     have been waiting with baited breath for your news   xxx


----------



## ambergem

Ruhy     so sorry   xx


----------



## Bambiboo

Minnie already said it but congratulations am over the moon for you x


----------



## mcclean

Ruhy, so sorry AF arrived.  Sending you  .

Minnie, congratulations on your BFP  .


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

congratulations minnie


----------



## lulumead

Ruhy, big     Its always horrible when it doesn't work. Make sure your treat yourself and look after yourself.




Minnie      great news. How exciting. Hope bloods confirm it is a very big fat positive   


McClean..lots of    


plus     for anyone else on 2WW.


xxx


----------



## Marra

Minnie - that sounds like great news! Fantastic! I hope your hols were just the thing for the wait to speed by...

Ruhy, I'm sorry it's not worked out for you this time.  

love
Marra
x


----------



## Diesy

Yay Minnie!  I had a good feeling about this one   
Aw, lovely.
Diesy  xx


----------



## caramac

Yippie! Congratulations Minnie!


----------



## upsydaisy

Wonderful news Minnie !! that's made my day, sooooo happy for you   
Upsyxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Minnie - congratulations - here's to a smooth next 8 months    

Ruhy - so sorry   

Mcclean - good luck      

GIA tooxx


----------



## Minnie35

Thanks everyone for all the lovely posts - and Blueprimrose   I couldn't reply to you as your inbox is full! How are you and Blubaby doing?


McLean, I hope the 2WW's not driving you too mad, and you have a fab result at the end.  When do you test? (sorry if you've already said - I've had a look but can't seem to find it).


Good luck to anyone else waiting!


Minnie xxx


----------



## mcclean

Minnie35 said:


> Thanks everyone for all the lovely posts - and Blueprimrose  I couldn't reply to you as your inbox is full! How are you and Blubaby doing?
> 
> McLean, I hope the 2WW's not driving you too mad, and you have a fab result at the end. When do you test? (sorry if you've already said - I've had a look but can't seem to find it).
> 
> Good luck to anyone else waiting!
> 
> Minnie xxx


Minnie, I am testing tomorrow at clinic. I am very, very nervous!
I rang my clinic today and I have already paid for the blood test .
So after 12.30pm I   it will be BFP.


----------



## Minnie35

Good luck McLean, I hope it's a BFP for you     .


Minnie x


----------



## mcclean

Thank you Minnie and all the FFs who are sending me    .  I am receiving it all and come what may I shall let you all know.


----------



## mcclean

I got a BFN  .


----------



## upsydaisy

so so sorry Mcclean


----------



## Diesy

Sorry to hear of your BFN McClean 
Take care!


----------



## Sima

I'm very sorry t hear  your sad news McClean and Ruhy    

Congratulations on the positive result Minnie


----------



## Minnie35

I'm so sorry McLean     . That's really rotten.


Minnie xxx


----------



## lulumead

Big    McClean.
xxx


----------



## morrigan

Sorry McLean - be kind to your self


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mcclean, sorry that it was a bfn   , be kind to yourself   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## SophieBlue

Mcclean Sorry to hear your news............don't give up, keep positive  
Sophie x


----------



## Jammy J

So sorry McLean. Be strong and follow your dream.

JAH x


----------



## some1

Ruhy and Mclean - so sorry to read of  your bfn's    

Minnie - congratulations on your BFP!

Some1

xx


----------



## sweet1

Minnie - many congrats on your BFP. I must admit I had a good feeling about it for you as mini IVF worked for me after 4 failed IUI's but of course all very well to say that now   

Mclean and Ruhy - so sorry to hear of your BFN's


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi All

Hope everyone is well
I am on 2 wks started yesterday    , anyone else will be testing early Sep?

Minnie- congrats once again  

Mclean & Ruhy- be strong & don’t give up on your dream, big hug    

Sophie xx


----------



## Minnie35

WOOOHOOO well done SophieBlue, congratulations on being 2wwing!  Sending over lots of     . 


Minnie x


----------



## Mifi

Huge congrats minnie hoping its a sticky one        

Great big hugs to all those disappointed       

Sophieblue congrats at being PUPO lots of luck on the 2WW      

Love Mifi XX


----------



## carnivaldiva

So sorry McClean and Ruhy, have you both had blood tests, just to make sure

Take care of yourselves


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sophieblue, congratulations on being PUPO   . Hope the 2ww flies by and brings you good news. Good luck!   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Ruhy

No, not had a blood test as I wasn't asked to.


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi All
Thanks for all your good worlds............I wish the time was going a bit faster.......a part of me thinking I can't believe I'm on 2ww again.
I'm trying to stay positive but it's not easy sometimes...............luckily work keeps me busy.
How is everyone else doing?

Sophie xx


----------



## Diesy

Gooooooood luck Sophie Blue
Crossing fingers this one is for yooooooooooooooooo 

And I'm not even a poet - Diesy


----------



## Minnie35

Sophie just logged on to say good luck     before I go off away for a week (bloomin' teachers!)

Diesy that's beautiful!    you've inspired me....


It's Minnie here signing off for a week,
Sophie I hope it's good news next time we "speak"!


Good luck to anyone else 2wwing


Minnie x


----------



## conti.ariel

Good Afternoon,

I needed some time to put myself together and send you  the bad news; BFN.     I kept reading your messages when I felt like, finally I decided to communicate the adverse result. The OTD was on Monday 15th and at the moment I don't know when I'll TTC again. In the moment I get over, I'll go back to Barcelona. 

Sorry Mclean and Ruhy of your BFN.   Love,

Ariel


----------



## Diesy

Ariel   So sorry to hear of the -ve result.  
You take it easy and look after yourself.  
Lots of these  

Minnie, 
Hope you have a nice time.
Summer is short, 
We all whine.
Make the most,
Spend winter eating toast.

What can I say, I'm under pressure lol - Diesy xx


----------



## conti.ariel

Dear Diesy,  

It's very nice of you to be so thoughtful, I'll try to do my best.    Love,  

Ariel


----------



## Jammy J

Ariel, so sorry to hear your bfn. 

Sophie - how are you doing? Hope you are staying busy and not going to crazy. 

Hope everyone else is well. 

Afm, I had 3rd iui yesterday so officially on 2 week wait again. Had 2 folicles at 21mm each and lining of 8 so fingers crossed this time will be the one. 

JAH x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Ariel, sorry that it was a bfn for you      

Jah, good luck for your 2ww, hope that you are 3rd time lucky     

Sophie, hope you are okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Ruhy

So sorry to hear about your BFN ariel, be strong


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi All
I'm good thanks, keep having mixed feelings   about next Sat but work keeps me busy  
Ariel
I'm sorry to hear about your result, don't give up on your dream, keep going. Big hug for you   
Diesy
I'm impressed with your poetry 
Jah
How are you? 2 follicles sounds impressive this must be the one 
Sophiex


----------



## conti.ariel

SophieBlue, Ruhy, Lou-Ann and jah1234,    

Thanks for being so tender with me.   Jah, I wish you good luck on you 2WW.  

I have talked recently with my doctor in Barcelona, I feel more optimistic about my next tx, most probably I'll start sooner than I thought.  

Love,

Ariel


----------



## Tommi

Hello everyone  
Can't quite believe I can now join this thread but here I am! 
Good luck to everyone else    
T x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Tommi, good luck for your 2ww, hope that it goes quickly and brings good news   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Tommi

Thank you Lou-Ann   x


----------



## upsydaisy

Everything crossed for you Tommi     It would be great to get a first time lucky  
take care
Upsyxxx


----------



## Minnie35

Ariel,      so sorry. It knocks you sideways every time and somehow it's always a shock to find how bad it makes you feel. I'm so glad you're feeling a bit more able to plan. Keep posting on ff.   


Sophie GOOOOOOOOOD LUUUUUUUUCK for tomorrow! I'll be thinking of you      .


Tommi congratulations on your 2ww! All the absolute best     for a first time lucky!


Diesy
For poetry you truly are the winner
My rhymes will somehow always sound tinn(i)er!


Good luck to all on the 2ww xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tommi

Upsy and Minnie, thank you both!  
And good luck to everyone on the 2ww


----------



## Tommi

I'm guessing getting up early and googling "early signs of pregnancy" probably isn't a great start to my 2ww...   Need to stay away from google!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Tommi, step away from dr. google, he will fry your brain   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Tommi

I promise I won't do it again!


----------



## Diesy

Lol Tommi & Lou-Ann  

Good luck with your WW2, Tommi!  Hope it goes quick for you...I'm like that   with the clock already  

Minnie, hope you and a nice break, working on another' poem' but proper good stuff takes nurturing lol.  Yours was very touching while contrastingly beautifully grounded in reality.  Nice one!


----------



## Minnie35

Sophie how're you getting on chuck?   


Diesy:    xxx


Minnie x


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Ariel Honey I know there is nothing I can say to make it better but am sending you some hugs. Am sorry to see your news. Xxxxx

Mclean I have been losing track of what is going on recently – I so wish you had a different result and when you have dusted yourself down I am sending lots of positivity and good wishes into the future for next time so it will be waiting for you. Hugs.

Ruhy Sorry to see your news. Lots of love.

Tommi have you stayed away from those peesticks? I used to buy those cheap peesticks from amazon – you know the 100 hpt’s peesticks for about £5. MMM I thought it mean I could test more during two week wait but then realised when I got a BFP that it took about 5 weeks to show up on those things so that was a duff strategy. Have everything crossed for you.

Sophie thinking of you. xxx


F x


----------



## Tommi

Thank you Diesy! I'm feeling proud of myself as I'm on day 2 and haven't tested yet or consulted Dr Google again!    Distractions so far have included baking flans and banana muffins so the freezer is getting stocked up at least. Will need to get on with some work this week and my office is getting a tidy too. I'm very inspired by your creative writing... perhaps there should be a FF poetry prize for your creative efforts!   

Sophie - I've been thinking of you  

Fraggles...   ! I have got a couple of Clearblue pee sticks from the ovulation kits I've been using but will really try not to test until Friday week. We'll see! I bet I'll be in Boots next weekend buying up their entire stock!   But I really don't want these guys   after me!

  and    and    to everyone else on this crazy 2ww and to all who have recently tested.

T xx


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi what worked for me is during my last 2WW which was the only successful one I was so convinced it hadn't worked and AF was rearing her ugly head again that I went out and did a splurge on summer clothes which it turned out I wouldn't be able to wear until next year. Laugh out loud. Not that I am complaining.

I have to let you know that there are secret peestick police keeping an eye on you everywhere you go so no sneaky going out of town to buy your peesticks cos they might still report you. xxxx

Wishing all of you on the 2WW some sanity. xxx


----------



## sweet1

my strategy for getting a bfp was to book a holiday with a non refundable deposit and to buy 2 bottles of wine because you are so convinced it will be a BFN. The bottles are still in my cupboard and still not cancelled the holiday.....


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi Sweetsa
Great strategy maybe I should do it next time .
Maybe 3rd time will be lucky 
Sophie xx


----------



## Tommi

Fraggles and sweetsa, I like those ideas very much! At the moment I'm baking for England... brownies, nectarine and blueberry tart, sponge cakes and lemon cookies today. Fortunately I had a house full for dinner so there was plenty to offer but at this rate I'm going to run out of freezer room! 

Sophie  

T xx


----------



## Tommi

Another day, another baking session. Chocolate cake in the oven, clementine and almond cake on the way. These will have to be presents I think! 

I had an appointment with Dr Google this morning but he didn't seem to think much of my suggestion that excessive baking is a very definite sign of early pregnancy. What does he know?!

So far managed to keep these guys    happy. 

Hope everyone's enduring the weather. Bits keep falling off the house but I'm not looking. Got cakes to bake. 

T xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Tommi, it is hard not to consult Dr Google whilst on the 2ww, but glad that you are managing to keep yourself busy most of the time by baking   . Fingers crossed that you'll be baking a very special bun for the next 8 mths or so   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi

exactly what does Dr Google know because Dr Google tells us the symptoms for AF are similar to those for BFP.

x


----------



## Tommi

Thank you Lou-Ann and Fraggles!   x


----------



## Tommi

I am now officially on a 1 week wait!    

These guys    still happy and I've just been asked to provide all the sweet treats for a family gathering on Sunday so between work and baking I should get through the next few days OK!    

T x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Tommi, glad that you are managing to keep yourself busy   . I hope that this week doesn't drag too much for you and brings you good news   . When is OTD?

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Tommi

Hi Lou-Ann

OTD is Friday 16th but I'm not due until 18th. But I'll test on 16th anyway. Really busy with work this week so I'm sure it'll rush by!  

T x


----------



## Tommi

It's not rushing by  

And I'm having a   kind of day. x


----------



## Diesy

Tommi!

I know this isn't much comfort but I've written a special poem.  Weird, it came to me this morning before I read your baking posts just now.

So...drum roll...

Eat,
Cake,
On, 
Two,
Week, 
Wait.

I hope it makes the time speed up! 
Diesy xx


----------



## Tommi

Diesy, I love it! It's a great poem. And great advice too  
Thank you  
T x


----------



## caramac

Lol!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Tommi   . I hope you are having a better day today   . Not long now     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Tommi

Many thanks Lou-Ann. A bit better today but not very hopeful. Don't know why - maybe it's protection in case it's a TLN (I've decided if it is negative it's a "Tiny Little Negative" so that I can just step over it to the next treatment   crazy things make me feel better!). 
Thank you   I really appreciate this site. 

Diesy - I'm still loving the poem!  

T x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Tommi, hopefully you won't be stepping over any kind of negative   . Stay positive   . Have got everything crossed for you   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Tommi

Thank you Lou-Ann. I've had a bit of spotting this afternoon/evening. Really don't want AF to start before I've even tested


----------



## kizzi79

Just a quick update to let you know i joined the 2ww    - 2 embies put back (one made it to blastocyst the other is not quite there but was still growing) - sadly none of the others made it so none to freeze as a back up plan   . Really hoping it is now my time.

Hang in there Tommi - not long now   .

Krissi  xxx


----------



## Tommi

Everything crossed for you Krissi


----------



## greatgazza

Fingers crossed for you Tommi and Krissi     

GGx


----------



## greatgazza

P.S Deisy I've just been speaking to a publisher and I read out your poem and they want to sign you up to write a book!!!



GGx


----------



## Diesy

LMAO...which is bad as I only got my stitches out today  

Thanks gang, more WW2 poetry coming your way soon, Siegfried Sassoon has nothing on me!  

Bet y'all can't wait for my 2WW in three months 

Gooooood luck Krissi and hang in there Tommi!

     +     

   Diesy   xx


----------



## greatgazza

blimey diesy did you have your fibroid op very recently?

GGx


----------



## Diesy

Yes GG, last Tuesday, been a bit of a whirlwind.  Mmm... whirlwind fibroid op...erm not the kind of whirlwind I was hoping for haha.  My bestest chum in the whole wide world split it with me between our credit cards    It's a bit like dream, it's not really sunk in yet despite the wee stabby pains.  (I'm sure I can feel my cervix   )

How's you?   xx


----------



## Tommi

That's great news Diesy! Hope you have a very speedy recovery. I'm already trying out some poems for your 2ww... not as good as yours yet but I'm working on it!


----------



## greatgazza

Wow, you didn't hang about! good on yer.  that must be a relief it's over. hope you're recovering well, how long do you have to rest up for? what a great friend to do that with you.  i'm hanging in there, been a bit crap and depressed but plodding on and hoping my mood lifts soon.

take it easy now young lady, no abseiling this month   

hey i've just been inspired:

if you've got a broid, 
it's one you want to avoid
so get yourself some cash
and give that b**stard the slash

this poetry lark is contagious 
GGx


----------



## Diesy

OMG talent abounds the 2WW board!  That's because it is a creative and fruitful environment - lets here it for the embies, dig in!!!  Tommi, I am beside myself with longing for my poem.  Another milestone to look forward to   Don't worry about the spotting, your not anybody on here if you don't have spotting!  Here's some    

GG, that was beautiful on so many levels!  You should be very proud!  Maybe your publisher friend will be offering you a deal soon too.  Our books need to come out at a different time though, too much of a good thing, we don't want to spoil out public  

Doing ok, worse and better than I thought at the same time.  Want to be better now!  But I guess they did cut through the back of my uterus so can't expect too much   Still waiting on tests from the NHS to come through!  So kinda glad I just went for it.

Keep your chin up GG!  23 weeks, I can't believe it!  Once I'm feeling a bit better I will come visit bumps with special poem writing quill  

Diesy xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Diesy, glad that you have got those pesky fibroids sorted. Wishing you a speedy receovery      

Krissi, congratulations on being PUPO! Good luck for your 2ww,    for good news for you   

Tommi, lots of ladies getting spotting, could be implantation   . Good luck for testing tomorrow (if you haven't tested already that is   )

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Lou-Ann   
I'm far too nervous to test!    Never had spotting at this time of the month before so it's a bit alarming. Had a little more today but none last night so not like a period. Too nervous to hope too much! 

Diesy, here's a little something to keep you going until your 2ww...

Now you've had that fibroid blasted
You are nearly ready to get started 
So rest up lots and get really well
Cos when you're pregnant you're gonna feel swell!

(Promise I'll work on my technique...   )

T x


----------



## Minnie35

Tommi, what an exquisitely beautiful rhyme,
I hope the 2ww's not too hard a time,
I'm very excited and nervous for you,
I hope that soon you'll be shouting "YAHOO!"


And as for Diesy, well done on the 'broid,
I hope you feel better, maybe listen to Pink Floyd,
It'll be so fab when you can start making a baby,
Sending lots of warm wishes and   to you lady!


Krissi, this verse is just for you,
How exciting, rest well and look after you too,
and I was told to eat brazil nuts galore,
well something worked - could be that, I'm not sure!


OK was going to do another verse but I don't want to be responsible for single-handedly halving the numbers of people interested in logging onto ff!


Good luck to all 2wwers,
Minnie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## upsydaisy

Very impressed with the poetic efforts on this thread   


Tommi - I had some spotting before my BFP it can be a good sign   .  I was so convinced it meant game over I didn't test until 3 days after test day  We must arrange that meet up soon, hopefully to celebrate and not commiserate     
Good luck to all 2ww ers  
Upsyxxx


----------



## Tommi

Minnie, thank you, what a fab poem and I love my verse!  

And Upsy, thank you and yes we must! Definitely in need of cake!

I'm now into my 4th day of spotting. I did a test yesterday and it was negative. I rang the clinic to talk about doing it all again next cycle and they said I need to wait until my period arrives before knowing for sure that it hasn't worked. That's due tomorrow. The nurse I spoke to said the spotting was from damage during the IUI. I was surprised that it would take so long to show. After my hysteroscopy and polypectomy I was told that any spotting I had within 3 days would be due to the procedure. This is now over two weeks  

Been crying one minute and OK the next. Emotions literally all over the place! I so need to know what's going on. I thought a negative test was a negative test - that's it. And having felt as if a period was going to start any minute for the past two weeks, now I don't, but it is due tomorrow. Kind of feels like my body is on its own little trip and forgot to tell me! 

Anyway, a huge thank you to everyone on here. You have kept me going! I'm convinced I'll be back again    Just got to see what happens tomorrow.

Thank you  

T x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Aww Tommi, big     . I am   that your LO is a late implanter, hence the spotting, and that you will get good news tomorrow    . 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Diesy

Hi Tommi - So hoping for a turnaround tomorrow for you        No wonder your emotions are all over the place, this waiting is really tough stuff.  Take it easy this weekend and try do do nice chilled stuff.  And the poem?  Just perfect!  My useless lump, in Useless Lump Afterlife, must be still quaking from the rousing creative wordsmithness!  Take care, let us know how you get on, will be thinking of you  

Minnie - That was amazing!  If no-one else minds I'm making you 2WW Poet Laureate!  

That poem had it all,
Trouble...strife,
And nutritional advice!
Music and hopefulness for new life,
It had everything except
Tips on being a WIFE.
That's one thing we singletons don't need,
Which is why we gorgeous girlies,
Are getting up to speed!

Krissie - Hope you are doing ok   Eat up those nuts rather that going nutz 

Have a nice weekend everyone   Diesy  xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ooo... getting busy on here again - sorry my poetic skills don't stretch far so will leave that too good buddy Diesy   


      for those about to test


    for those who didn't get the right result this time ... Thinking of you and be very kind to you.


   to any BFP's out there ..... 


Would take me ages to catch up  ... Bit behind!   


Take care Mini xx


----------



## upsydaisy

Tommi -       it's so horrible being in limbo.  After my first BFN (period arrived so I didn't test  ) I got home from work slid down the wall in the hall and sat there sobbing with my coat on  .  The cat thought I'd lost the plot.  It really is the most horrendous emotional roller coaster to go through on your own   
Thinking of you    
Upsyxxx


----------



## jack2009

Evening ladies can i please join!?

I am finding it hard where to fit in best on these threads.......

Well I had EC yesterday, and am now going demented as I know from 15 eggs 9 are good and have fertilised but I wont hear anything else till monday so of course am being negative, my ET will be either monday or wednesday. Finding it hard to keep my sanity and question why I am doing it all again but of course I know why

Anyway will look forward to getting to know you ladies!


----------



## Tommi

Hello Jack - good luck for Monday! Loads of positive thoughts!      

Thank you everyone for your messages... and the poems are truly great! All over for me now after yesterday's mighty flood of biblical proportions. (Sorry ladies... way to much info!) The really strange thing is that I feel so much better now than I have done since Tuesday. I think it's the uncertainty that's so hard to deal with. I'm just not sure whether I should count day 1 as the first day I started spotting (Weds) or yesterday? All of it is really new for me. I've never had spotting leading into a period before and have never had such a flood before. Also never been early before (was due to start today). 

So, I'll definitely be back here. Just need to work out what my next treatment will be. 

Thank you again for everything - I really appreciate your messages.  

T x


----------



## upsydaisy

So sorry Tommi     .


Upsyxxx


----------



## Diesy

Tommi 

Really sorry this cycle didn't work out for you   Take it easy and get ready for the next go, looking forward is always good.  Take care!

Good luck Jack        for the eggies.  Go eggies!


----------



## Tommi

Thank you Diesy and Upsy


----------



## indekiwi

Tommi,     Hope someone is around to pour you a glass of wine and break open the chocolate.  It's so very very hard.    For what it's worth, with all my BFNs I never got anywhere near test date / my usual due date before the   's arrival.  


Jack, good luck!  


A-Mx


----------



## Tommi

Thank you A-M! I have been treated to 3 cream teas in 3 days... I may not be pregnant but I'm certainly going to look it if I get any more BFNs!

I find it strange that the treatment should upset my cycle like that because it's only the equivalent of having sex and not getting pregnant, which has never messed things up in the past.  Funny that you were always early too. Maybe it's something to do with the psychological impact of the treatment. Anyway, on with the next one! 

Thank you!  

T x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Tommi, so sorry that it was a bfn for you   . Thinking of you, take care of yourself     

Jack, good luck for your update on your embies tomorrow     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## some1

Tommi - so sorry to hear that it was a bfn   

Jack - good luck for tomorrow   

Some1

xx


----------



## Tommi

Thank you Lou-Ann and Some1


----------



## Betty-Boo

Tommi      it is so hard - and we invest so much, not only financially but emotionally and boy don't we put the pressure on ourselves .... We'd never do that to our friends but we do it to us    


Love the cream cake recovery ... 


 


Mini xx


----------



## jack2009

Thanks for the welcome ladies!

Sorry for the negative Tommi

Dont think I will get much sleep tonight I could be PUPO tomorrow or Wednesday


----------



## kizzi79

So sorry to see your news Tommi    - take care of you   .
Really hope you have good news on embies today Jack       .

AFM starting to get really anxious now as last cycle i started bleeding around this stage. Had lots of period like cramps yesterday so was on constant knicker checks. Just keep hoping this will work   . Getting impatient to test - better send the    around   

Love to all, Krissi  xxx


----------



## morrigan

Sorry tommi - it's hard - keep the faith.

Good luck jack.

Krissi - fingers crossed - when do you test ? Don't read anything into cramps -you get them with BFP as well.


----------



## jack2009

Hey ladies,

I am PUPO today! Had 2 grade A 8 cell embryos put back. Am waiting for the clinic to call shortly as there are 3 other embryos that are slowly developing one is 9 cells slightly fragmented, another is a perfect 7 cell but slow developer and the third this morning changed from 5 to 6 cells....I am abit torn about what to do as the embrioligist was lovley and spoke alot of sence she did say at this point this morning if i was NHS they wouldnt freeze but as am private they can so reading between the lines maybe they may not be viable for freeze and thaw does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Tommi

Congratulations Jack! I hope they snuggle in tight       I hope you can have a relaxing time for the rest of the day! 

Thank you everyone for your kind messages   I spoke to the clinic this morning but unfortunately won't be able to have a medicated cycle this month because   was early so I'm now on day 3 and the moment has passed already. The difference in the success rates for medicated and unmedicated that they have given me is so small that I might just go ahead with another unmedicated cycle. The only thing I am concerned about is that the nurse I spoke to said my treatment should be "as aggressive as possible" because of my age. Keep wondering if I should really just go straight for IVF. I hate all these decisions!  

Anyway, at least the sun is shining! 

T x


----------



## Diesy

Good luck Jack!       Sorry, not sure about freezing, I'd go with what the clinic suggests but it's something worth weighing up with costs.  

Tommi -   we are the same age so I know where you are coming from.  Have you had your AMH done?  I'd be tempted to try a medicated IUI and then an IVF.  But if the costs aren't astronomical for an unmedicated IUI I'd try that this month.  But don't panic, I can't even have tx till January, eeek!  I wasn't ever doing an unmedicated IUI because of going abroad and dates and scans.  They can still do a Pregnyl, or did you have that the last time.  I had a run at a medicated IUI and my folies got overexcited, 21mm on day 9 I think.

These are for you Krissi      

Diesy  xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Diesy   It's £1000 for unmedicated IUI at my clinic. I haven't been given prices for a medicated cycle. My AMH is 18.99 and antral follicle count was 12 on the left and 11 on the right. FSH is 8.1. My clinic has said that all those results give me "low" fertility potential. I really wanted to try with an unmedicated cycle and didn't have any drugs. Just tested for my LH surge. Consultant was happy for me to go unmedicated but nurse is now saying I need to step up and get aggressive! Feel like I'd love to give my body more of a chance. Even those in their twenties can take time to conceive! They haven't mentioned pregnyl... should I find out more? I am a bit worried about the overexcitement! I had a 4.5cm follie earlier this year so don't want a repeat of that!    What country are you going for? I am seriously considering it given that the UK seems to be by far the most expensive country in the world to have treatment! 

T x


----------



## morrigan

Tommi- It might be worth considering that doing medicated iui does let you see how you stim in case you ever need IVF- I would of thought the pregnyl would help the follie not get to big as you choose when ovulation is triggered (well clinic does!!) What do they stim with- I had my medicated iui with clomid tablets rather than injectables. Although I think your results sound just fine, doesnt sound like low fertility range to me. HAving a cycle off will give you a rest.

Jacks congrats on being PUPO- Hopw 2WW speeds by


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jack, congrats on being PUPO. Good luck for your 2ww    

Tommi, shame that you can't jump straight into another tx, but the break will give you time to decide which tx route to take next. Good luck   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## jack2009

Thanks ladies! Ah this bit is so horrid...but quite gutt wrenching as I am being overly careful not to pick my nearly 2 year old up and of course he is wanting his cuddles


----------



## Tommi

How are you today Jack? Hope you're feeling well and happy!


----------



## jack2009

Hi Tommi, I am swinging between positive and negative as per usual when it comes to these treatments, but my little boy made my day already by waking me up with my mum singing happy birthday mummy was so cute!

So Tommi what have you decided to do next? I am horrified at my obession in have a 2nd child so desperate for Jack to have a sibling


----------



## Tommi

Everything crossed for you Jack!  
I'm still undecided so trying not to think about it until I hear back from my clinic which will be tomorrow or Thursday. In the meantime I've got to pretend to be a normal working person!   Quite how I'm going to pull it off I don't know!


----------



## jack2009

God I know that one i go back on monday really not happy bout it but just gonna have to its so hard at times i feel like snapping and saying this is what i am actually going through i dont give a s*** bout whats happening at work ... better not tho rather they didnt know as I would only recieve very judgemental oppinions havent even thought what i would say if its positive esp as they know i dont have a boyfriend lol


----------



## Minnie35

Oh Tommi I'm so sorry   . Good luck deciding what to do this month - I hate the deciding bit too.  I'm pretty sure the pregnyl is just a trigger shot, so that they can time the IUI better - you ovulate around 36 hours after the shot. So you can still use the pregnyl while doing a natural IUI, you'd just feel more confident that it was timed well.


Krissi, how are you getting on?   


Jack, congrats on your PUPO state - sending lots of     .


Good luck to anyone else on the 2ww.


Minnie x


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Minnie, I'm still deciding what to do. I'm the type that really needs to find out as much as I can before I make a decision and this is doing my head in! So then I try to trust my body and instincts and feel so much better and more relaxed about just giving it another go on the basis that even women in their twenties take time to conceive. Then I pick up a book or contact a clinic and the overwhelming message is "You are an OLD WOMAN, it is TOO LATE, you may have eggs left but they are OLD and BAD QUALITY, it's all about AGE and you are OLD!" OK maybe that's a bit over the top but it's amazing how frequently that message gets yelled at women.  

T x


----------



## jack2009

Ahh Tommi just ignore all that rubbish its common for women these days to wait its the same propaganda that says a women thats size 12 is obese just stupid! I had an op once my sis came with me she runs marathons wears 10/12 but according to hosp literature she was classed as overweight the same goes for fertility issues makes me angry how to kick people down no wonder people get depressed! You take your time decided things at your own place everyone does things differently x


----------



## Tommi

Thank you so much Jack! I have to keep remembering that I have many friends and family members who have had babies in their 40s. My great grandmother had twins at 47! Once you step outside the fertility industry and look at real life being in your 40s is not necessarily so outrageous. I do appreciate that it may well be too late for me, but don't feel ready to give up just yet purely based on my age. 

Anyway, I hope this week is flying by for you!  

And Krissi, how is it going for you?  

T x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Tommi, just to say that I did natural IUI with pregnyl trigger shot so perfectly possible    


xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Lulu!


----------



## Tommi

Hi again Lulu - did you have clomid as well or just the trigger shot? I've been recommended clomid but am a bit concerned about it.   Need to calm down about the drugs!

T x


----------



## lulumead

Hi tommi, no I just did a natural cycle and then had a trigger. My clinic is really good with iui though as they give lots of scans so I had about three scans to get the timing right and track my follicle.  Both times I was pregnant I only had one follicle, first time with gonal f and second time which resulted in my little one, was natural. I couldn't use clomid as had already been doing injectibles!!! If I go for a second I will stick with a few natural cycles, my follicles went a bit crazy one cycle on injectibles and I produced eight of them which meant I had to cancel, and. A not sure I would want twins after having one!!!

I wouldn't worry about clomid but equally you can stick to natural if you want to. I used gonal f for a couple of cycles because the odds are higher if you have more follicles but in the end I am not sure drugs are good for my eggs!!

Xxx


----------



## lulumead

Also meant to say good luck!!!
Xxx


----------



## Tommi

Thank you Lulu, you have given me hope!    

T x


----------



## lulumead

I am a fan of natural IUI! Coco also conceived after natural IUI so there is definitely hope!!
Xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Think its probably all over for me - AF arrived last night    - clinic have advised to still test on monday but feel i know the result.

Thanks for all your support, I know so many of you know just how this feels. Krissi  xx


----------



## wizard

Krissi I'm so sorry it's so so unfair.  You must be gutted.  Take very good care of yourself.

Wizard x


----------



## Tommi

So sorry to hear that Krissi    
Take care of yourself. 

T xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Krissi big big hugs Hun xxx
It's so unfair


----------



## bingbong

oh no Krissi, I'm so very very sorry                

bingbong x


----------



## some1

Oh no Krissi, so sorry to hear that   

Some1

xx


----------



## morrigan

thinking of you Krissi xxx


----------



## Teela

Krissi so sorry hun, this journey is so cruel    

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Oh Krissi, I am so sorry hun     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bambiboo

Krissi - I'm so sorry really thought this time would be different x x


----------



## SophieBlue

Krissi

I'm sending you      
Don't give up on your dream.
Big hugs    

Sophie xx


----------



## kizzi79

Thank you for all your support ladies   .

Trying to focus on the future and not getting as depressed as last bfn. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions of things to do or tests to ask for after so many failed treatments. 

Was thinking i may try and join a gym or go swimming more regularly - my BMI is 27 so could be better. 

At last review was told the clinic don't do immune tests unless there is a history of reccurrent miscarriages - what do you all think ? (i know several of you have had good results with immune treatments)

Have been taking pregnacare conception and folic acid tabs daily - has anyone had good results with other more intense supplement regimes?

Thanks, Krissi xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Krissi  
I'm sorry I don't have any advice at all but I'm sure the other ladies here will have. I just wanted to ask you about pregnacare and folic acid. I was advised just to take the pregnacare conception and not an additional folic acid tab. Should I have been taking both?
I have also been having acupuncture and reflexology (both very relaxing) and homeopathy. 
 I think your plan for focusing on the future sounds great  
T x


----------



## kizzi79

Thanks Tommi

The pregnacare and pregnacare conception both have the UK recommended daily amount of folic acid in (400mcg) -  however some women at risk of having babies with neural tube defects or who take medication for epilepsy, are diabetic or have coeliac disease are told to take a much higher doses, so don't think an increased dose does any harm but is not essential either. 

I have read on american health websites that interestingly over there it is recommend women take 600-800mcg once pregnant.

Krissi x


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Krissi   I think I'll start adding in an extra folic acid tab every now and then.
T x


----------



## Matilda7

Hi Krissi and Tommi,

So sorry to hear about your BFNs. This thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0 - has a lot of suggestions for supplements to take to prepare for pregnancy/while pregnant. I'm giving it a go - I feel like I'm rattling, but it's worth a try! xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Matilda   
Think I'll be placing an order on Biovea later!
T x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi   , I am also taking quite a few of the supplements off the link that Matilda has posted (I also rattle   ). I think that some of them have helped with my lining (it was the best it has ever been on my last cycle), I also had 2 quite good blasts last time compared to 1 average blast the 1st time. Have you had your thyroid levels checked? I take thyroxine and although my levels were in the 'normal' medical ranges, they weren't in the best range for conception, which is around 1 - 2. Before my last cycle, I also had my anti-thyroid antibodies checked, they were 3 times the level they should have been and this can apparently affect implantation. For this I took steroids on my last cycle and got my first ever bfp. This might just be coincidence, but I feel that it was this that made the difference and will be doing the same for my next cycle. Can't help with other immune tests and treatments, hopefully someone who can will be along shortly.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Diesy

Sorry to hear of your BFN Krissi


----------



## kizzi79

Thanks everyone   .

As I knew it would the test confirmed its a bfn this morning. Am going for a review in 2 weeks to plan what next...

Thanks (You've kept me sane!!!) Love Krissi xx


----------



## Minnie35

Krissi, I can't believe it, I'm so sorry! It's SO unfair.          .

Good on you for focusing on the future, and at the same time if you do start feeling as bad as last time, just remember this time that you _will _start feeling more like your resilient self again.

My clinic gave me clexane (to thin the blood like aspirin does) and steroids to suppress immune system (prednisolone) as a precautionary measure, even though they had no reason to suspect I had immune issues. I gathered it was just in case I did. Would this be something worth mentioning to the consultant when yo see him/her for your review?

I'm really so sorry it didn't work for you this time. Keep posting how you're doing.

Minnie xxx


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi Krissi so sorry to read your news. Have you considered speaking to Dr Sher for ideas? He helped me. Coco xxx


----------



## sweet1

Krissi I was so hoping this time would be different for you. So sorry to hear about your BFN.


----------



## Mifi

Krissi so sorry to hear your news    take care


----------



## Betty-Boo

Another    for me ... Very    and at a total loss as what to do next .. Or whether this is the end of the road.  Financially and emotionally drained... can't wait to see the back to 2011.


    to all on the 2WW or just about to embark.


Mini xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

oh Mini I am so very sorry, I know there is absolutely nothing I or anyone else can say to make it any better. I am nonetheless sending many    
had been thinking of you and hoping things were going to go your way, it's so unfair   
I hope you have family and friends around to take care of you at the moment, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Mini


That so sucks. AM so sorry and am too sending you    
Lots of love always.


F x


----------



## Tommi

So sorry to hear that Mini.  
Do take care.  
T x


----------



## some1

Mini - so very sorry to hear of your BFN, thinking of you and sending lots of     

Some1

xx


----------



## greatgazza

Mini so so sorry to hear that.  Don't know what to say    

GGx


----------



## indekiwi

Mini         Words are entirely inadequate and won't change the result.  Hope someone's with you now and pouring an enormous gin and tonic for you as I type, hoisting a box of tissues and an alarming amount of chocolate.  And gives the most amazingly comforting hugs.  Take time love before making any decisions.  Thinking of you tonight.     

A-Mx


----------



## morrigan

oh mini-    thinking of you- its so unfair.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Oh Mini, I am so so sorry   . Thinking of you loads, be kind to yourself      

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Oh mini, I'm so very sorry     . It really feels just so very unfair and I was so hoping that it would be different for you. Be kind to yourself and give yourself time to make decisions. Thinking of you and sending you the biggest    possible.

bingbong x


----------



## Diesy

Mini, I'm so sad and annoyed for you that this didn't work.  It's so unfair!  I'm thinking of you and wishing for a way forward, but it takes time.  So take that time and don't rush into anything.  

Lots of these wee guys     Diesy xxx


----------



## lulumead

Krissi, big hugs, really sorry it didn't work this time.

Mini, lovely, was so so hoping that you were going to get a fantastic surprise. A good cry is definitely in order, it's so unfair. Sending you lots of love and big hug. Thinking of you. And wish I could say something that would make it easier.

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sima

Mini - I am so sorry you did not get the results you have been praying for.  Take care of yourself


----------



## kizzi79

Mini i am so sorry      - it just hurts so much, take care and if you need to chat know we are all here for you

Krissi xx

PS Thanks for all the messages everyone


----------



## caramac

Really, really sorry to read your sad news Mini....like everyone else I was so hoping for this to be your turn. Please take good care of yourself xx


----------



## Teela

Oh Mini, its so unfair and I am truly sorry, I really had everything crossed for you hun   

Teela
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mini and krissi so sorry to hear of your bfn's


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thank you    to all - have been overwhelmed with everyone's thoughts .. Means a lot.  Going to take some time out and maybe revisit / reassess things in the New Year.  Not ready to make any rash decisions right now.
Take care     Mini


    to all those on the 2WW or just about to join the madness...


----------



## jack2009

Mini and anyone else with bad news am so so sorry life can be cruel....take time to think about things but it really will be your turn.

I was starting to loose faith in the whole process but then I tested on 4th and it was   , it was third time lucky for me and feel so privelaged!


----------



## kizzi79

Congratulations jack2009 - wishing you all the best for a happy healthy pregnancy  . When's your 1st scan?

Krissi xxx


----------



## Tommi

Congratulations Jack!  
Great news! 
T x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Congratulations Jack - lovely news.


Mini xx


----------



## Diesy

That's brilliant news!  
Congratulations Jack!  
Keep well  

Diesy


----------



## GIAToo

Mini and Krissi - so sorry for your sad news       I'm in awe of your continued strength   

Jack - congratulations on your BFP - hope the next 8 months are smooth and trouble free    

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jack, congratulations on your BFP   . Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## jack2009

Thanks so much girls I will never forget on how lucky I am! I think my scan will be in 3 weeks as am 5 weeks today....however the nerves never stops does it as now am anxious my bubble will burst!

Mini and Krissi thanks for your support I truely hope your dreams and everyone elses come true xxxxx


----------



## morrigan

COngratulations Jack- dont forget we have awaiting for scan thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=263640.588

Hope the next few weeks speed by


----------



## sweet1

Congratulations on your BFP Jack, wonderful news.

So sorry to hear about your BFN Mini. Like the others said it is so unfair. I truly hope the next one whenever it may be will be the one for you. Look after yourself xx


----------



## Marra

Great to hear about your BFP Jack - congratulations!

Marra
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

jack congratulations on your BFP


----------



## Fraggles

Not posted on here for a while but if there are any singles out there lurking who are in the midst of tx or their 2WW am sending you lots of good luck and positive thoughts.


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Girls

so I had my first attempt at AI with known donor/co-parent 10 days ago, of course I couldn't wait to test today but I think I may have just done it too early. BFN.

However I was pretty sure it worked - been feeling more fatigued than usual, running to the loo, had a funny little bleed for a few days, even felt a tiny bit sick on a couple of occasions...

I'd rather know sooner than later, as I have a diving (!) holiday booked, so I won't be able to go if I am pregnant. Co-daddy is very excited by my progress as well, but what is the soonest I should test again?

Also, do you reckon I would get a refund for my trip due to health reasons from my travel insurance?

Fingers crossed...


----------



## Marra

hi Broody Chick

I would say 10 days post an AI is a bit too early - maybe leave it till 14 days if you possibly can, or you could try at 12 days with a sensitive test. It's so hard the not knowing though, I completely sympathise   

I'm not sure about the trip insurance refund but I would definitely give it a go when you get your BFP! I also have fingers crossed for you.

Marra
x


----------



## BroodyChick

Thank you Marra!
I hope so too, although it would suck for the diving, but I've been wanting a baby a lot longer than I planned this trip. In any case, if it's a BFN then I will have something fun to look forward to and hopefully won't be so gutted, best not to get my hopes too high.

I feel lucky I have such a supportive KD, I confided in 2 of my closest friends (one has a son, the other is 40 and desperate to be a mummy herself), other friends may not really understand. I've not told my family yet as I want it to be a surprise.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Broodychick agree with Marra - far too early     


   


Not quite sure who's on the 2WW - but am thinking of you all and wishing you all the very best  - with a positive outcome   


Mini xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Broodychick have everything crossed for you and too early like the others say. And a holiday may be the perfect tonic.

Not sure you could get a refund for being pregnant but worth trying. I flew back at 33 weeks and 6 days - usually airline limit is 28 weeks but the one I flew with was 34 and when I had a conversation with either the agent or travel agent they said pregnancy wouldn't be a could enough reason to cancel as it is a natural event or some such words. I guess they mean it isn't like being suddenly diagnosed with a disease or illness. You might get a refund if it a long way of and just the deposit.

Besides fingers crossed you get fantastic news in a few days.

Marra Thinking of you.
xx


----------



## Minnie35

How are you doing Marra?


Broody Chick I hope yours changes for you - fingers crossed! x


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies  

Fingers and toes crossed for anyone on the 2ww... I am about to join you again. After a couple of months off (family bereavement) I had a scan and trigger shot today and treatment booked for tomorrow. Can't wait!

Wonder how much baking I'll get done this time around? Still got a full freezer from last time!

    

T xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Broodychick, how are you? I hope that your result turned round for you   

Tommi, sorry to hear about the family bereavement   . Good luck for your 2ww, hope it flies by for you and brings good news   

Good luck to amyone else on the 2ww   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Marra

Good luck for your treatment tomorrow Tommi, and hope you're looking forward to the baking! That's a good tip for passing the time... Sorry to hear about your family bereavement  

Marra
x


----------



## Tommi

Many thanks Marra and Lou-Ann!


----------



## morrigan

good luck tommi


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi thinking of you. xx


----------



## Matilda7

Hope it's gone well today Tommi x


----------



## Tommi

Thank you ladies! All went well today. Had very relaxing acupuncture just before and afterwards and they left me relaxing in the room for half an hour too so I'm feeling totally chilled out! Got everything crossed now.

I'm wondering what to do about all the supplements I've been taking. I'll carry on with the pregnacare and I think it's good to take selenium on the 2ww isn't it? What about CoQ10? I'll stop the DHEA for now. Apart from the pregnacare I'm a bit random with the doses. Should I be aiming for particular amounts in the 2ww? Last time I just took pregnacare and as they think it was a chemical pg I'm keen to do a bit more to support myself through these weeks.

Thanks again everyone - I really appreciate all the positive vibes! Going to put my feet up now  

T xx


----------



## Marra

Glad all went well Tommi.

I'm not sure about the supplements questions I'm afraid - I have just taken something like Pregnacare and also tried to eat selenium rich foods such as brazil nuts and pineapple juice. It sounds like you're doing the right things though - putting your feet up and chilling out a bit sounds good!

Marra
x


----------



## morrigan

Sounds like you are doing everything possible Tommi- theres some really good stuff on supplements in Agates immune FAQ just look under S http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0


----------



## Diesy

Hey Tommi - Good luck duck!  

Keep going with the Q10 for sure, I'm sure it's on Agate's thread thingy.  The clinic has you on progesterone?  If you are looking for some catch-up while feet-up, Pan Am is fun...or Death in Paradise if you need some sun  

 doll for this one being the one  
    
Diesy xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much Diesy!  

I think Agate says not to take CoQ10 during pregnancy or after transfer (guess that means a no for us iui ladies too?). The clinic hasn't put me on anything. Just got to wait to see what happens   I think I'll just have the pregnacare and EFAs. 

Watching Miracle on 34th Street by the fire now. Still not dressed and quite enjoying being super lazy!

Thank you Marra and Morrigan too  

T xx


----------



## Diesy

Hey Tommi,

That's not super lazy, your body will be busy enough    Chrimisis movie, aw.  Certainly the weather for it here!  

I might have read it all wrong then about the Q10.  I'd consider getting a prescription for progesterone from your clinic on Monday.  Most people do it for tx, it supports gestation.  Don't worry about it though.  It's a bit sneaky because it gives your pg symptoms.  

I'm so half cut!  I went out for a can of beans for lunch.  Passed by the show flats at the bottom of the road and they forced wine on me!  Glass and a half of Cava later I want to move in and am I'm singing back up the road!  And I might as well not be dressed, just dressed enough for the dogwalk.  Now I need a nap before I head back out   

Gooooood luuuuuuuck...exciting!  Diesy xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Diesy

I think I'll give my clinic a call on Monday. Wonder why they didn't prescribe it? I will find out more...

So, how many flats did you buy?! Good for you having a drink on your dog walk! Sounds very civilised!

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Tommi - you probably don't need anything else as your body will be producing all the estrogen and progesterone you need naturally.        for this cycle,


Mini xxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much Mini!   x


----------



## Diesy

Tommi - It's the only time I seem to get a drink these days! (Only bought a couple of flats this weekend, good thing they didn't have something stronger!)  xx


----------



## Tommi

Sounds very restrained Diesy!  

Well, the baking has started. Made some mincemeat for mince pies and a chocolate cake. Can't spend the next two weeks cooking though    Need to get some work done!

T xx


----------



## babynumber

Hello Ladies,

Not sure I'm in the right place, but wanted to ask for advice. I wondered if anyone has had success with AI donor sperm at home? Particularly over 40's ladies?

I'm not able to afford IVF and am thinking of trying the donor method as a last chance.  (If I can find a suitable donor of course).  Chances of it working for me are very low, since I don't always ovulate even times when I did use clomid.  With my ex partner I tried for about a year and for some reason I just didnt fall pregnant.  It's obviously an age thing.  (I'm nearly 41) 

x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Babynumber - welcome to the madness ... might be worth posting in the Singles Intro thread too.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236072.0

I've found this thread but it is very old - worth looking at though for some info and a starting point.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=221810.0

  

Mini xxx


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies  

Can't believe I'm already a week through this 2WW. I am actually quite enjoying it (thanks to Upsydaisy's top tip!). Tried to stay out of the kitchen but have to admit to making about 100 mince pies and some banana muffins. At least I've done something towards Christmas! 

Does anyone know what the HFEA fee is for every time you have a treatment? Is it something to do with admin or keeping records? It's quite a lot (£52.50). Just wondering what we get for it or if it's just for the opportunity to have IUI?

Thank you!  

T xx


----------



## Diesy




----------



## Tommi

Love the tree!


----------



## Diesy

It's to go with your mince pies Tommi!  I didn't want to adulterate it's beauty and positivity with words.

Glad this week has sped by for you and hopefully the next one will too.  I bet in some ways you don't want it to end either, or that's how I'd feel.  I   denial, where would life be if we didn't have it.  Hope you aren't going to    (email to follow)

Diesy xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Diesy!   It really is truly beautiful and I can feel the positivity glowing from it!  

I am actually quite enjoying it this time. I've definitely been more relaxed even though I have absolutely no signs of pregnancy. But Dr Google does keep telling me that there aren't any to experience this early on so I guess I have to accept that!

Think I'll have a go at tidying my office now. Then maybe think about some lights for Christmas, although nothing so spectacular as your tree! 

T xx


----------



## Diesy

Yeah, Dr Google has a good point!  Just remember some people get to 8 or 9 months without any symptoms.    Some people know, some don't, ain't it annoying that everyone is different.  Just enjoy each day    Feel free to throw this post in my face if I ever get to 2WW  

Take it easy xx


----------



## Tommi

It's amazing that some don't know right until the end. Cannot imagine that! Also can't imagine "knowing" with any certainty. I think I would probably put that down to wishful thinking!

Office is looking quite a bit tidier now. Shame I didn't get the article finished but hey!    It's Friday and Strictly will be on soon. These are the priorities in life.  

T xx


----------



## Diesy

Got everything crossed for you Tommi!

If The Witch,
Knows her place.
She'll stay away,
T'would be ace!

Diesy   xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Diesy! But the evil witch showed up uninvited so it's another BFN for me.


----------



## Diesy

Aw Tommi, so sorry   Seems so inadequate, those words.  Hope you can do some nice things and have only lovely people around to make it easier.  Third time lucky for you...and we can be cycle buddies next time.  But I wish it had worked this time.  Roll on 2012.  Hugs & hugs xxx


----------



## upsydaisy

So so sorry Tommi  , I was really hoping it would happen for you this time      
Take care
Upsyxxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Diesy and Upsy   
Clinic told me I have to have a month off which makes sense but is still frustrating. There was just enough time to get another treatment in before Christmas. But at least I can have a short break and recover. Never going to give up! xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Tommi      tbh sort of agree with your clinic - best thing ever was the break I took last year - ok it was enforced and due to work - but it really helped me to step back and get some focus and come back rarring to go.


Take very good care and please don't be hard on you - those who are fortunate to try au-naturel are    like mad and don't just rely on the one try a month .. unlike us.
    for a fresh start and new year - I for one am looking forward to seeing the back to 2012.
Mini xxxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Mini  
I know it makes sense to have a break. Today has been particularly alarming... AF is not so much flow as (sorry, about to be tmi) great lumps of tissue. I hope that's just the clomid. It's hideous.
I hope the new year is a great one for you, and everyone xx


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi had everything crossed for you and sorry it wasn't to be this time but also agree that a few weeks of time out to chill and enjoy Xmas may just be what is needed for a fresh and glowing start to your New year.
xxx


----------



## Minnie35

Tommi    so sorry - it's always just so hard when it doesn't work.  I was always in this state of anxiety to have the next try when it didn't work, but in retrospect completely agree with the other ladies, it's so hard emotionally that a break might do a world of good - it  just gives you enough time to become yourself again a bit more.  I never managed more than 2 tries without a break - even though at the time I just wanted to get on with it, looking back I think carrying on wouldn't have been good for me and probably wouldn't have worked anyway because of my state of mind.


If you can, concentrate on doing things you like doing, and keeping warm and well so you're all positive and ready to get going in 2012 -  and keep us posted how you're feeling!   


Minnie xxx


----------



## some1

Tommi - so sorry to read you had a bfn    

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Tommi, so sorry it was a BFN   . Take care and be kind to yourself     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much Fraggles, Minnie, Some1 and Lou-Ann.   I had a horrid day yesterday but am feeling more together today. Almost pleased now to be having a break although slightly fearful about next steps. My clinic wants me to have another go at IUI before thinking about IVF. But I've had exactly the same experience with both my IUIs... spotting which eventually turns into v heavy AF. Not sure if I should really be asking more questions or if I should just give it another go. I'm seeing my GP tomorrow - he's very supportive. Will be good to get his opinion.
Thanks everyone - you make it all so much easier  
T xx


----------



## kizzi79

Big hugs Tommi      - hope your GP is able to help you with some answers.

Krissi xx


----------



## Diesy

Tommi  

Aw      

It might be worth having your gp refer you for some tests.  I'm seeing someone tomorrow.  Take care, Diesy xxx


----------



## lulumead

Hi tommi, just a thought but have you had HCGBeta done even when started spotting? I just wonder if heavier AF is due to something going on but not sticking? Just a thought ...you know your body best.

I would be inclined to stick to more IUIs if your clinic thinks you have a good chance, maybe look into adding clexane after IUI....I also took baby aspirin the whole way through...who knows if it helps!  also are you having follicle scans and Trigger?

Crossing everything that the next time is the one.  
Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Lulumead. I've never had HCGBeta done but I did have two follicle scans and a trigger this time round. I do wonder if something is going on as the post IUI-periods are so different from a normal period. Is that common? Although this time the spotting was bright pink. Amazing the colours your body can produce!
Thank you for your suggestions. I have a list of questions for my GP and may ask to see my consultant at the clinic before the next IUI in January. I'll be back on the clomid just after new year so I guess it's not too long to wait!
Thanks everyone. Makes it so much easier to have your support, advice and good wishes  
T xx


----------



## Marra

So sorry to hear it was a BFN Tommi - sending you big hugs    I also agree that it's good to have a break between IUIs - I did loads one after the other and it was far too much - I felt like a zombie but just couldn't get off the treadmill - so an enforced break can do the world of good.

Marra
xx


----------



## Tommi

Many thanks Marra. I am warming to the idea of a break now.   Just seen my GP and he thinks something may be trying to happen but for some reason gives up. He thinks I may be anaemic so has ordered a load of blood tests including liver function and thyroid function. Hopefully everything will be normal!
Thank you  
T xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Tommi, glad to hear that your GP is being helpful with running some tests for you. I hope that they throw up a simple problem that can be rectified easily and your next cycle is the one   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## greatgazza

tommi sorry to hear about your bfn.

when you get the blood results ask for copies of them even if your doc says they're normal.  the nhs guidelines for TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone) are not the same as what they need to be for ttc.  you need a TSH of around or under 2 but most GPs would call higher numbers normal which would be no use for us.  might be worth having a look on the immunes thread as if you have a supportive GP he might do all the 'level 1' tests for you.  have a look at Agate's FAQ.

GGx


----------



## lulumead

Hi tommi,

If your iron levels might be low you could take spatone or floradix which is just a natural iron supplement. I am now taking spatone regularly And it's pretty gentle but effective at keeping levels up. Stick it in orange juice though!
X


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much for your suggestions ladies. Really appreciated.  
I should get the results by Thursday. I haven't really felt well since the weekend. Have had a headache since last Weds which is starting to get me down and AF only lasted for Sat and Sunday. That's really unusual for me. 
Hopefully will feel more normal soon!
T xx


----------



## Diesy

Hey Tommi, sorry your not feeling well   Clomid thins the lining so maybe that's why AF finished early.  Good luck with the tests.  I got some done yesterday too and was given a 6 week turnaround.  Must be going to the lab by carrier pigeon.  Let us know how you get on, there is always an expert here, where would we be without FF    

 Diesy xx
(Email on it's way!)


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Diesy  
Six weeks? What are they doing to take so long?!  
I don't know where I would be without FF! This site has answered so many questions and inspired me so much. So pleased I found it!
T xx


----------



## Diesy

Hey Tommi - They are doing a genetic check too.  It was on offer so I thought I might as well, I'm not expecting any surprises      Eeek!  I'm glad your GP is doing your tests and then for the next time if you need a little something extra you'll be sorted.  The good news is your body is responding to tx, I think that's good, they'll sort you out, you are making progress        

Hope you are feeling ok today    xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Diesy  
Everything crossed for your tests!      
T xx


----------



## Fraggles

hello

are there any brave wonderful women on their 2ww as this thread is a wee quiet. if you are lurking sending you lots of good wishes


F x


----------



## Matilda7

I am!  Although I'm trying my best not to think about it too much.  My OTD is 8th Feb, which will be 16 days after EC - any thoughts on how much earlier than this I could test and get a reliable result? x


----------



## Diesy

Hi Matilda - Good to see you here!  I know how hard it is to hold out but I'd try to wait till otd.   I've done WW2 with a natural 'go' and was clock watching for days and days with mega symptoms.  But from a potential head wreck point of view I'd try to hang on.   Maybe try a day before if you have to but it can go either way with these sensitive tests.  
    
Roll on 8th of Feb! xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Matilda - fingers and toes crossed... 


Mmm... testing - some test early - some wait until OTD.  When using your own eggs you'll have used a trigger which may still be in the system and give a false +.
Personally, I'd leave to a min of 14 days passed EC - but probably wait until OTD.  I've done the early testing bit and it drove me    I became obsessed with pee sticks.  We're each different and think differently when it comes to testing.  


   
Mini xx


----------



## Matilda7

The trigger shot's already out of my system - I tested the day of EC and the day of ET - got a faint line the first time and nothing at all on ET day.  I'm thinking I might test next weekend, which would be only a few days early.


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

I tested 9dp3dt and got a faint positive and a definate positive 13dp3dt both embryos took but 1 ended as blighted ovum the other my beautiful boy


----------



## Matilda7

I might try on Saturday - that'll be 7dp5dt.  I'm just so impatient.  I've read that if you have implantation bleeding then you can usually get a positive two days later, as that's the time that it takes for the HCG to get into your urine.  I know not everyone gets implantation bleeding but I think I'll be on constant knicker watch all week! xx


----------



## fayster

Hi, can I join this thread, please?

I'm currently on 2ww (well, clinic have 18 day wait) following DIUI on 23rd, so OTD is 10th Feb, though AF would naturally be due on the 2nd!  Guess that's the effect of the clomid changing my cycle.  

I'm finding the 2ww so much harder this time round, I had DIUI last year but wasn't single then so had distractions. Time just seems to pass sooooooo slowly at the moment - I've even done my ironing to keep myself busy!

What do other people do to take their minds off it?

Matilda, my fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Tommi

Matilda and Fayster... Good luck!    
Fayster... I seem to bake my way through my 2wws! I find it very relaxing. Still have a freezer full from the last time     You never know it might work for you!

Txx


----------



## Matilda7

Good luck Fayster!  I don't have any tips on how to get through this as I only had my ET yesterday and am already climbing the walls!  I'm actually glad that I'm back in work on Tuesday as that should help to take my mind off it xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

7dp5dt is far too early .... but its up to you - if it is a BFN - remember you've still got loads of time.  If implantation is taking place then your HCG won't be high enough to pick up on a test.  Personally, having experienced the madness - I'd wait.     


Fayster       


  Mini x


----------



## Tommi

I'm with you Mini... the longer you leave it, the more accurate the test. I won't test again. My period will either come or not. That's all we need to know really! Txx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Tommi are you on the 2WW too?       for you too lovely.


Mini xx


----------



## Matilda7

OK, I'll try to hold out but I can't make any promises!! x


----------



## Fraggles

LOL Tommi b4 i saw your post i was going to say you bake your way through whereas I peestick test my way through and generally   


Fayster / Matilda lovely to see you on here. There are loads of fantastic single women on the singles thread who are really supportive and very wise. Hope it speeds by quickly and you get the right result.


Lots of love


xxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Matilda, congrats on being PUPO!  On my second cycle of IVF, I tested 7dp5dt and it was a negative, at 8dpt it was a faint positive which didn't show up straight away, but I still think that that is a little early for most results to be accurate. Good luck   

Fayster, good luck with your 2ww too   

Tommi, good luck to you too if your amidst the 2ww madness too   

Good luck to anyone else that I have missed   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Tommi

Thanks for the good wishes ladies... I'm not on my 2ww yet. Hopefully having another go in Feb. I'm bound to be on here telling you all about it when it finally happens!   
Txx


----------



## fayster

Hi ladies  and thanks for the welcome.  

Tommi, I do have one of those friendship cake mixes on the go at the moment, so that could be the way forward.  I'm planning 3 cycles  of IUI, so if this month isn't successful I'll be with you in February too.x

Matilda, I have to admit to testing already, but it was a few days ago, when I knew it would be +ve due to the HCG trigger.  I know it's sad, but I just wanted to see the lines  .  Now I'm at the stage where if it's a faint bfp, I won't know if it's still trigger or early bfp, so there's no point at the moment.  Mind you, my boobs are a lot less sore now than they have been so the trigger must be on it's way out and in a few days, I shall be fighting to stop myself POAS.

As I'm now a week post IUI, I shall join you in the knicker checking  

xx


----------



## Matilda7

Does anyone know if you can feel implantation?  I've had a kind of stabbing pain in my uterus last night and again this morning - do you think it means anything or am I maybe just hallucinating?! xx


----------



## indekiwi

Matilda, sorry honey but I think it's highly improbable that you can feel implantation - the embies are just too tiny at this stage.  If you think about it, most people don't feel their babies moving until they are over 18 weeks pregnant, when they are much much bigger.  Hugs to you - the TWW really does fool around with your head and your body. 


Fayster, hope you're hanging in there.  



   



A-Mx


----------



## Matilda7

Just did a HPT and got a faint positive


----------



## Fraggles

A tentative congrats. which make hpt and how many more will u do or r u more sane than me during tx?


----------



## morrigan

oo matilda sounds promising!


----------



## Matilda7

Thanks Fraggles and Morrigan - I used a First Response Early Result test.  The positive line's more faint than the negative one but it's definitely there, and is still there 3 hours later!  I used some cheap strip ones yesterday morning and this morning and both were negative, then I got home from work and just thought I'd try a First Response.  I don't think the cheap ones I've got are much good because they're supposed to be more sensitive than the First Response, but obviously didn't pick anything up.  I've also got a Clear Blue test that the clinic gave but I'll save that for OTD.  What tests would you recommend Fraggles? xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

First Response every time - then onto the digi ones that give you the weeks - think me and Fraggles were addicted to those      Never trust a cheapo.


    fab news .. M xx


----------



## Matilda7

Now I'm a bit nervous because it was the cheap ones that I used to check that the HCG shot was out of my system - I tested on EC day and got a positive and again on ET day and got a negative.  I maybe should've used the First Response for that to make absolutely sure.  Oh well, will just have to keep testing and wait for the line to get darker! xx


----------



## lulumead

i agree with mini First response then onto the digital ones which are completely addictive!!!!  I did them every two to three days when I was first pregnant!!

Fingers crossed. xx


----------



## Matilda7

Are the digital ones that give you the weeks the Clear Blue Conception Indicator?


----------



## lulumead

yep...google them as you can often get them cheaper online....i reckon i did about 8 of them!!!


----------



## Matilda7

Tested again this morning with one of the cheap tests and got a very faint positive, so feel a bit better now as it was negative yesterday so I don't think it can be due to the hcg injection.


----------



## Tommi

Matilda this sounds promising! Is it OTD today? I'm getting very excited here!


----------



## Matilda7

Tommi, my OTD's not until 8th Feb, I'm just very naughty!x


----------



## Tommi

Well, Matilda... you leave me no option...  

          





Everything crossed for you!

T xx


----------



## Fraggles

Matilda i was always naughty and had a bulk supply of hpt's xx


----------



## fayster

Oooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh, Matilda!  This does sound promising!  Tentative congratulations from me too.xxx

I just came on to say that I got a -ve this morning so was going to count myself out this month, but as it was an internet cheapie (albeit a very sensitive one) I might not give up hope just yet  .

I was feeling really positive about it, you know, everything was timed right, I had loads of symptoms until this morning, even my dog has been extra clingy, but a -ve test at 11dpiui has brought my mood right down.  Oh well, at least I'll know next time not to worry about symptom watching  
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

fayster      .. is that still not a wee bit early?? I'd wait until 14 days past if it were me.  Implantation can take anything from 6-10 days past ovulation and then HCG will start to rise.  
    for a change xxx


----------



## Matilda7

Fayster, I think Mini's right, it's too early for a definite result.  You can get a positive this early, but not getting one doesn't mean you're not pregnant, for some people implantation just takes longer or it just takes longer for HCG to get into your urine.  Don't give up yet!  Fingers crossed for you


----------



## some1

Matilda - tentative congratulations from me too !   

Fayster - 11dpiui definitely too early for definitive result.  I tested neg at 11dpiui, then had bfp at 14dpiui - that bfp is now 3 years old!!  Sending you     for a bfp in a few days time!

Some1

xx


----------



## Diesy

Fayster - I'm joining the wait till till 14 days gang. Good luck      

Matlida - sounding good - fingers crossed!


----------



## Matilda7

Tested again with a First Response this morning and got a much darker line than on Thursday night.  The cheap tests also show a definite positive now too


----------



## Lou-Ann

Matilda, ooo Congratulations on your BFP!! 

Fayster, I hope that your result changes by OTD   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Tommi

Very exciting Matilda! 

Fayster - anything can happen on this journey.   Hang on until OTD.   

Txx


----------



## lulumead

Great news matilda...I am betting on twins with such an early result 
Xxx


----------



## lulumead

Faster....definitely hang on til OTD, I think I tested faintly positive at 12 days post IUI but it really does depend on when implantation happens. Not over til it's over ;-)

I think I must be a bit mad as I am actually missing not having 2WWs to do and getting to test, and yet at the time I found it soooo hard....weird.
Xx


----------



## Matilda7

Thanks everyone!  Lulumead, twins has definitely crossed my mind, the FR test I did on Thursday (at 5dp5dt) was at 6pm, so my urine was quite diluted with all the water I've been drinking.  The doctor did say that if I get pregnant then there'd be a 40% chance of twins, so it wouldn't be that much of a surprise


----------



## Sima

Congratulations Matilda - it looks like an early positive for you


----------



## indekiwi

Matilda,         
Hope it's all smooth sailing from here on!
Fayster, good luck and hang on in there on the testing front.     


A-Mx


----------



## fayster

Ahh, thank you all so much for your positivity and support, but AF here now.  Another month, another round...

I'm not sure what to do though, with it being Saturday and my clinic being closed till Monday.  Do you think it's ok to just start the clomid again tomorrow, and then let them know on Monday?  The plan has always been to do consecutive cycles.

Proper full blown congratulations this time, Matilda!!  xxx


----------



## Diesy

Fayster       If that's what you have planned with your clinic I don't see why you shouldn't start the clomid.  If you were doing it naturally I believe this is the form. 

Matilda - congrats again    

Diesy xx


----------



## Sima

Fayster - I'm sorry it didn't work out for you this time.


----------



## Tommi

Really sorry to hear that Fayster  
I agree with Diesy. Take your clomid dose today and then speak to the clinic first thing to let them know what's happened. If for any reason they tell you not to use clomid this month you will only have had one tablet. (That said, there's absolutely nothing medical about my training - I'm only saying what I would probably do in your position.) Do they have an emergency line you can contact them on? I would try that, otherwise just take the clomid and double check tomorrow.
  
Everything crossed for next time!  
T xx


----------



## Matilda7

Really sorry to hear that Fayster


----------



## Lou-Ann

Fayster, sorry that it didn't work for you this time     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

matilda congratulations on your bfp - whoop whoop first time lucky! I hope that you recipient also got happy news.

Fayster I hope that your time soon comes, 
Lx


----------



## Matilda7

It's my OTD tomorrow and I'm still testing positive.  The positive line on my FRER test this morning was slighter darker than the negative one!  Just done a Clearblue Digital Conception Indicator when I got home from work (I know I shouldn't have really, as I should've waited for first morning urine, but they'd just come in the post and I couldn't resist!) - it says 2-3 weeks since conception (EC was 2 weeks and 1 day ago).  Will do the other one in the morning and see if it says the same thing.

Will phone the clinic in the morning and hopefully get my first scan date!  For those of you with experience of egg share, do you think it's worth me asking tomorrow if my recipient has also got her BFP?  I presume she'll have the same OTD as me.


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Matilda7        

so thrilled for you defo think twinnies for you missy hope your well thou.

When i did eggshare i asked about recipient and they found out for me, unfortunatly it was negative.

I cant wait to start now have started pill today the journey begins haha.


Katiexx


----------



## Matilda7

Thanks Katie, will ask them about my recipient when I phone tomorrow.  Not long to go for you now! xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

matilda I was a recipient and I asked about my donor (egg sharer) and they told me later she had a biochemical pregnancy i had a bfn


----------



## kizzi79

Well i've officially joined the 2ww following a natural iui at 12.40        

Anyone joining me in the madness?

Krissi xx


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Krissi!  
            
Txx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fayster       take care and take time.


    for Krissi - fingers and toes crossed


Lovely news Maltilda - rest up and take care.


Mini xxx


----------



## Matilda7

Good luck Krissi!  When's your OTD? x


----------



## some1

Good luck Krissi !               

Some1

xx


----------



## Diesy

*Good luck Krissi!*


----------



## fayster

Good luck Krissi!  How's the wait going so far?
xx


----------



## Minnie35

Congratulations Matilda! I hope you're resting well and enjoying the fab news sinking in.


Hiya Krissi!  Good luck        , I hope this one's the one!




Fayster sweetheart, I'm so sorry this wasn't the month...  it's so horrid every time it doesn't work.  Give yourself time if you need it to bounce back.


Minnie x


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies  

Here I am again after DIUI yesterday. OTD is 29th Feb. Trying to stay calm but feeling kind of   and a little bit   and I had one of these  when a woman hogged a table before getting her drink in the cafe. I mean, how could she?! After the buserelin, gonal f, ovitrelle and now the crinone I'm not holding back!    

Think I'd better stay in for a few days  

Good luck to all on here!  

Txx


----------



## kizzi79

Welcome to the madness Tommi    - I feel like    at people this week and I haven't even had any drugs this time    - good job i'm on a/l from work. Think I may be in need of the pee stick police by next week    - really desperate to know if its worked   .

Krissi  xxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Krissi! I'm sure our friend Diesy would say that anyone who gets it from a woman on 2ww probably deserves it! 
Here's hoping we can stay calm and relaxed until we get good news!


----------



## Matilda7

Good luck to you both!xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi and Tommi, good luck on your 2ww. Hope that they pass quickly and bring good news   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Lou-Ann!


----------



## Marra

Good luck Krissi; Good luck Tommi - I have everything crossed you'll both be getting positive results    

Marra
xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Matilda and Marra! xx


----------



## kizzi79

Thank you lovely ladies   

Krissi xx


----------



## fayster

Good luck Krissi and Tommi!      How's it going so far?

I'm joining you again, had IUI this morning. OTD 7th March, though AF due around 1st so will test then.

xx


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Fayster!         
I'm only slightly crazy at the moment. Crazy, but not quite  yet! Progesterone making it virtually impossible to get out of bed. This week's going to be interesting at work!  

Txx


----------



## Fraggles

Kriss hugs and lol at the same time I was always the same during tx and when I was on clomid you would have thought I was schizophrenic - I thought I was unaffected but realised looking back I had no edit button - I gave some highly annoying people the truth and took no prisoners.    Fingers crossed that you get your BFP.


Tommi you know I am walking this path alongside you so to speak until you have a bouncy wee bonnie little one in your arms who you can pass all your recipes on to. Good luck hope this is the one for you. xxxx


Fayster what can I say - Good luck and stay from the peesticks until the 1st at the earliest. Good coming from me as I always become peestick obsessive - thank god for overnight delivery from amazon or perhaps there should be a counsellor on FF to help coach people to stay away from those peesticks until OTD.


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Fraggles. I really appreciate your support. If he or she ever decides to come, baking will be high on our list of activities!   

The clinic warned me that anything I feel will be down to the progesterone so I shouldn't symptom spot. But I don't actually feel anything but tired! No twinges, nothing!  

Cinema tonight. That should distract me. Well, George Clooney will at least  

Txx


----------



## Betty-Boo

to the 2WWers...


Hope you're not going too   


     T xx


----------



## karenstar

Thought it time I moved over from the IUI thread! Now 11dpo, had symptoms for 3 days and starting to get my hopes up a bit too much. Woke up light headed and nauseous today, and have ongoing lower backache and mild pains & cramps in the right area. None of this is normal for me except on CD1-2.  

How is everyone else on 2ww doing? Tommi, hope the cinema was a distraction.

 to Krissi, Fayster and anyone else on 2ww.

  

Karen


----------



## fayster

Lol, Fraggle, guess what I just ordered from amazon    

Karen, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Tommi, hope the cinema was distracting, was it the Descendants?

Krissi, I'm on leave this week too, I'm hoping it will make the time go quicker, it usually flies by when I'm not at work!!


----------



## some1

Krissi, Tommi, Fayster and Karenstar - just wanted to send you all lots of       on your 2wws!

Some1

xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Thetis (great name!), Karen, Fayster and Some1  

I thought the Descendants was great. Very un-Hollywood for a Hollywood film. Showed the dysfunction of relationships in all their glory. Would like to see Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close next. Also watched The Unbearable Lightness of Being yesterday. That's a great film. 

Happy Sunday everyone! It's an early pancake day for me. Haven't done any baking yet on this 2ww but have some friends round for pancakes. Had another epic 9 hour sleep last night. I can deal with the tiredness if I get great big chunks of sleep like that! (Hmmmm... not sure I'm quite prepared for motherhood...!)

Txx


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi

I slept the best I ever had when I was pregnant - I had really deep sleeps despite the endless trips to the toilet and each time I just quickly went back to sleep. 

xx


----------



## Tommi

Fraggles that sounds fabulous! I have had some really good sleeps since last Weds. Might ask if I can be on the crinone for the rest of my life!


----------



## kizzi79

Well have been to boots and brought their entire supply of pea sticks (well almost!!) - better send the    round. Going to TRY and hold out until at least Tuesday. Am just so nervous its going to be yet another BFN   

Really hope your doing ok Tommi, Fayster and Karen.


----------



## karenstar

Long sleeps sound good! I get to sleep okay, but then wake up for the loo and lie awake with busy head for a while after  

I've only got 3 pee sticks. Planning to use the first tomorrow. Af due anytime from tomorrow until Friday. Should be tomorrow but I've been late 3 of the last 4 so being open-minded. I don't feel pg today and trying to prepare for a bfn. 

Done a bit of cooking over the weekend. Have been working through a soup bible book. Made broccoli and almond soup yesterday which was edible but missing something, and today made roast pepper soup which was good. Pepper was fun to make as you had to burn the peppers under the grill then try and peel the skin off. 



Karen


----------



## Minnie35

Krissi, Tommi, Karen and Fayter, sending lots of      your way - good luck on the 2ww, and I'm loving all the cooking talk!


Lots of love and baby wishes,


Minnie xxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Ladies!  

Karen - the soups sound lovely! I would love to run a cafe that just sells soups and cakes. The perfect lunch as far as I'm concerned! Thinking of you as you crack open the first pee stick tomorrow. How exciting! I say that... but I'm a complete wimp about it all now. Never actually used one without already knowing the result as I have always bled early. But hopefully this time I'll get to use one as I don't actually know when I'm due after all these drugs. The clinic gave me a test so I'll just use that. Getting up to go to the loo sounds like a good sign to me...  

Krissi - good luck for Tuesday! The way I see it, the longer you leave it the stronger the result will be.  

Fayster - hope you've had a good day  

We've had a pancake fest here today. A table full of toppings (including, of course, lots of fresh pineapple and brazil nuts!). I still feel stuffed so am skipping dinner. Might just finish off the pineapple.

Have a good evening everyone. Call the Midwife tonight. I'm addicted! Every week there seems to be a positive story about women in their 40s giving birth. That's what I like to hear!

Txx


----------



## karenstar

Looks like I'm out. BFN and AF pains this morning. I know its not over until she arrives. Have otd on Wednesday. To be honest I hope she arrives today. I've felt very stressed for the last day and am ready for a week off before doing it all over again. The thing I am looking forward to most is a strong coffee! 

I've also been watching Call the Midwife and have enjoyed it. Wondering if they might make another series. I've been addicted to watching programs with babies in for the last few months. Have also been watching Maternity Ward religiously. Its a bit dated and something of a conveyor belt of births, but it's been educational and satisfied some of the cravings.

Wishing everyone a good day.  

Karen


----------



## Tommi

Karen   It's such a strange time and results can be iffy for a while. I do think we sometimes know on some level what the result is but that doesn't make it any easier. I want to say hang on until AF arrives, IF AF arrives. Those tests are not as accurate as they might be (seriously, technology has designed some pretty amazing stuff, but a decent, totally reliable HPT is not one of them!).

I really hope you get a clear answer very soon, one way or another. It's a crazy-making time!  

Txx


----------



## karenstar

Thanks Tommi. With the symptoms Thurs - Sat I thought I had a real chance of a bfp. Feel like crying. Probably will at some point today.


----------



## morrigan

to everyone- 2WW are just a nightmare of head messing !! Karen i hope your wrong i wont say you never know because its annoying when your trying to prepare yourself for a BFN but its not over until the fat lady sings!!!!!- cheap pee sticks are always the last to go positive not sure what you used. Have a cry if you need to then try chocolate!

Krissi- step away from the bathroom- well to be honest by this point it wont make you any more mad than you feel now im sure!.

Ive got everything crossed for you all.


----------



## Tommi

Karen   Have a good cry and like Morri says, have some chocolate   Stay in the moment and know that whatever happens, you WILL cope.  
Thinking of you.
Txx


----------



## karenstar

Morrigan & Tommi  - thanks.  

Today was CD1   bit all over the place and numb. I was actually cheerful for a couple of hours. It felt like such a relief to no longer have the pressure of not knowing. I was planning when I would do the nice things I've avoided the last couple of weeks, especially the strong coffee and swimming. Need that good cry but it's finding a way to get it out. 

Is it likely I did get as far as implantation with the small bleed and pains/cramps which were not the same as AF or is this mother nature messing?

Do people find any pattern to when ovulation is, e.g. is it normally the same number of days after CD1 or the same number of days before AF? I am wondering as I have different length cycles and may be at risk of the dreaded Saturday LH surge in March.

Thanks.

Take care.

Karen


ps - it was a clear blue digital test on due day = >99% accurate so no doubt.


----------



## Tommi

Karen so sorry to read this   I don't think it's something we can fully prepare for especially as it involves emotions, hormones, hopes, fears... that's a pretty ferocious mix at the best of times    I hope you do find a way of having that good cry. Always seems to hit me in the shower for some reason. 

It doesn't sound like mother nature messing... you know your body and if you don't usually have breakthrough bleeding it does sound as though something was going on. Was the start of AF the same as usual? Both my previous IUIs have been very atypical cycles with spotting and a very heavy bleed so I was told something had tried to happen but that I didn't have enough progesterone. That's why I'm on Crinone gel this time. It might be worth seeing if you can have that next time if AF has been atypical. My previous clinic wouldn't allow it so I moved to a different one. 

Re ovulation.... I find that I have the same number of days from surge to AF. The variable for me is CD1 to surge. Will you have a break between cycles?  

Enjoy your coffee and swimming   Thinking of you  

Txx


----------



## kizzi79

So sorry Karen    - take care and be kind to yourself.

Did a first response test this morning and its negative, know theres still a very small chance it will change but feel its yet another bfn for me   . Will let u know for definate when I test again on Friday.

Will keep checking in to see how your doing Tommi - really hope this is YOUR month   .

Love Krissi xx


----------



## Tommi

Oh Krissi so sorry you've had this disappointment    I hate pee sticks with a passion. I know you've been through this stage a lot before and know your body and what it feels like it is telling you. I'm still   for you for Friday.
Take good care... have lots of treats today.
Thank you for your good wishes for me  
Txx


----------



## karenstar

Krissi - sorry it's not looking good.   There is still hope some until AF.    

Tommi - thanks for your information and kind words. AF has been reasonably normal. Was light yesterday but full works today. I've spoken to the clinic today and requested another attempt. Basting should be 2 weeks today. Are you going to test early or hold out to otd?


----------



## Lou-Ann

Karen, sorry to hear that it was a BFN for you   . Be kind to yourself    

Krissi, sorry that it was a bfn for you this morning too, but there is still time and I am    that your result changes come Friday   .

Tommi, good luck to you, hope you have good news too   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Tommi

Karen - it might be worth asking if you can have some progesterone support after basting. It's a bit crazy-making but then the whole 2ww thing is anyway! It's great to hear you've got a plan  

I definitely won't be testing early. I think I'm allergic to pee sticks!    I will just wait to see what happens, although the clinic is expecting to hear from me on 29th. I would much rather wait to see if AF turns up.  I'm very easily   

Thanks Lou-Ann! Had a good day today for a madly hormonal woman   Only managed to tear apart two colleagues though. Must try harder tomorrow.  

Txx


----------



## morrigan

what a lot of pants girls- so sorry- it really sucks


----------



## upsydaisy

So so sorry Karen and Krissi    .


Tommi - Hang on in  there  .  Glad to hear your following my pee stick protocol   .  As you know I was so phobic about a BFN I never tested the first time and the second I went 3 days past the day when I was supposed to phone the clinic (let them blooming wait!) and only tested then because I was going on a French exchange and suddenly thought it might be a good idea to know!  With my pathetic cycle I could have been PUPO for months  
Lots and lots of                
Upsyxxx


----------



## fayster

Karen, so sorry for your bfn   .  I'm glad you're going straight into another cycle, I found it really helped to have something to focus on.  I'm pretty sure I would have had a natural surge last Saturday if I'd waited (I'm sure I did last month too), so as my lining and follicles were mature enough I asked to trigger Friday morning and have IUI on Saturday. It didn't give me the full 36 hours the clinic like, but it was better than risking missing ov on Sunday.  I see from your signature that you are having natural cycles - do they still monitor to know when to do the IUI?

Krissi, I'm afraid I'm waiting until Friday to give you a hug, because it's hard to hug with all my fingers crossed!

Tommi, I'm thinking lots of snuggling in thoughts for you.  

xx


----------



## Tommi

How are you all this morning ladies?  

Upsy - Thanks for the   and yes, I'm definitely following the Upsy protocol! It's the only way I'll stay even vaguely sane! The longer I leave it the better as far as I'm concerned! 

Fayster - thank for the snuggling thoughts. What a lovely image!

I've had a short night. Been awake since 5am so I'm quite excited to see how sleep deprivation mixes with crinone. It should be interesting    

Txx


----------



## silverbird

Hi ladies I'm excited to be joining you!


----------



## Sharry

New home

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=282126.0

Happy chatting and the best of luck


----------

